# Nintendo Switch General Discussion



## Justin

Switch Presentation Stream:






--

Reveal Trailer:






---







It's about time! We'll finally be betting our first real look at the system tomorrow at 7AM Pacific Time through a 3 minute Preview Trailer.

https://twitter.com/NintendoAmerica/status/788900063833493504


----------



## Paperboy012305

"About time", says every Nintendo fan.

(I still want MK8 DLC #3 though)


----------



## Corrie

Here's to see wtf the NX is! I hope it is good!!


----------



## Trundle

When I saw this I just got HYPED!


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Not really building up my expectations. Too many letdowns this year (not from Nintendo specifically). Hoping it will be good though.


----------



## Jake

I'm glad they revealed the color of the curtain this time


----------



## JCnator

With all of those wacky rumors I've been witnessing and Nintendo being even more tight-lipped than before, while dealing with such a gruelingly long wait just to get to know what the heck NX really is, seeing this quick blurb tonight had me relieved.

I'll definitely get myself up before 10 AM ET at the official Nintendo of America website to see that preview trailer, just to get myself convinced that the NX isn't some sort of a bathtub.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, there's a few more information about the NX. According to the official Nintendo of America website, NX is a home gaming console. I guess it'll replace the now "discontinued" Wii U.

Also, some ex-editor of Destructoid UK, Laura Kate Dale, has dropped some rumors about what the preview video will reveal. It's inside the spoiler tab.



Spoiler




The preview video is about 3 minutes long
The official name for NX will be revealed, which doesn't use the Wii brand
The Legend of Zelda: Breath of Wild will be showcased running on NX
No hardware spec details until the press new that comes later this month
NX will use cartridges






Source 1: http://nintendoeverything.com/nintendo-calls-nx-a-home-gaming-system/
Source 2: http://nintendoeverything.com/rumor-details-about-what-to-expect-from-tomorrows-nx-preview-trailer/


----------



## Bowie

Please just don't give up on all your previous consoles like you did only a few years ago.


----------



## Justin

I'm most interested in seeing the name personally. Looking forward to a name beyond "NX". And of course, it's always fun to watch the meltdowns that inevitably ensue from Nintendo name reveals... see Wii, Wii U.


----------



## Daydream

After so many months of hype... FINALLY


----------



## SensaiGallade

OMG ITS FINALLY HAPPENING! I swear its been a year and a half since this thing came into existance and that has been the longest year and a half of my life! BUT ITS FINALLY HAPPENING TODAY!!!!


----------



## HHoney

It's coming!!! It is on our way!!!!

I'm reallllllly curious!!


----------



## Sidewalk

Oh yes!!!  Like,  finally...  And here's hoping for a new AC game too!


----------



## Barbara

For us Europeans: the preview trailer will occur on 
*3 pm UK time*
and
*4 pm CEST* (most of Europe that's not UK)


----------



## Daydream

Basically we have to go on Nintendo's website and we'll see the trailer? That's weird. And it's only 3 minutes long.  I really hope Nintendo will reveal the date of the official Direct in this trailer...


----------



## Alienfish

Barbara said:


> For us Europeans: the preview trailer will occur on
> *3 pm UK time*
> and
> *4 pm CEST* (most of Europe that's not UK)



thanks for converting i hate all those timezones things.

home console btw eh? good thing 3ds will live on, but then tbh with all the rumors now i don't think this would make a good carrying console, and also with all new 3ds games announced.


----------



## Nerd House

Hopefully this will shut up all those "WHERE'S THE NX?!" people who comment that crap everywhere.


----------



## Alienfish

Alaros said:


> Hopefully this will shut up all those "WHERE'S THE NX?!" people who comment that crap everywhere.



Yeah.. this and like all the people speculating like trolls are annoying-


----------



## JCnator

Just saw the trailer from the official YouTube Channel of Nintendo of America, and it's indeed a home console/handheld hybrid with detachable controllers. And the console's named Switch. Yeah really.

Needless to say, I'm happy with this news! This means that whenever I want to play a handheld, I won't be missing out on the home console experience unlike between the Wii U and 3DS.


----------



## littletwinclouds

*Nintendo Switch*

Watch reveal here:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5uik5fgIaI

Thoughts?


----------



## DarkDesertFox

So I noticed Boo was in the Mario Kart clip they showed. I'm assuming that's DLC Pack 3 for Mario Kart 8.


----------



## littletwinclouds

all the leaks were true....


----------



## xiaonu

Definitely not what I was expecting based on the speculations, and the name change. I think the concept is clever. But the controllers seem easily misplaced. I saw the guy on the airplane playing it without it attached to the screen which is nice but seemed uncomfortable to hold imo. I hope there will be animal crossing on it, otherwise I may not bother to buy it honestly. Game titles so far look good. 
The screen looks like a decent size but im not sure if its ideal for portability. Its definitely much nicer than the wii u game pad design though. Cartridges look awesome too


----------



## Barbara

HERE IS THE TRAILER


----------



## Ness-Star

Beautiful


----------



## Mars Adept

I found it really disappointing that the Switch appears to be just a portable Wii U with one new game, but I guess that's just me. Did I miss anything else about it?


----------



## Barbara

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I found it really disappointing that the Switch appears to be just a portable Wii U with one new game, but I guess that's just me. Did I miss anything else about it?



I'm a bit disappointed too. It just looks so weird... And the playing together, with those two side parts? Seems really weird to me, they are so small. I guess I just need to let it sink in a bit.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I found it really disappointing that the Switch appears to be just a portable Wii U with one new game, but I guess that's just me. Did I miss anything else about it?



I think it's too focused on being portable. At least it looks like you're not forced to use that screen thing as the main controller like on the Wii U. I think they made it more complex than it really needed to be.


----------



## JCnator

And here's a press release for ya, because my overwhelming excitement for Switch prevents me from properly typing.



> REDMOND, Wash., Oct. 20, 2016 – In an introductory video released today (http://www.nintendo.com/switch), Nintendo provided the first glimpse of its new home gaming system and revealed that it is called Nintendo Switch. In addition to providing single and multiplayer thrills at home, the Nintendo Switch system also enables gamers to play the same title wherever, whenever and with whomever they choose. The mobility of a handheld is now added to the power of a home gaming system to enable unprecedented new video game play styles.
> 
> At home, Nintendo Switch rests in the Nintendo Switch Dock that connects the system to the TV and lets you play with family and friends in the comfort of your living room. By simply lifting Nintendo Switch from the dock, the system will instantly transition to portable mode, and the same great gaming experience that was being enjoyed at home now travels with you. The portability of Nintendo Switch is enhanced by its bright high-definition display. It brings the full home gaming system experience with you to the park, on an airplane, in a car, or to a friend’s apartment.
> 
> 
> Gaming springs into action by removing detachable Joy-Con controllers from either side of Nintendo Switch. One player can use a Joy-Con controller in each hand; two players can each take one; or multiple Joy-Con can be employed by numerous people for a variety of gameplay options. They can easily click back into place or be slipped into a Joy-Con Grip accessory, mirroring a more traditional controller. Or, if preferred, the gamer can select an optional Nintendo Switch Pro Controller to use instead of the Joy-Con controllers. Furthermore, it is possible for numerous people to bring their Nintendo Switch systems together to enjoy local multiplayer face-to-face competition.
> 
> “Nintendo Switch allows gamers the freedom to play however they like,” said Reggie Fils-Aime, President and COO, Nintendo of America. “It gives game developers new abilities to bring their creative visions to life by opening up the concept of gaming without boundaries.”
> 
> Developers can design their games supporting a variety of play styles, which gives gamers the freedom to choose an experience that best suits them. Some of the publishers, developers and middleware partners announcing support for Nintendo Switch are as follows:
> 505 Games
> Activision Publishing, Inc.
> ARC SYSTEM WORKS Co., Ltd.
> ATLUS CO., LTD.
> Audiokinetic Inc.
> Autodesk, Inc.
> BANDAI NAMCO Entertainment Inc.
> Bethesda
> CAPCOM CO., LTD.
> Codemasters?
> CRI Middleware Co., Ltd.
> DeNA Co., Ltd.
> Electronic Arts
> Epic Games Inc.
> Firelight Technologies
> FromSoftware, Inc.
> Frozenbyte
> GameTrust
> GRASSHOPPER MANUFACTURE INC．
> Gungho Online Entertainment, Inc.
> HAMSTER Corporation
> Havok
> INTI CREATES CO., LTD.
> KOEI TECMO GAMES CO., LTD.
> Konami Digital Entertainment Co., Ltd.
> LEVEL-5 Inc.
> Marvelous Inc.
> Maximum Games, LLC
> Nippon Ichi Software, Inc.
> Parity Bit Inc.
> PlatinumGames Inc.
> RAD Game Tools, Inc.
> RecoChoku Co., Ltd.
> SEGA Games Co., Ltd.
> Silicon Studio Corporation
> Spike Chunsoft Co., Ltd.
> SQUARE ENIX CO., LTD.
> Starbreeze Studios
> Take-Two Interactive Software, Inc.
> Telltale Games
> THQ Nordic
> Tokyo RPG Factory Co., Ltd.
> TT Games
> UBISOFT
> Ubitus Inc.
> Unity Technologies, Inc.
> Warner Bros. Interactive Entertainment
> Web Technology Corp
> 
> Today’s video incorporated short glimpses of representative gameplay to demonstrate the liberating nature of the Nintendo Switch home gaming system. Full game demonstrations, the list of launch window titles, as well as launch date, price, product configuration and related specifics, will be shown and announced prior to the March launch.




Source: http://nintendoeverything.com/nintendo-switch-official-pr-announcement-and-photo/


----------



## SensaiGallade

WOW! I love it! Did anyone notice how the Splatoon match was started? It was different than normal! Splatoon 2??


----------



## MasterM64

The Nintendo Switch looks freakin' amazing!  Nintendo definitely has done it again with being super innovative and taking their own path reagrdless of what the rest of the videogame industry is doing.  It definitely takes the best of home consoles & handhelds and puts them together. I think probably the part I am the most excited about is the fact the system will be cartridge based because that means that the games will have very fast load times and it also will mean that games will last far longer than Gamecube, Wii, and Wii U games since they won't be subject to scratching & potential bit rot. This might actually be the first Nintendo console that I buy on launch day!


----------



## Akira-chan

ISASW SPALTOOON OFGMF  THE FSHORT HAI RIM CRYIGN ADN TH EGAMES AND THE PORABALITY
AND HRT GAMES
AND THE GAMES
IM TEARIFN U[P
IM
CRYIGN


----------



## Nerd House

That list of partners is what the Wii U desperately needed when it was announced. Otherwise I think it would have been a huge hit. As it stands, the Wii U only has like a dozen must-have titles, the rest you can get on other systems.

I might get the Switch, depends on the pricepoint and if they continue to support the 3DS. My concern is that this might kill the lifespan of the 3DS going forward.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

MasterM64 said:


> The Nintendo Switch looks freakin' amazing!  Nintendo definitely has done it again with being super innovative and taking their own path reagrdless of what the rest of the videogame industry is doing.  It definitely takes the best of home consoles & handhelds and puts them together. I think probably the part I am the most excited about is the fact the system will be cartridge based because that means that the games will have very fast load times and it also will mean that games will last far longer than Gamecube, Wii, and Wii U games since they won't be subject to scratching & potential bit rot. This might actually be the first Nintendo console that I buy on launch day!



They're taking a risk making it portable based as well because now they have to deliver *and* advertise both features well. The trailer did a good job at showing what the console can do overall. I personally don't really care about the portable features. I doubt I'll ever need to bring it somewhere with me. In case my other message was buried, I saw Boo in the trailer so looks like Mario Kart DLC #3 is headed our way hopefully.


----------



## Akira-chan

me rn


----------



## JCnator

For those complaining about the Joy Cons (detachable controllers) being too cramped, having poor Control Stick placement and its Control Pad being separated into buttons, there's also a Switch Pro Controller coming as well. Given it has more buttons as a separated Joy Con does, I'll believe the Pro variation can also function as one.


----------



## Eline

I am sooooo happy and relieved the console is portable! I play AC on the go A LOT and man I'm so happy!!

Def. gonna buy this! My boyfriend is super hyped as well! 


What do you guys think this is gonna cost? (in €?)


----------



## KeatAlex

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> For those complaining about the Joy Cons (detachable controllers) being too cramped, having poor Control Stick placement and its Control Pad being separated into buttons, there's also a Switch Pro Controller coming as well. Given it has more buttons as a separated Joy Con does, I'll believe the Pro variation can also function as one.



Yus!


----------



## Coriakin

I am excited for the Switch and the eventual move of Animal Crossing to this platform--just imagine the possibilities, playing AC on a bigscreen TV, and taking it with you when you go anywhere. And there's a "Share" button for instant sharing of screenshots to social media, no more tedious Image Share!


----------



## Venn

This looks really interesting. Can't wait to see more about it and some of the games for it. 
If I'm correct, it looks like it'll play some Wii U games?


----------



## Eline

I am SOOOO EXCITED AND CANNOT WAIT FOR MARCH TO COME! Man, I'm so happy and relieved it's portable since I take my DS EVERYWHERE


----------



## AquaStrudel

I feel like the Switch could easily just be a handheld and nothing else tbh, but I guess looks pretty cool. I just wonder how powerful it will be and what the price will be tho,


----------



## JCnator

Venice said:


> This looks really interesting. Can't wait to see more about it and some of the games for it.
> If I'm correct, it looks like it'll play some Wii U games?



I'm not convinced it could play Wii U games, unless Nintendo proves otherwise. Nintendo Switch is shown to support game cards, rather than using discs. It's also worth noting that the Mario Kart and Splatoon game looks like they're ported from Wii U with minor additions.


----------



## Pinkbell

I'm glad this is coming out, mostly because the wii u will be cheaper then I can give my mom the wii to watch Netflix on lol


----------



## Tao

Looks alright I guess. 

I don't like the name. Wouldn't have minded if they stuck with NX.

It's a new console that plays games. I dunno what else to say about it as a console until games start coming out. It's Nintendo, I'll own it at some point for the Nintendo games alone.



The portable part looks good from the fact that I'll no longer feel with certain games that "I would rather this was a home console release" since it will be developed as both. It will hopefully also stop Nintendo from releasing a handheld/second version of games 6 months later with added exclusive content..

On the other hand, I dislike that it doesn't have the clam shell design. I like the clam shell for if any reason it helps to protect the screen without the need of a bunch of other accessories. Obviously it's bigger too, so I won't be able to just pop it in my pocket like a 3DS. Seems like the death of the touchscreen as well, or at least I didn't notice anybody in the trailer doing so. Say what you will, the touchscreen could be pretty convenient at times.

This is likely going to be their only handheld device on the market, so to me it's a bit of a shame that it stops being something I'll take literally everywhere with me like the 3DS due to simply being less portable. It's more of a thing where a friend will have to say beforehand "bring your NX" so I know to put it in it's special carry case it needs due to lack of clam shell and toss it in a backpack I wouldn't have taken otherwise because it won't fit in any of my pockets.




Whether I'll buy it is a yes. When I buy it, I dunno. Whilst I don't usually buy consoles on launch my birthday is the month before, so I should have extra disposable cash, so if the price is okay and it has a solid lineup I'll consider it. Otherwise I'll probably wait a year or two like with everything else.





Venice said:


> This looks really interesting. Can't wait to see more about it and some of the games for it.
> If I'm correct, it looks like it'll play some Wii U games?



They're likely just ports of Wii U games, so, you'll have to buy them again.

It's takes cartridges, so adding a disc drives for backwards compatibility would do nothing but crank up the price.


----------



## SensaiGallade

MARIO KART 8 DLC PACK 3!! KING BOO!!


----------



## Stalfos

Am I the only one who is not blown away by this?


----------



## Soigne

i'm not incredibly excited about this, which is a shame. i hope they don't drop 3ds support but that looks inevitable. i guess i'll just wait until i see what games are coming out for this and decide if it's worth spending x amount of money on


----------



## Corrie

It is such a neat concept! Though, the only way I'll be buying is if there is a good Animal Crossing game on it. Otherwise I have no interest. ^^;

Edit: I don't like the name. I think NX sounded cooler but eh.


----------



## KeatAlex

Is the screen touch sensitive? If so I can see them being able to port a lot of games.


----------



## Alienfish

Stalfos said:


> Am I the only one who is not blown away by this?



Same here, I mean it probably will be overpriced and.. well let's hope they make some nice games to it and don't blow like with U. Only good thing it's not a handheld at least.


----------



## Stalfos

Sheila said:


> Same here, I mean it probably will be overpriced and.. well let's hope they make some nice games to it and don't blow like with U. Only good thing it's not a handheld at least.



Yeah, for a moment there I thought this would be the successor to *both* the WiiU and 3DS. It looks to big for a handheld.


----------



## Nerd House

Just noticed Konami on the list of devs/publishers.

What the *expletive* is *Konami* doing there?
They've moved onto mainly doing pachinko machines, and they are in the process of killing the 2 game franchises they have left (Silent Hill and Metal Gear).

*Capcom* still has Street Fighter (it's already killed everything else it had, RIP Mega Man).
*Square-Enix* + *Tokyo RPG Factory* makes sense and is GREAT, means the Switch will have some decent RPGs.
*Platinum Games*....Bayonetta 3 confirmed?! Granted I still haven't finished Bayonetta 2, so I have no idea if they left it open for another sequel.
*505 Games* pretty much confirms a Switch port of Terraria.
*Marvelous* might confirms Harvest Moon/Story of Seasons entries. I hope they make a new mainline Animal Crossing.
*TT Games* confirms LEGO games, which have been pretty common for Nintendo systems the past decade or so.


----------



## Jacob

I AM SO EXCITED THIS LOOKS FANTASTIC


----------



## KarlaKGB

pretty moist


----------



## Rasha

positive reaction! YES


----------



## bloomwaker

xiaonu said:


> Definitely not what I was expecting based on the speculations, and the name change. I think the concept is clever. But the controllers seem easily misplaced. I saw the guy on the airplane playing it without it attached to the screen which is nice but seemed uncomfortable to hold imo. I hope there will be animal crossing on it, otherwise I may not bother to buy it honestly. Game titles so far look good.
> The screen looks like a decent size but im not sure if its ideal for portability. Its definitely much nicer than the wii u game pad design though. Cartridges look awesome too



Before the new Smash Bros came out, my brother would play Brawl with the Wiimote Plus and the nunchuck and he said it was pretty comfortable, so it might be the case here. 


I'm personally pretty excited for it. There's so much to take in here!

Aside from it being a hybrid, it looks like it takes cartridges, huge plus. I was excited when I saw that rumor.

I think that was Skyrim being played on it? Not sure, never played that game myself to confirm.

New Mario game?

MK8 on the go?

Splatoon for it, with pants options and custom hair...tacles..? What do I refer to those as? 

Smaller controller unless you're using the tablet option, which is fine by me. 

Breath of the wild was a given. I was waiting to see if I"d like this thing before deciding if I was going to buy it but so far it looks like it's going to be a yes.


----------



## SaltedKaramel

bloomwaker said:


> Before the new Smash Bros came out, my brother would play Brawl with the Wiimote Plus and the nunchuck and he said it was pretty comfortable, so it might be the case here.
> 
> 
> I'm personally pretty excited for it. There's so much to take in here!
> 
> Aside from it being a hybrid, it looks like it takes cartridges, huge plus. I was excited when I saw that rumor.
> 
> I think that was Skyrim being played on it? Not sure, never played that game myself to confirm.
> 
> New Mario game?
> 
> MK8 on the go?
> 
> Splatoon for it, with pants options and custom hair...tacles..? What do I refer to those as?
> 
> Smaller controller unless you're using the tablet option, which is fine by me.
> 
> Breath of the wild was a given. I was waiting to see if I"d like this thing before deciding if I was going to buy it but so far it looks like it's going to be a yes.



Yes that was Skyrim! I've never played it either but I've seen it and that's definitely it! Nintendo is on fire right now! Sun and Moon's release coming in less than a month, the mobile Mario and supposedly animal crossing game, and now the Nintendo Switch?? It's going to be AWESOME!


----------



## shunishu

nintendo switch cassette compability confirmed







ipadGO (tm)


----------



## SensaiGallade

shunishu said:


> nintendo switch cassette compability confirmed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ipadGO (tm)



Funny how its a Sony cassette. I can see Sony and Microsoft going down the drain in competition.


----------



## shunishu

SensaiGallade said:


> Funny how its a Sony cassette. I can see Sony and Microsoft going down the drain in competition.


i doubt they are very impressed.. if anything it could boost vita sales haha


----------



## bloomwaker

Someone pointed out the controller looks like a puppy because of the ears and now I can't un-see it.


----------



## shunishu

Stalfos said:


> Yeah, for a moment there I thought this would be the successor to *both* the WiiU and 3DS. It looks to big for a handheld.



the only thing i wanna know is if i can transfer all digital wiiu etc games over to it. if not, i don't think i'll get it..


----------



## Pokemanz

I like the overall system, but I honestly can't get over the name. When I saw the video in my YouTube feed I thought it was some kind of new service like My Nintendo or some kind of random game thing.

Also if we have to re-buy the games that were ported I doubt anyone would do that, especially with something like Splatoon which people have invested a lot of time into. A few small additions at the cost of more money and losing all your data just isn't worth it.


----------



## OviRy8

WAS THAT MOTHER****ING SKYRIM AND NBA 2K17?! HOLY ****ING **** I AM GETTING THIS MOTHER****ER.


----------



## NeonxVandal

Looks ok, I can imagine pieces getting lost easily. :3


----------



## OviRy8

Seriously, I daresay this thing is more innovative than the Sega Genesis.


----------



## Stalfos

OviRy8 said:


> Seriously, I daresay this thing is more innovative than the Sega Genesis.



But does it have blast processing?


----------



## OviRy8

Stalfos said:


> But does it have blast processing?



Well played, son.


----------



## Yoshisaur

OMG I cannot deal with this right now I love it SO much. It seems they've fully gone back to the red colors. THANK GOD I was so tired of blue. 

The logo is inspired by a Yin Yang which I thought was wonderful!

I'm pretty hype about cartridges @_@ discs are annoying. 3ds backwards compatibility maybe?? I'm hoping you will be able to buy a disc drive to hook up to it to backwards compat the Wii U games. They can move forward to carts but not alienate those who actually bought a Wii U lol.

I think the theory (not sure if confirmed) is that the tablet plays the games at 720p and the console gives it a boost for the tv play to put it into 1080p/60fps which doesn't this mean they can release upgraded consoles for those who get hype over teraflops?? 

God I hope this thing has a really good OS and app devs are open to make games for the tablet. I wanna play neko atsume and candy crush on my NS. Of my complaints for the Wii U not being able to download just whatever sh***y a** apps was one of the biggest.

I was nervous about the detachable controllers as I'm so lazy but thankfully you can just leave them attached and then use a pro controller. 

Also looks like capacitive glass and not that ugly a** resistive crap the 3ds & Wii U has. 

I feel like I'm the only person who glad the 3DS is done. It's lived it's life and needs to be replaced. It's going on 6 years old which is a fantastic full life cycle for a handheld console. 

I think this whole console is really genius and perfect for them. They sell game titles more than anything and people have typically bought handhelds to play them. Now they can push this to every market. If it's a full tablet it will be so perfect for parents with young kids. I have family that the parents use the tablet during the day to do things like email and watch netflix and then when the kids get home they go on and play games and watch youtube. Now when their child begs for a console they can have both smashed into one.

The other major genius part to this for me is being able to play two player on one mobile device. Breaking off the controllers and playing mario kart in the car is going to be a dream for parents with kids that don't shut up in the back seat. I can't wait for this so when I'm travelling me and whoever I'm travelling with will be able to play Mario Kart or whatever. 

The only drawbacks for me on this console is the size of the tablet and the fact that I lose stuff all the time. I never did lose any of my Wii Motes but I wasn't taking those places with me either. (lost my gameboy micro back in the day. rip.) 

I'd love to see them make alternate tablet sizes for those of us who like smaller electronics. Nothing major and not even really a complaint but just something that I'd love to see!

I think they only think left to do is wait for battery life update. I think 10 hour battery life is reasonable and hopefully what is coming.

My god I love Nintendo. This console is everything I wanted and more. Do you think it can also be my girlfriend????


----------



## Paperboy012305

Not bad, for right now. Don't get me wrong, I am impressed but would like to see more features added in the meantime.


----------



## Yoshisaur

Paperboy012305 said:


> Not bad, for right now. Don't get me wrong, I am impressed but would like to see more features added in the meantime.



Yeah I'm hoping this is just a small taste of what they have to offer for this! I do feel like this is just the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## toadsworthy

I can't think of a better direction for this to have gone... thinking back to childhood, the console games and multiplayer were always so much better than anything handheld and trying to set up connection with handheld was too hard. But here you just take it with you and boom, play with strangers on a train, your friend's house, or between classes. Clearly demographic is pointed at older people based on the preview.

Animal Crossing begs for this, games for this. Like literal perfect platform for it and most nintendo games in general. High hopes for this at present.

cartridges = backwards compatible to 3ds?

- - - Post Merge - - -

also holy hell, skyrim on the go? thats impressive... I can think of so many other games that would be perfect for something like this.

back into Civilization currently, and that would be a great title to put on it and for this concept


----------



## Yoshisaur

toadsworthy said:


> Clearly demographic is pointed at older people based on the preview.



Yeah! Finally! It's perfect. Adults typically don't like things marketed for children but children love stuff marketed for adults. Market to adults and you market to everyone.


----------



## nintendofan85

Looking forward to it! My birthday is a month before it comes out so I hope my parents can preorder it then.


----------



## mintellect

I'm still salty that didn't call it the Nintendo Xtra

But it looks great! Apparently amiibo compatibility has been confirmed. And nEW SPATOON HAIR??


----------



## Stalfos

I thought they were gonna call it Nintendo Go.


----------



## Koopa K

HOW MUCH IS IT?


----------



## Mars Adept

It seems pretty decent, with the cartridges and new Mario game. I might buy it during it's first year, but who knows?

Does anybody know the price? I've heard rumors about the price, but not an actual source.


----------



## tigsobango

So much hype.
So many devs and publishers on board.
So much for my wallet.
RIP.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Koopa K said:


> HOW MUCH IS IT?



some site claimed it was advertised by tesco's in the UK for 349 pounds. Maybe 299. Not a cheap console.


----------



## Bunnilla

OMG THIS IS SO COOL! LIKE WTF WAT EVERYONE HAS BEEN WAITING FOR. Nintendo is finally making a comeback


----------



## teto

this looks like a great idea. the power of a console with the transportability of a handheld is exactly what nintendo needed to shake things up. i'm excited to see more information about this and to see which new features they'll add. roll on 2017!


----------



## himeki

it looks like a doggo and that is good


----------



## Venn

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> I'm not convinced it could play Wii U games, unless Nintendo proves otherwise. Nintendo Switch is shown to support game cards, rather than using discs. It's also worth noting that the Mario Kart and Splatoon game looks like they're ported from Wii U with minor additions.





Tao said:


> They're likely just ports of Wii U games, so, you'll have to buy them again.
> 
> It's takes cartridges, so adding a disc drives for backwards compatibility would do nothing but crank up the price.



I'll take some ports to. I don't have a Wii U and there was some games that I wanted for it. Since I saw Mario Kart and stuff, I'm tempted. I like how its both TV and Hand Held. Kind of makes in easy for busy families.


----------



## dudeabides

I'm definitely getting it, price just determines how soon I can afford it.  I'm looking forward to not having to buy games for two consoles.


----------



## N e s s

I've never felt so hyped and concerned for a console in my life.


----------



## Applelicious

Really excited for this I was holding out on buying a wii u when I heard about the nx and now I can finally start saving up money for it. I hope this will get more games from 3rd parties and such and hope we can buy wii u games through the Nintendo  store.


----------



## Marc Franks

I really hope we get to play elder scrolls skyrim on it, Even though it was in the trailer the game actually wasn't announced to be released for the console.


----------



## tigsobango

AppleCiderPie said:


> I really hope we get to play elder scrolls skyrim on it, Even though it was in the trailer the game actually wasn't announced to be released for the console.



Yea, apparantly it was just Bethesda's way of saying that they will be making content for the Switch. No confirmation on Skyrim but I feel many people think it's coming...maybe not on launch but coming for sure. My local ebgames in Australia is taking preorders on a few games, a proper controller, and the Switch itself.

Gonna be great if they actually make the release date of March, the Wii was slated for a certain date then pushed back from memory where I am, was a while back now...


----------



## Reindeer

I really like the idea of it, but there's a few things that bother me:
- The portability of it. That's a big-ass screen. Do I have to have a special large handbag to carry my Nintendo Switch around?
- Will it be easy to replace parts? One of the big annoyances that some Wii U owners had was how much of a nightmare it was to replace the Wii U gamepad if it happened to break. I hope Nintendo will have worked out a better system for this console.
- The games. The trailer showed a few games that I'd be interested in (Zelda, MK8 with more content, new Mario), but all in all it was only 5 or 6 games showed. It depends on what games they announce for it in the first year or two that'll make or break it.

I love the idea of a hybrid console, and I love that they decided on using cartridges instead of discs. I want them to succeed with this and yet I still remain skeptical because of what happened with the Wii U.


----------



## Danielkang2

It's going to be 349.99-400


----------



## Venn

Danielkang2 said:


> It's going to be 349.99-400



Ouch, my moneys.


----------



## Matt0106

YES!!!! ANOTHER WAY TO LOSE MY SOCIAL LIFE AND TO EMPTY MY WALLET!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOO!!! No but honestly I'm so excited, and personally, I think this is going to be an absolute game-changer and will put Nintendo back on top (that's how it's supposed to be)!!!


----------



## Araie

This is so cool! I have actually been secretly wishing all this time that the Wii U could be both a console and handheld, but I honestly thought it would never happen. But what do you know, it actually did! Can't wait until I finally get this thing! Sure I'll be broke for a while but oh well :'D


----------



## FancyThat

AppleCiderPie said:


> I really hope we get to play elder scrolls skyrim on it, Even though it was in the trailer the game actually wasn't announced to be released for the console.



Yeah I got excited seeing that, trying not to get my hopes up in case nothing comes of it though.

Really looking forward to the Switch regardless.


----------



## tumut

I actually really like the tiny pull off controllers. It looks cool, like a step in the right direction but I don't really care unless it has good games which so far it looks promising.


----------



## JCnator

Reindeer said:


> I really like the idea of it, but there's a few things that bother me:
> - The portability of it. That's a big-ass screen. Do I have to have a special large handbag to carry my Nintendo Switch around?



The console itself clearly can't pocketed for sure. From what I've seen, the device is almost as long as the Wii U GamePad is, but seems to be less wider and thinner. If you can't stand carrying it like you would with an average tablet, might as well chuck it in your handbag, backpack or whatever type of bag you'd like to throw. At least, you won't carrying tonnes of cables like with any previous home console.




Reindeer said:


> - Will it be easy to replace parts? One of the big annoyances that some Wii U owners had was how much of a nightmare it was to replace the Wii U gamepad if it happened to break. I hope Nintendo will have worked out a better system for this console.



The reason for Wii U GamePad being difficult to replace was how expensive the thing was, mainly because it had most of the same components you would find on any Nintendo portable device built-in the GamePad.
I'm inclined to believe that the tech inside the Joy-Cons aren't likely to be expensive, therefore they'll be more likely showing up in stores. And even if the Joy-Cons are gone, you could settle for a Switch Pro Controller, despite being forced to find a table for your screen device to sit on. I'm also pretty sure that if your screen device broke, then the Nintendo Consumer Support would easily have a spare screen device for that, should that thing end up being beyond repair.


It's been a day Nintendo Switch has been revealed, and more information (including rumors) about it have been dropped.


No more official announcement from Nintendo about the Switch for the remainder of 2016
Switch will support Unreal Engine 4
The handheld device of Switch will have a maximum battery life of 3 hours (rumor)
The handheld device will support multi-touch screen (rumor)
Switch will come with Dock and Joy-Cons, while Joy-Con Grip isn't confirmed to be bundled with 
No physical backwards compatibility for Switch; this means no Wii/Wii U discs, no DS/3DS game cards, although supporting the digital version of those games is possible


Source 1: http://nintendoeverything.com/ninte...ments-this-year-on-games-or-specs-for-switch/
Source 2: http://nintendoeverything.com/switch-will-support-unreal-engine-4/
Source 3-4: http://nintendoeverything.com/rumor...m-battery-life-of-3-hours-multi-touch-screen/
Source 5: http://nintendoeverything.com/switc...n-controllers-joy-con-grip-accessory-unknown/
Source 6: http://nintendoeverything.com/ninte...bility-for-switch-no-comment-on-mobile-games/


----------



## Samansu

Oh man... I was really worried about the NX, but this trailer has me 1000% on board! It looks so awesome, and I love how versatile it seems to be! The trailer also makes it seems as though Nintendo is (finally) marketing themselves to the young adult crowd that grew up with them and still loves them! The only thing I hope they add is some kind of peripheral that will let you play Wii U games on it. I skipped the Wii U because it wasn't backwards compatible to Gamecube, but there are some Wii U games I really want to play! I;m really hoping I won't be forced to buy a Wii U anyway! ^-^


----------



## Sidewalk

Now just give me a new animal crossing and fire emblem game on switch ......


----------



## Heyden

really digging the design tbh, i'm glad they went for the dual console/handheld option overall. the launch titles look pretty good too, pretty excited for splatoon and mario kart, even if they're just ports bc i never had a wii u lol


----------



## JCnator

Up until now, Nintendo has been offering dual-screen gaming since the original Nintendo DS arrived in late 2004, along with 3DS and Wii U. Looks like it's confirmed that Nintendo Switch won't output a secondary screen like the Wii U GamePad did at all.

There's also another rumor, this time saying that Nintendo Switch being the successor to Wii U. Not gonna lie, but Switch is obviously going to replace the "dead" Wii U.
However, the same rumor says that there is another handheld going to be the 3DS's successor in the future. Seems pretty dubious, if you ask me. Why have another handheld when Switch is touted being a portable as well?


Source 1: http://nintendoeverything.com/switc...meplay-screen-in-your-home-nintendo-confirms/
Source 2: http://nintendoeverything.com/rumor...successor-3ds-successor-coming-in-the-future/


----------



## kayleee

I'm so confused he is playing skyrim in this trailer? what?


----------



## piichinu

omg cool.i hope they do a zelda edition on release since i prefer to get the special edition consoles/handhelds


----------



## abc123wee

I just hope the Home-Console part isn't just a projector of the tablet. I hope there's a significant graphical difference when playing on a TV rather than on the tablet.


----------



## Sidewalk

@kayleee , all gameplay is in green screen 

https://m.twitch.tv/dickhiskhan/v/96441430


----------



## Stalfos

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Up until now, Nintendo has been offering dual-screen gaming since the original Nintendo DS arrived in late 2004, along with 3DS and Wii U. Looks like it's confirmed that Nintendo Switch won't output a secondary screen like the Wii U GamePad did at all.
> 
> There's also another rumor, this time saying that Nintendo Switch being the successor to Wii U. Not gonna lie, but Switch is obviously going to replace the "dead" Wii U.
> However, the same rumor says that there is another handheld going to be the 3DS's successor in the future. Seems pretty dubious, if you ask me. Why have another handheld when Switch is touted being a portable as well?



My guess is that the "3ds successor" will just be a smaller and dock-less Switch - that thing is way too big for a portable.


----------



## bloomwaker

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Up until now, Nintendo has been offering dual-screen gaming since the original Nintendo DS arrived in late 2004, along with 3DS and Wii U. Looks like it's confirmed that Nintendo Switch won't output a secondary screen like the Wii U GamePad did at all.
> 
> There's also another rumor, this time saying that Nintendo Switch being the successor to Wii U. Not gonna lie, but Switch is obviously going to replace the "dead" Wii U.
> However, the same rumor says that there is another handheld going to be the 3DS's successor in the future. Seems pretty dubious, if you ask me. *Why have another handheld when Switch is touted being a portable as well?*
> 
> 
> Source 1: http://nintendoeverything.com/switc...meplay-screen-in-your-home-nintendo-confirms/
> Source 2: http://nintendoeverything.com/rumor...successor-3ds-successor-coming-in-the-future/



Some people have complained that the Switch is too big to be a "true" portable, especially among those who prefer the smaller 3DS sizes. We have to take into account (and I think Nintendo does as well, to a degree), that for some, even the 3DS XL is too big, and they probably don't want to exclude that market. Size aside, we also have to consider price. The NX is likely to stay at the $300 or above being that it's a home console first, and a portable second, while a 3DS successor is more likely to be in the $200 range. That can be a make or break situation for some people. I'm thinking back to the me of a few years ago who's first console purchase was the original 3DS in purple because it's what I could afford.


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool

Diancie Rose said:


> I'm still salty that didn't call it the Nintendo Xtra



Then it would sound like an add-on, and we don't want another case of Wii U on our hands lol


----------



## Pokemanz

I really hope they don't plan on "forcing" you to go places with the portable Switch and make friends or pass hotspots and all that (one of the problems with the 3DS... for me at least) because I agree that it would be too big to carry all around with you everywhere (unless you had like a backpack or something) and would feel kinda weird to pull out in public.

For me a portable screen means I can take it and play somewhere else in my house, like my bed, far from the console and I won't have to worry.


----------



## SensaiGallade

abc123wee said:


> I just hope the Home-Console part isn't just a projector of the tablet. I hope there's a significant graphical difference when playing on a TV rather than on the tablet.



Well the tablet is 1080p and HD, so I wonder too...


----------



## Nerd House

http://www.cinemablend.com/games/15...lly-reveals-if-it-will-be-backward-compatible

TL;DR - Backwards compatible for a very limited selection of digital titles only.


----------



## Pokemanz

So now I'm curious as to how the ports of Splatoon and MK8 will work seeing as there's no motion controls or dual screen. I'm sure you could just use a wheel like previous MKs (please let me keep my MKW wheel) and keep the map on-screen, but Splatoon has the map on the gamepad and uses it to jump to people... and it's how you control the game in general. So I'm not sure how you would move all the gamepad stuff to the top screen. I think it would feel really weird playing it on a regular controller at this point.


----------



## Justin

Yep, they could still produce a secondary handheld successor in a smaller, cheaper size that still runs the same games. Imagine it like how you can buy an iOS device in various sizes of iPod Touch, iPhone or iPhone Plus, iPad or iPad Mini... but yet they all still run the same platform and generally the same apps/games. I think it is most likely we see something like this happen following the initial Switch release. Switch Mini!


----------



## lars708

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I found it really disappointing that the Switch appears to be just a portable Wii U with one new game, but I guess that's just me. Did I miss anything else about it?



E x a c t l y

That's my concern. But maybe it will turn out to be something different with more info being released.
Still gonna get it day 1 though.


----------



## Nicole.

Don't get me wrong, the trailer does seem promising but I have mixed feelings based on what we've seen so far. Perhaps I'll warm up to the idea once more information regarding the console has been released.

I've heard that the two detachable controllers either side act as a Wii remote too, is this true?


----------



## HHoney

Stalfos said:


> My guess is that the "3ds successor" will just be a smaller and dock-less Switch - that thing is way too big for a portable.



Doesn't it look like a 2DS when you put the two mini controllers together? I could see a very small and "sturdy" 3DS like screen to fit in between for mega portability.


----------



## lars708

Nicole. said:


> Don't get me wrong, the trailer does seem promising but I have mixed feelings based on what we've seen so far. Perhaps I'll warm up to the idea once more information regarding the console has been released.
> 
> I've heard that the two detachable controllers either side act as a Wii remote too, is this true?



That is based on sensor like observations in the trailer but it hasn't been officially confirmed as far as I know.


----------



## Jake

Next big info release on JAN 12th

Nintendo of America ‏@NintendoAmerica 5m5 minutes ago

Learn more about Nintendo?s new home gaming system at the Nintendo Switch Presentation, streamed LIVE on Jan. 12 http://ninten.do/6184889Qg


----------



## uwuzumakii

There is ONE good thing about the Switch at least... We don't have to pay for two consoles this time (hopefully).


----------



## Pokemanz

Yeah I wonder if the Switch will also act as a 3DS successor of sorts? It takes cartridges after all, so with any luck we could see something like a Pokemon game or other handheld experience on it.


----------



## JCnator

I've got some more rumors about Switch. Here they are:



Switch will have 4GB of RAM on retail units, which is basically the double of what Wii U had
The standard capacity of retail Switch Game Card is around 16GB, at least during the launch year of Switch
Switch supports microSD Card of up to 128GB
No external USB drives support on the dock unit
A Switch prototype is powered by the versatile USB-C, and its port is located at the bottom of the hardware, therefore no charging the battery while using the system's kickstand
Switch's 720p screen is 6.2 inches and is equipped with capacitative touchscreen
While the system docked, the top part of the tablet acts like the Wii/Wii U Sensor Bar, which allows the IR pointer from both Joy-Cons to emulate the capacitative touchscreen experience
There won't be a handheld-only Switch at launch


Sources:


https://mynintendonews.com/2016/10/...ntendo-switch-has-4gb-of-ram-in-retail-units/
https://mynintendonews.com/2016/10/...-of-nintendo-switch-game-card-is-around-16gb/
https://mynintendonews.com/2016/10/28/rumour-nintendo-switch-prototype-powered-by-usb-c/
https://mynintendonews.com/2016/10/...nintendo-switch-screen-is-6-2-720p-and-touch/
https://mynintendonews.com/2016/10/...cro-sd-cards-up-to-128gb-no-external-support/
https://mynintendonews.com/2016/10/25/laura-dale-no-handheld-only-nintendo-switch-at-launch/


----------



## JCnator

We've got more details about where and when to watch the Nintendo Switch Presentation.

The broadcast will take place on the main Switch page from the official Nintendo website, starting at January 12th 2017 at 11PM EST (8 PM PST / 5 AM CET / 1 PM JST).

Whew, we're less than a month away from its even bigger reveal. Can't wait dropping my hard-earned cash on a Switch preorder!


Source: http://nintendoeverything.com/nintendo-switch-details-set-for-11-pm-est-on-january-12/


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> There won't be a handheld-only Switch at launch



What do you mean by this? That every Switch comes with a dock?

I'm interested to know about the contents of the box. Like, will there be a separate controller, are they bought separately, or what?

By the way, if you think you could write a fair amount (500+ words, well-written) about The Switch, contact me privately and there may be a reward for you.


----------



## Naabcake

What happened to the 'Nintendo MH' rumor? Earlier this year it was rumoured there would be a new handheld under the codename 'MH'.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> We've got more details about where and when to watch the Nintendo Switch Presentation.
> 
> The broadcast will take place on the main Switch page from the official Nintendo website, *starting at January 12th 2017 at 11PM EST * (8 PM PST / 5 AM CET / 1 PM JST).
> 
> Whew, we're less than a month away from its even bigger reveal. Can't wait dropping my hard-earned cash on a Switch preorder!
> 
> 
> Source: http://nintendoeverything.com/nintendo-switch-details-set-for-11-pm-est-on-january-12/



Not only im happy for Switch news are getting closer, but the fact that it will be the first important Nintendo Direct i will see live (because when other directs happened i couldn't see them because i was at school) makes me feel great :')

I hope the Switch capacity is bigger than Wii U (white wii u had only 1 GB free ._.) . I also hope they announce Splatoon 2 and other games there !

I really want 2017 to come D':


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Taiko said:


> I hope the Switch capacity is bigger than Wii U (white wii u had only 1 GB free ._.) .



They're mad if there's no expandable storage like there's been with the DSi onwards.


----------



## Spongebob

the event is only 2 weeks away we're so close to seeing glory


----------



## JapaneseBlossom

I'm really curious about the battery life. Has anyone heard any rumors/info about it? And maybe about how to charge it? I really hope it won't be able to charge in the dock only...

(sorry if my english isn't correct, it's my second language)


----------



## Paperboy012305

I really want to hear Mario Kart Switch news. I hope Toadette, the rest of the DLC, Diddy Kong, some new characters (Like Nabbit and Sprixie with all colors, not just green) are in. I really hope Riverside Park and Toad's Factory comes back. How about a new item like Nabbit's sack? You can throw or drop the item like you would with a banana peel. And when someone runs over it, they get sucked in for a second, stopping the kart. If they are holding an item, the person that placed the item on the track steals the person's item that they got sucked in by the sack. If they want to bring back the boo item, replace it with this plz.

Whoa! Sorry, i'm just a Mario Kart fanatic.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Paperboy012305 said:


> I really want to hear Mario Kart Switch news. I hope Toadette, the rest of the DLC, Diddy Kong, some new characters (Like Nabbit and Sprixie with all colors, not just green) are in. I really hope Riverside Park and Toad's Factory comes back. How about a new item like Nabbit's sack? You can throw or drop the item like you would with a banana peel. And when someone runs over it, they get sucked in for a second, stopping the kart. If they are holding an item, the person that placed the item on the track steals the person's item that they got sucked in by the sack. If they want to bring back the boo item, replace it with this plz.
> 
> Whoa! Sorry, i'm just a Mario Kart fanatic.



yES PLZ , I NEED DIDDY KONG BACK ;A;

I also want Bowser JR. and Birdo to be back :'c Also , Toad Factory as retro course sounds really good!


----------



## JCnator

Can't believe we're already a week away from the Nintendo Switch Presentation 2017! Shame that I might not be able to watch the presentation, because we would be on a short trip the same day.

I've also found the North American YouTube live broadcast, where you can watch the entire Switch presentation starting on January 12th at 11PM EST.


----------



## GreenLeaf

omg! because of the ac update and real life stuff I totally forgot about it I'm so... unhyped -_- (for some reason I'm more worried than excited now)


----------



## GalacticGhost

i'M SO HYPED ADIOAHABFIAJDIODBIUAJS

i just wish it didn't start at 4am for me ;-; i really wanted to watch it live so i wouldn't have to stay off everything to avoid spoilers D:


----------



## Justin

Nikkei says 25,000 yen price point: http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGKKZO11376390W7A100C1ENK000/

Usually pretty reputable. 25k yen price likely equals $250 USD, despite actually converting quite a bit lower.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Justin said:


> Nikkei says 25,000 yen price point: http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGKKZO11376390W7A100C1ENK000/
> 
> Usually pretty reputable. 25k yen price likely equals $250 USD, despite actually converting quite a bit lower.


That reminds me. Have you seen this anyone?

http://www.inquisitr.com/3864916/nintendo-switch-price-and-release-date-leaked-by-two-online-retailers/

Bring on the Mario Kart news hype!


----------



## Corrie

Nintendo Switch news tomorrow!! I'm looking forward to seeing what games they have planned besides the rehashed ones already talked about. 



Spoiler



Luigi's Mansion GC
Super Mario Sunshine GC
Animal Crossing GC
Super Smash Bros Melee GC


----------



## Trundle

Don't overhype guys (too late), it is not going to be the most amazing thing in the world.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Apple2013 said:


> Don't overhype guys (too late), it is not going to be the most amazing thing in the world.


It will be once I see Mario Kart 8. Toad's Factory, DK Summit, Sunset Wilds, Riverside Park, Mushroom City, Yoshi Desert, Maple Treeway and 3DS Rainbow Road here I come! (I hope!)


----------



## SensaiGallade

Paperboy012305 said:


> It will be once I see Mario Kart 8. Toad's Factory, DK Summit, Sunset Wilds, Riverside Park, Mushroom City, Yoshi Desert, Maple Treeway and 3DS Rainbow Road here I come! (I hope!)



I NEED GCN WARIO COLLUSEUM, DK MOUNTAIN AND DK SNOWBOARD CROSS! (Think thats the same as Dk Summet?)

I need a Virtual Console MK Double Dash!! Unless they release a DD mode on the new MK!


----------



## Cascade

Please #MakeMK8GreatAgain


----------



## StarUrchin

I'm still waiting for Pok?mon Stars hehe   >


----------



## Zireael

I'm very curious to see how this goes. If the $250/?200 price point speculation turns out to be true, then I'm probably going to cash in my Wii U as quickly as possible... I know it's not really likely but I'm also hoping they'll announce a concrete release date for BotW. Some sources are saying that EU will get the Switch version later than everywhere else, and if that's the case I'm going to be EXTREMELY disappointed. Pls Nintendo, we need.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

I hope the 250$ price is true , which would mean i would may get it on July  _*and usually i get consoles on Christmas / Birthday*_

I also want to them to announce MK8 and Splatoon , i loved these two and i would play them for hours. I also really want to see if they announce something from Pokemon Stars or something about DPPT games


----------



## lars708

Paperboy012305 said:


> It will be once I see Mario Kart 8. Toad's Factory, DK Summit, Sunset Wilds, Riverside Park, Mushroom City, Yoshi Desert, Maple Treeway and 3DS Rainbow Road here I come! (I hope!)



Rainbow Road 3DS? If anything they'll add the Rainbow Road from Super Circuit.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

I am really hoping they'll have a good line up for their games! Nintendo really needs a success after being in a rut for so long. I love Nintendo, and I really don't want to see them disappear from the industry. I'm pretty confident that the Switch will be a cool system, but it's really the games they release that will make or break the success of the console.

I'm so excited to see what happens ^_^ I'm definitely going to be up to watch it live!


----------



## Daydream

I am so hyped for this! I'm trying to keep my expectations low, but I've also got this feeling that Nintendo will surprise me and have learned from their mistakes with the Wii U/3DS era. It will be a very long day at work until 11PM haha.


----------



## Loriii

I'm already excited! I'll try not to expect too much but whatever happens, I'll probably enjoy what's going to be available come release date and will buy Switch on a launch week/month. Well, I have to be up by lunch time tomorrow since it's going to start around 12 noon (my time).


----------



## Paperboy012305

lars708 said:


> Rainbow Road 3DS? If anything they'll add the Rainbow Road from Super Circuit.


What? No way! The 3DS Rainbow Road was the best one. It HAS to return.


----------



## Justin

Apple2013 said:


> Don't overhype guys (too late), it is not going to be the most amazing thing in the world.



it's definitely too late

nothing stops this train of disappointment now


----------



## SensaiGallade

Nintendo has set up the livestream on their Youtube channel for the Switch event.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Paperboy012305 said:


> What? No way! The 3DS Rainbow Road was the best one. It HAS to return.



GCN Rainbow Road was the best rainbow road


----------



## Corrie

Oh man, I read it as 11am EST instead of pm. Lol whoops. I was excited to come home to Switch news but now I gotta wait til basically tomorrow. RIP


----------



## SensaiGallade

Paperboy012305 said:


> What? No way! The 3DS Rainbow Road was the best one. It HAS to return.



Erm hate to break it to you but GCN and Wii Rainbow Road were the best.


----------



## Mink777

Paperboy012305 said:


> It will be once I see Mario Kart 8. Toad's Factory, DK Summit, Sunset Wilds, Riverside Park, Mushroom City, Yoshi Desert, Maple Treeway and 3DS Rainbow Road here I come! (I hope!)



I would love for those courses to return. Especially DK Summit(my favorite course in Mario Kart History). I think that GBA Broken Pier or Boo Lake should return as well because of King Boo.(I wasn't a huge fan of Twisted Mansion.)

ALSO, They need to bring back classic battle mode. After all the complaints and disappointments with the current format, I honestly don't see how they couldn't bring back classic battle mode.

ONE more thing. The new characters besides already confirmed King Boo should be Diddy, Bowser Jr, Birdo, Dry Bones, Petey, Nabbit, Kamek, Toadsworth, and either Dixie, or Cranky Kong. Let me know if I missed any classics.

- - - Post Merge - - -



SensaiGallade said:


> Erm hate to break it to you but GCN and Wii Rainbow Road were the best.



They were all great(except for DS IMO.)


----------



## Corrie

Less than 1 hour left peeps!! Lots of hype! 
Hopefully they don't disappoint! I'm looking forward to the Pokemon Stars. Curious as to what that is exactly.


----------



## Loriii

Ugh, only a few more minutes to go. I can't wait >.<


----------



## Paperboy012305

I hope Mario Kart doesn't let me down.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

Guy. GUYS! It's almost here! ^_^ I can't contain my excitement!!


----------



## Corrie

I'm looking forward to what crazy thing Reggie is gonna do or say. Lmao


----------



## DJStarstryker

I'm curious about it, but I'm trying not to get hyped about it. I'd rather not buy one right away. I want it to be out for a while and build up a library so it feels worth the purchase.

Gonna watch the stream though.


----------



## PacV

All come to the hype train. Choo, choo!!!

Just four minutes!!!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Its getting ready! And my AC friends are too. YAY!

- - - Post Merge - - -

The comments on the stream, though.

- - - Post Merge - - -

MARCH 3RD!!??

300$!?


----------



## shunishu

who knew nintendo could make their online approach even worse.. wow
paid online gaming/communication through smart phone wth


edit: wait there's no online play in general??

edit2: ARMS - use your arms tm (lol -_-)
they are saying different things about online every 5 minutes..

edit3: they stole the playtonic googly eyes for marios cap.. -_-


----------



## Corrie

I feel second hand embarrassment watching this.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'm starting to believe the rumors of release dates aren't true.


----------



## DJStarstryker

That Splatoon dab... LOL

So the only game I'm really interested in is the Mario game... which probably isn't out until November-ish (they said "holiday 2017"). Nice to know nothing so far is tempting me to buy it right away.

I do really like the whole region free aspect though. The ironic thing about it is that since the exchange rate is so good right now (currently 114 yen to the US dollar) that it would actually be cheaper to import a Japanese Switch than buy the US one. As in, you'd save nearly $40. LOL


----------



## Corrie

So I am thrilled nothing good is coming out for the Switch cause I definitely dont want this thing. But now I feel bad for their launch titles. 1-2 Switch and Arms... I feel embarrassed.


----------



## brutalitea

BOTW looks great. SMO looks great too.

$300 is not bad.

I don't play Splatoon or Xenoblade so no thoughts on those.

Fire Emblem Warriors... I need more info!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Take a look at this beaut coming back to Mario Kart!


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

I'm most excited for BotW and SMO! ^_^


----------



## Mink777

As excited as I am that there is a battle mode, I am a bit disappointed that they didn't add any knew tracks in MK8. And only 5 new characters? 49.99??? I might not even buy it.

They're putting a battle mode in a game that should have had it when it first launched. They should have just made an entire new Mario Kart game. There was a pattern were each MK game was released 3 years after another. Now, they are releasing the same game with features that should have been in the first game. They only reason I would buy this is if you can somehow import the original Mario Kart 8 onto the switch and pay like 5-10 dollars extra for the new features.


----------



## Cascade

For MK8


----------



## Loriii

I thought we're gonna get Super Mario Odyssey at launch (that's one wishful thinking lol). That and Splatoon 2 are the ones that got me really hyped and couldn't wait to play! I'm okay getting Zelda BOTW at launch even if it's just one launch game  I like that you can buy 'joycon' controllers separately so I wouldn't be too much careful using them (like the Wii U gamepad). It always stresses me out trying to maintain their condition haha


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Definitely excited for Super Mario Odyssey! Other than that, though, there's not a whole lot I'm interested in. :| I'll buy BotW for Wii U, and I doubt I'd buy Mario Kart 8 Deluxe or Splatoon 2 since I have the originals already.


----------



## Paperboy012305

There needs to be more than what we just saw for Mario Kart Deluxe. New Characters, Tracks, Karts, Bikes, Retro tracks even. Maybe we'll see it in the meantime. I'm still gonna be hyped!


----------



## Envy

The Switch is still an unimpressive system. However, Super Mario Odyssey. OMG. I have been going on and on about how stagnant the 3D Mario series has become, and how linear the levels have become post-Sunshine. They addressed both of these issues. I had absolutely no faith that they would. They didn't even have to, they could keep on going on releasing "3D" series titles and Galaxy series titles, but they decided to move Mario forward, give it a new theme, and revive the long-lost aspect of the more open style levels that made Super Mario 64 and Sunshine so distinctive from the 2D Mario series.

Zelda also looks incredible. I'm going to save up my spending money for it, as I know it will be a blast. For a long while there, I thought Zelda was the only console franchise I cared about that Nintendo cared to move forward anymore, and they've _really_ hit it out of the park with Breath of Wild, but then they also revealed Super Mario Odyssey - revealing that the 3D Mario series is still alive, too. I'm very excited right now.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Welp. Time to relive Spring, 2015, all over again.


----------



## stitchmaker

It started off well and than went downhill.  The released dates and not enough new games for the release of the switch has me on the fence.  I was going to preorder but I'm only interested in the Mario game and it's along wait.  Mario game is beautiful and I want it now.

Get that Splatoon is for summer and Mario is for the Christmas release.  They need to show me more before I'll preorder.


----------



## Corrie

Yeah, the switch is very unimpressive in general and pretty much all the games for it are so far. That said, that Mario game looks super fun and I love the sandbox paint they are giving to the Mario franchise once again. 
The Zelda game looks cool too. The cinematics made me want a movie or something based off it. The plot looks legit cool! 

Still not enough to make me wanna buy the switch. That thing has too many strong negatives.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Disgaea 5 being ported to the Switch was the actual biggest surprise


----------



## Heyden

meh
-paid online service MY ASS
-price tag of $300usd will be like $400 aud at least
-coloured controller things look tacky af
-mostly meh games, im only really excited for splatoon and fe:warriors tbh
-arms is such a lame new IP

i had too much expectations going into this, at least a smash hint or any recognition of the fe/ac apps would've been nice

edit: tis gonna be $469 here ahaha fml


----------



## shunishu

yeah paid monthly online subscription is a huge deal breaker..


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I'll have to wait longer before thinking about purchasing it, I honestly am hyped because portable skyrim but I am not willing to spend 300 on a skyrim machine, hopefully there will be some new games closer to when it comes out so I can decide if I for sure want it or not.


----------



## Holly...

Heyden said:


> meh
> -paid online service MY ASS
> -price tag of $300usd will be like $400 aud at least
> -coloured controller things look tacky af
> -mostly meh games, im only really excited for splatoon and fe:warriors tbh
> -arms is such a lame new IP
> 
> i had too much expectations going into this, at least a smash hint or any recognition of the fe/ac apps would've been nice
> 
> edit: tis gonna be $469 here ahaha fml



$469?? I only set aside $400! How am I supposed to buy games?? Agh when I saw $300 usd I was like 'oh good that'll be like $340' -_- I think I need to work on my currency converting skills.

I agree, the coloured controllers look really silly. The red one especially, but I assume they'll release more colours later on, like with the DS.

 I'm not really excited about any of the games, to be honest. I'll only get it when (if?) AC is announced, and of course I'll buy more games then, like Mario and such. Although the Zelda trailer looked tempting... It's funny because I've been following this console for a looongg time and I'll do daily searches for more news, when I'm not even a "gamer" or anything.

- - - Post Merge - - -

ALSO omg a single Joy-Con controller is $49.99! (I think the article I'm reading is from the US, so probably more in other countries)

I just died... The docks by themselves are $90, if you want to bring it to a different living room or something. I expected that, but $50 for a tiny bit of plastic? Smh. I wonder how much the pro controllers will be!


----------



## Loriii

If anything, I don't like the paid online subscription but seeing PS4 has them, it's just matter of time and getting used to, I guess as long as they minimize the sudden disconnection and errors (it's not like I keep getting these type of messages while playing anyway, but whatever).

The colored blue and red controller looks awkward on the gray console/dock. They could've made a limited edition BOTW bundle with specially-designed joycons, but it's good that these controllers are available to buy separately.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Holly... said:


> I just died... The docks by themselves are $90, if you want to bring it to a different living room or something. I expected that, but $50 for a tiny bit of plastic?



fyi I'm 100% positive there's actual guts in that plastic

you're not just paying for a shell


----------



## Sidewalk

Hopefully a few hours later in nintendo treehouse more games will be reveal

Graphics on splatoon 2 is bad btw ...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tae said:


> BOTW looks great. SMO looks great too.
> 
> $300 is not bad.
> 
> I don't play Splatoon or Xenoblade so no thoughts on those.
> 
> Fire Emblem Warriors... I need more info!




Should be like zelda hyrule warriors, a hack and slash game ... 

Disappointed for me ...


----------



## KarlaKGB

paid online subscription is bs, it's the one reason i never had an xbox. i already pay for internet, and u want to charge me to take my console online??


----------



## shunishu

all the 3rd party devs sounded like they dont even have a dev kit yet.. ^^;
(also the EA guy "my sons middle name is luigi" - whyyyyy)


----------



## Hyoshido

All I can say is, Mario Odyssey is a definite buy, the paid online is a little unusual for Nintendo, but hoping they include free monthly games like PS4/XBone do.

BUT THE REVIVAL OF BOMBERMAN MAKES HYO A HAPPY MAN.

Additionally, the Rayman Legends and SSF2 HD ports are a little...Dated? Dunno why they're porting them both to the switch <:^l


----------



## shunishu

Hyoshido said:


> .. but hoping they include free monthly games like PS4/XBone do.


if I understand correctly, you'll get to download 1 nes or snes game a month, that you can only play for 1 month and can't keep. so not great..


----------



## Hyoshido

shunishu said:


> if I understand correctly, you'll get to download 1 nes or snes game a month, that you can only play for 1 month and can't keep. so not great..


This has never been the case with PS4/XBone, the games you download during that month are yours until your subscription is over, if Nintendo don't follow that, it'd be the worst kind of subscription service.


----------



## lars708

ODYSSEY

This is gonna be the best game ever omllllll


----------



## DJStarstryker

I do want Breath of the Wild, but I'm just going to buy the Wii U version. I still am undecided if I even want to buy the Switch. Super Mario Odyssey looks great, but I don't buy consoles for only 1 game.

And I'm not buying Mario Kart 8 Deluxe either, since I have the original. At least, not unless I can find it on sale or marked down for super cheap. But because Nintendo games don't really go on sale much, that probably isn't going to happen.


----------



## shunishu

'1,2 switch' is listed at 50€ on amazon :0 I thought that came with the console?


----------



## Corrie

shunishu said:


> '1,2 switch' is listed at 50€ on amazon :0 I thought that came with the console?



Apparently they're being sold separately?


----------



## Peter

Feeling kind of meh about it at the moment. I want one on release just for the hype, but want to wait for a good bundle to come out too so I'm unsure of what to do. Breath of the Wild is listed for ?59.99(gbp) RRP everywhere I can see rn which has annoyed me - I know it will be great but ?60 is pushing it for a standard edition game imo. Super Mario Odyssey looks good, and Splatoon 2. I'm pleased about it being region free, makes importing games worth it. Paid online has bugged me though; something I thought that set Nintendo apart in the last few years was the availability of online play and this has kind of ruined it for me. 

I'm just praying for a good lineup of games in the near future to make it all worth it, nothing except Zelda has made me overly excited for it yet!


----------



## Akira-chan

I loved it until 

>payed online multiplayer


istg it better be like 1-5 dollars a month.....


----------



## Bowie

_Odyssey_ could easily be one of my favourite _Mario_ titles of all time (beside _Luigi's Mansion_ and _Galaxy_).

Helps that my all-time favourite game is _Sonic Adventure_.


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool

only games i wanted were mario and splatoon. splatoon has paid online and comes out during the summer, and mario won't come out til christmas. rip my hype


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Okay so i loved the presentation ,i loved Splatoon 2 , Odyssey and MK8 Deluxe version , i also loved the price of it and its release date , i loved the red and blue colors , i loved how there won't be region lock for the console .

HOWEVER i hate how the online is going to be a paid service which hopefully that paid service won't have special features at all. Or that you can pay a whole year of online idk. This was an horrible move tbh.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Online confirmed to suck so far, that one "Free" game you don't even get to keep. What is the point in charging us for a subpar service and splitting things across the Switch/phones?


----------



## Zireael

I never had high hopes so I guess I'm not that disappointed, but I'm actually surprised that the launch lineup is so... weak. It almost feels like the Wii all over again with huge emphasis on motion party games and one big title. I don't doubt that the Switch will have better games over time, but as far as a launch lineup goes, it's pretty bad currently. I can't justify spending ?300 for the Switch and BotW on release so I think I'll just get Zelda on the Wii U and give that console one last joyride...

Xenoblade looks interesting, I may pick that up once I finally decide to get the Switch, whenever that may be, but I'm not sold until they show a new Metroid. I guess the new Mario looks pretty cool too, I don't think I'd buy it, but it looks like a refreshing experience for the series anyway. It's kind of funny to see Mario in somewhat more realistic settings, reminds me of the old cartoon where he travelled to Brooklyn.

I will say that I'm disappointed that online play is paid subscription, that took me by surprise. I'm not buying into that when I already pay so much for internet in the first place, especially when I would rarely use it. I guess it's not THAT big of a deal since I'm mostly interested in single player games, but it is rather surprising to see Nintendo jump on the subscription bandwagon.

Curious though, did they ever confirm if the Switch will be backwards compatible in any way? I feel like I might have missed the memo somewhere, and I'm wondering if I'm setting myself up in a trap by just getting BotW on Wii U, because I plan on selling the console eventually.


----------



## Byngo

Elvenfrost said:


> Curious though, did they ever confirm if the Switch will be backwards compatible in any way? I feel like I might have missed the memo somewhere, and I'm wondering if I'm setting myself up in a trap by just getting BotW on Wii U, because I plan on selling the console eventually.



considering the switch will be 'switching' to cartridges, Wii U discs certainly won't be compatible


----------



## DJStarstryker

Byngo said:


> considering the switch will be 'switching' to cartridges, Wii U discs certainly won't be compatible



Agreed. That and if it was backwards compatible, they would have less reason/excuse to re-release Mario Kart 8.


----------



## Byngo

anyways I'm torn over the switch........ On one hand some of those games interest me, on the other this paid online service junk is turning me off. the game I'm anticipating the most (aside from botw) is splat2n but depending on the final price for the online service, if I'm not willing to pay that price than splat2n is rendered useless


----------



## Zireael

Byngo said:


> considering the switch will be 'switching' to cartridges, Wii U discs certainly won't be compatible



Oh ****, you're right. I totally forgot about that... Well this just got even worse. ):

Now I feel like I really need to get the Switch if I'm ever going to get replayability from BotW, because I like to revisit Zelda games years down the line... I guess I could just sell it too and buy the Switch version. Still though, I hate temporary solutions like this. Nintendo really did not handle the transition from Wii U to Switch very well at all. I'd be less salty if I didn't invest in the Wii U in the first place only for them to abort it so soon.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Has any Virtual Console games been announced? I heard Gamecube games were becoming VC


----------



## stitchmaker

Just checked with a Canada gaming store and it's $400 for a preorder.   They have only filled half of their preorders so far.
That's a lot just for a Mario game.  I think I'll wait for online reviews, system problems and streamers reviews before I purchase one.

I've never bought a system on a preorder and the Switch was going to be my first one.  Changed my mind after the Direct.


----------



## Yoshisaur

Yeah paid online was the one thing that was a deal breaker for me. I'll only be getting one if the online is cheap as hell.


----------



## DJStarstryker

SensaiGallade said:


> Has any Virtual Console games been announced? I heard Gamecube games were becoming VC



The only thing I've seen about Virtual Console is the fact that you get some for free if you subscribe to the online service. Though the "for free" sounds like it means you only have access to those games during the one month that they make it available.


----------



## Mink777

The whole direst started off great but it went completely downhill from there. I'm very baffled about the new mario game having humans in it. I feel like it just ruins the whole world of Mario.

Nintendo better start making directs more often, or make them longer because as of right now, I don't see anything about the Switch that makes me want to buy it.


----------



## Yoshisaur

DJStarstryker said:


> The only thing I've seen about Virtual Console is the fact that you get some for free if you subscribe to the online service. Though the "for free" sounds like it means you only have access to those games during the one month that they make it available.



They said you have it for free during that month but you can purchase the games and have them forever. So some type of VC is happening.


----------



## RedRum2514

tbh I don't like it, I'm not paying $470 for a system that's basically a 3DS but with less battery life, and $70 for one of them controllers plus all of these fancy dancy accessories that you apparently need, in total I imagine it to cost $800+ all up, I think it will flop like the Wii U and won't live up to expectations.

Nintendo is straying from the consoles I know and love, soon we will have to pay for online like PSN and XBOX Live, I'd rather buy a PS4 for a lot cheaper even though its not portable its cost so much less and has better graphics. just because something is over hyped isn't an excuse to charge $470! ($550 in Canada!). people just like it at this time because of the new Zelda, Mario, and Splatoon games coming to it. and sorry to disappoint you but there will be no new AC game until 2018 and even then its very unlikely.

I feel like Nintendo is trying to be something there not, no longer do they provide affordable gaming systems the whole family can enjoy, its like gaming now days has become a hobby for the rich and not something an average wage person can afford. its just... not Nintendo anymore... I was expecting better graphics and battery life for something that doubles as a handheld and console, you can't really call it a console the way it is its more handheld than anything, and I think its a poor excuse of Nintendo trying to make up for the devastating failure of the Wii U. I can't even describe my disappointment when I saw the specs... like wth? all and all, I'm not impressed and won't be investing any time soon.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alien51 said:


> The whole direst started off great but it went completely downhill from there. I'm very baffled about the new mario game having humans in it. I feel like it just ruins the whole world of Mario.
> 
> Nintendo better start making directs more often, or make them longer because as of right now, I don't see anything about the Switch that makes me want to buy it.



I totally agree with you there, the mario game looks cool but it has rl people, makes it feel like a non mario game...


----------



## SensaiGallade

More game reveals to come in the coming weeks!

https://twitter.com/DWBakes/status/820007317102088192


----------



## Zireael

SensaiGallade said:


> More game reveals to come in the coming weeks!
> 
> https://twitter.com/DWBakes/status/820007317102088192



I'll try to not get too excited but Nintendo please, we need Metroid. Even if they just teased it, I'd at least have something to look forward to about the Switch. I reckon it will probably be more third party titles. Not that that's necessarily a bad thing, I just feel Nintendo needs to remember it has other IPs that have been dormant for so long...

Side note: That "Milk" game from 1, 2 Switch absolutely killed me. My face was flushed with both embarrassment and laughter while watching their demonstration.


----------



## Byngo

honestly 1,2 switch is garbage. it looks like something that should be bundled with the system like Wii sports but instead it's gonna cost $50, only $10 less than botw............ hmm I wonder how well its gonna sell 

the more I think about it the more I'm inclined to wait on the switch until a price cut happens. as much as I'd like the slightly better graphics for the switch version of botw, I can't justify spending nearly $400 just for slightly better graphics. btw it still looks nice on the Wii U !!


----------



## Zireael

Byngo said:


> honestly 1,2 switch is garbage. it looks like something that should be bundled with the system like Wii sports but instead it's gonna cost $50, only $10 less than botw............ hmm I wonder how well its gonna sell
> 
> the more I think about it the more I'm inclined to wait on the switch until a price cut happens. as much as I'd like the slightly better graphics for the switch version of botw, I can't justify spending nearly $400 just for slightly better graphics. btw it still looks nice on the Wii U !!



Yeah, I thought it would be bundled with the console too! Very surprised they're trying to pass it off as a "standalone" title, which is very situational, and definitely not worth the $50 price tag.

You're of the same mindset as myself. Considering they showed the Wii U version at E3 and it still looked stunning, the difference between the two seems to be very minimal, and I'm glad that Nintendo seems to be keeping their promise in that regard. I'm still a little concerned that they may pull a surprise hat trick before release to try and herd sales towards the Switch version, but for now the games look fairly equal.


----------



## Venn

Totally didn't realize that there was a presentation.
So my thoughts:
1,2 Switch looks totally ridiculous. 
Mario Kart 8 Deluxe super sweet. I never got Wii U, so I never played the original.
Arms look pretty interesting, will probably get it, but not a priority game.
Splatoon 2 looks awesome. Never played the first one, but wanted to try it.
Odyssey looks super cool, but never had a thing for those type of game.. I did my Sunshine tho.. so who knows..
The BotW game graphics were so beautiful, I almost cried.. made me want the game just for the graphics..

But what hurt the most, was seeing this Paid Online service. It was like a shot to the heart. I never expected Nintendo to do this to us.
I've haven't seen a set price for this or something, but does anyone know how much this would be?

Also, is there any bundles out there yet with games already downloading, was looking forward to a bundle with Mario Kart 8 already downloaded onto it.


----------



## Tao

The presentation was kind of a buzzkill. I'm not exactly rushing out to throw down a pre-order.

Firstly, preorders are a cluster **** as per usual. GG, Nintendo...I actually don't care about this because I'm simply not surprised. It's Nintendo and this is what they do, I didn't need 20/20 vision to see this coming.

$300? Well, whatever. I think we were all expecting a little cheaper for various reasons, but $300 is pretty much standard...The price of the peripherals are a joke though. Must be trying to recoup for the Wii U.

Region free? Good, about time. I refuse to praise them for this because it's something they should have done a long time ago. 

The online? Well, its a shame Nintendo has finally decided to take a plunge into our wallets for something they really shouldn't be charging us for...Still blame Microsoft for introducing that awful idea...
I don't know whether or not I'm surprised that Nintendo's subscription model sounds like by far the worst of the 3 main consoles though. From the sounds of it, you get one free 'retro' game for one month...It's literally a rental service you're forced to use to play online...Just, wow...This actually makes PSN+ and XBL look fantastic by comparison.
Way to go, Nintendo. They have over a decade to see how other consoles handle paid online and still manage to screw it up and be behind the times...Good grief...

This 'HD rumble' they're talking about? I pretty much guarantee that it will be 100% less impressive than they're making it out to be. The name alone sounds like a marketing buzzword.
Regardless, it's kinda sad they're still chasing the rainbow with the motion control stuff. Just leave it, the Wii was lightning in a bottle.

The handheld has 2-6 hours battery life depending on the game...That's kinda trash, especially since I'm going to guess a majority of games will end up causing it to last for the lower end of that timeframe...I just hope the 3DS ain't going anywhere in that case, which Nintendo says it isn't, but c'mon, the 3DS is dead if the Switch is a success.

Games? 
- Breath of the Wild. That's a thing. It has a release date now. It's not exactly like they hadn't shown us this before.
- Super Mario Odyssey just, well, looks like a 3D Mario game. Nothing wrong with that. I couldn't exactly see anything that was 'reinventing the wheel', but I kinda don't care if it does...I hated the look of that part with real people/cars/buildings though. It just looked like a Steam Greenlight asset flip in the sense that it didn't look like the things I was seeing should aesthetically be in the same game.
- Fire Emblem Warriors announced. I wasn't surprised since I kinda assumed this was the confirmed new Nintendo/Warriors game, though I look forward to this one.
- Xenoblade 2 is Xenoblade. That's enough for me to assume it's at least 'good'.
- Splatoon 2 looks like 'more of the same'. That's not exactly a bad thing, but I mean, it literally just looks like a Splatoon addon rather than an actual sequel.
- Mario Kart 8 with a bit of new stuff. Not a system seller in my eyes.
- Arms looks like a throwaway tech demo.
- 1 2 Switch is barely even a video game. Actually, I'm going to go as far to say it literally isn't. It's a game, sure, but it's as much of a video game as Buckaroo or Simon...I also have a feeling Nintendo is hoping this will be another Wii Sports that will sell systems...I highly doubt that. 
- A bunch of multiplatform games which regardless of quality I simply don't view as a system seller...Because they're multiplatform.


I mean, it's just a Nintendo console that I want for Nintendo games. I'll buy it eventually, but I don't think I would if I wasn't already a Nintendo fan, and that presentation wouldn't have done much to change that.




Yoshisaur said:


> They said you have it for free during that month but you can purchase the games and have them forever. So some type of VC is happening.



So what you're saying is you get a demo of an old game and after a month you decide if you want to buy it? Wowzeroonie, take all my money!!!...


----------



## shunishu

SensaiGallade said:


> More game reveals to come in the coming weeks!


his comments on Mother3 just confirm that they've been withholding it for years to get people hoping and buy other stuff in the meantime. I'm sure they'll continue to do so.. i can't stand reggie..
but whatever
--
I just can't understand why they would announce the paid online 3 minutes or so in.. or in the reveal presentation at all. it hurts idk


----------



## Hyoshido

I can't be the only one hype for Bomberman though, right?

And I love the idea that some of the VC games on the switch will have online play implemented into them.


----------



## Corrie

MaddisonGamer6 said:


> tbh I don't like it, I'm not paying $470 for a system that's basically a 3DS but with less battery life, and $70 for one of them controllers plus all of these fancy dancy accessories that you apparently need, in total I imagine it to cost $800+ all up, I think it will flop like the Wii U and won't live up to expectations.
> 
> Nintendo is straying from the consoles I know and love, soon we will have to pay for online like PSN and XBOX Live, I'd rather buy a PS4 for a lot cheaper even though its not portable its cost so much less and has better graphics. just because something is over hyped isn't an excuse to charge $470! ($550 in Canada!). people just like it at this time because of the new Zelda, Mario, and Splatoon games coming to it. and sorry to disappoint you but there will be no new AC game until 2018 and even then its very unlikely.
> 
> I feel like Nintendo is trying to be something there not, no longer do they provide affordable gaming systems the whole family can enjoy, its like gaming now days has become a hobby for the rich and not something an average wage person can afford. its just... not Nintendo anymore... I was expecting better graphics and battery life for something that doubles as a handheld and console, you can't really call it a console the way it is its more handheld than anything, and I think its a poor excuse of Nintendo trying to make up for the devastating failure of the Wii U. I can't even describe my disappointment when I saw the specs... like wth? all and all, I'm not impressed and won't be investing any time soon.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree with you there, the mario game looks cool but it has rl people, makes it feel like a non mario game...



With the handholdyness they are doing with a few of their 3DS games, Nintendo has been on my watch for a year now. Instead of being hyped for a game, I am more cautious. Should I buy this game or would it be a waste of money? Is the question I ask now and it's a shame. I love Nintendo but they have been disappointing me as of late and frankly, if it wasnt for Animal Crossing, I'd be moving onto another game console. Seeing the switch makes what I say even more valid in my eyes. 1 2 Switch? Arms? Do they really think that will sell the console? The console is coming out in March with only BOTW as a main seller. No one wants those other two crappy "games." I felt embarrassed watching and it makes me really sad. Nintendo is falling apart. After yeard of being on top back in the day, now with Sony amd Microsoft doing well, they are crumbling, struggling to even keep up. You can play Skyrkm on the switch now? You mean the 2011 Skyrim everyone has already played on PS or XBox? Just... 

Nintendo is the Internet Explorer of gaming. End of story. This sounds mean but it's true. They finally didnt include region locking? It's awful it took them that long. I really hope the switch does poorly again like the Wii U. They need to get their **** together and right now, it doesnt sound like they understood why the Wii U was a failure. At this point in time, as far as I see it, there is no good reason to go with Nintendo anymore. I sincerely hope another company buys Animal Crossing or something cause I really dont wanna buy this garbage. I am praying a new Animal Crossing doesnt come out for the switch soon or at least make it a spin off. 

Nintendo is falling. Help them.


----------



## Tao

Corrie said:


> Seeing the switch makes what I say even more valid in my eyes. 1 2 Switch? Arms? Do they really think that will sell the console?





Corrie said:


> I really hope the switch does poorly again like the Wii U. They need to get their **** together and right now, it doesnt sound like they understood why the Wii U was a failure.



Are you saying that Nintendo never learns anything? Whatever could give you that idea?...

When I look at the focus they put on the joy con motion controllers, Arms and 1 2 Switch, that's where I see Nintendo failing (well, okay, there's a couple areas I see them failing...). Not because those things exist, them existing is fine I guess, but the focus on them. They're obviously still banking on the success they had with the Wii and they're really not going to hit the jackpot based on gimmicky controllers and tech demos for a second time. 

It didn't work with the Wii U and it won't be what sells the Switch either.

I would honestly love to know where Nintendo would be right now if the Wii wasn't gathering dust in the cupboards of 99% of its owners since the week after they bought it a success. Would they still be bothering with motion controls? Would they still be trying to pass off tech demos as big releases?





On another note: as somebody who only saw screenshots of games but didn't actually see/read about the presentation till hours later, I was disappointed Arms is just another tech demo. The screenshots I saw actually had me interested in what it was, even if it was just from the character designs.

Wasted potential.


----------



## Halloqueen

I must say that while I was somewhat interested in the lead-up to this recent event, now I'm pretty much deflated and don't really think I care enough to pick up the console. 

- About the only positive I can think of is that the Virtual Console is going to expand to include GameCube games. If this includes Fire Emblem Path of Radiance so that people can acquire that game more easily, that's a success. I wouldn't buy it since I already own a copy, but hey.


- I've thought for a while that a Fire Emblem x Warriors game would have a lot of potential considering you have 25 years worth of characters to work with and a wide variety of classes and weapons. Unfortunately from the teaser we were shown, it looks like they're ignoring all of the old games and just using Awakening and Fates characters. This could be wrong and they're just hyping it up to the newer fans, but I'm a pessimist so I doubt that. If I'm right, I won't be buying it at all because I have no interest or investment in those characters. If I'm wrong, I might be tempted to pick it up.


- We'll have to see what's up with Pokemon moving forward, but that's the only other series I'd be interested in at the moment. 


- Not happy at all about paid online service when they hadn't previously implemented that with their other consoles. Part of the appeal of Nintendo was being a cheaper alternative to Sony and Microsoft, their costly machines and paid online.



- I'm generally more of a fan of the party and sports games from the Mario series rather than the platformers since I wasn't raised on platformers like some people and it's just not a genre I'm that great at. Super Mario Odyssey will probably be fine for people who are used to Mario games, but for me, eh, I'll pass. At the same time, I don't feel any desire to spend money on Mario Kart 8 again even if it does have King Boo. 

- I prefer to watch other people play Zelda games instead of playing them myself, so Breath of the Wild is again something that exists outside my realm of interest. I know other people who are excited to play it, but yeah, no, I'm not buying it.


- Same for Splatoon and Xenoblade. I've heard praise from friends for Xenoblade so I might be interested in that someday, but I'm not one who gets much enjoyment from competitive shooter games so Splatoon is out.

- I cannot care less about Arms or 1, 2 Switch.


----------



## Thunder

I really love that Ninty is ditching the usual frame they have on their game boxart in favor of a small little Switch icon in the top corner, makes the game cover look cleaner and a lot less cluttered.


----------



## himeki

Am I the only one who thinks ARMS looks great? It's a new concept we haven't seen before, and it looks fun. Tf are they doing with 1 2 Switch? Who would actually buy that? And the joy cons are wayyy too expensive - ?80, just to let another 2 friends join mario kart? I think I'll still get the switch though, it looks like a good console overall. (Besides, I've been using a Wii for the last 7 years)


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

Mario Odyssey looks pretty good (the hat is sentient). Finally a Mario adventure game. Haven't had one since the Galaxy games.
Breath of the Wild looks breathtaking, and the thought of gamecube games on the virtual console sounds cool.

I can hardly wait.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Serine_Sapphire88 said:


> Mario Odyssey looks pretty good (the hat is sentient). Finally a Mario adventure game. Haven't had one since the Galaxy games.
> Breath of the Wild looks breathtaking, and the thought of gamecube games on the virtual console sounds cool.
> 
> I can hardly wait.



I need VC Super Mario Sunshine and Mario Kart Double Dash!!


----------



## smb3master

I really like the looks of Super Bomberman R, and Breath of the Wild continues to impress with every trailer!

I was interested in 1 2 Switch, until I saw the price tag. Fifty freaking dollars for a tech demo!? No thanks.


----------



## JCnator

I actually preordered Switch from Best Buy by sheer luck, but I can't deny that the thing is kinda expensive in Canada. Here in Qu?bec, I had to fork about $460 CAD taxes included.
I can definitely see Nintendo easily offering a Switch unit that would be cheaper than the launch unit in the future. It would excludes the dock, the HDMI cable and the Joy-Con grip, while still being perfectly playable for just $200 USD instead of $300 USD.


As for the online subscription service, I'd imagine it was a tough pill to swallow for those who are used to the free online service that Nintendo offered for about 12 years. The company was simply just jumping to the same bandwagon that Sony and Microsoft went in, albeit with much less value you'd get with the free games. As opposed to a wide and varied selection of titles that are kept forever and accessible whenever you're subscribed to, Nintendo has chosen to limit with one NES/SNES game per month and you don't get to keep it after said month ends. Thankfully, most of these games won't take long to beat them if you're great at video games in general.
If Nintendo's online subscription costs much less than those on PS4 and Xbox One, say about $20 USD per year, then the value would feel justified.

That being said, I'm not a guy who would often go online and I prefer to play VC games whenever I'd like to. Therefore, I'm not going to miss much by not opting for the subscription.


For those wondering if the GameCube VC games would come on Switch, you might need to know that the triggers and bumpers are going to be digital just like every compatible Wii U controller and 3DS are. This might put some more doubt to the compatibility of these games, since the L and R buttons from the original GameCube controller are analog. Said GameCube game would react accordingly on how far you press those buttons. The digital triggers and bumpers can't do such feat, which would pose some issues to certain titles, such as Luigi's Mansion.


----------



## lars708

smb3master said:


> I really like the looks of Super Bomberman R, and Breath of the Wild continues to impress with every trailer!
> 
> I was interested in 1 2 Switch, until I saw the price tag. Fifty freaking dollars for a tech demo!? No thanks.



It should have been packed with the console like Wii Sports...


----------



## Jake

himeki said:


> Am I the only one who thinks ARMS looks great?



yes you're the only one


----------



## Lululand

I'm pretty interested in Arms tbh, it looks like it could be fun, but only if the controls are extra-precise and responsive. It's too early now to say how well it's gonna pay, since it's the kind of game whose quality will be 100% dependant on the controls. I sure hope they updated their motion-awareness tech since the Wii...

But 1, 2 Switch is just silly. It's gonna be the Switch equivalent of Wii sports: I'm not even gonna bother looking at it unless it comes with the console. In which case I'll still play for like 5 minutes at most before going on to start better games.


----------



## shunishu

Lululand said:


> But 1, 2 Switch is just silly. It's gonna be the Switch equivalent of Wii sports: I'm not even gonna bother looking at it unless it comes with the console. In which case I'll still play for like 5 minutes at most before going on to start better games.



sadly, doesn't come with the console, but costs 49,99 ... ...


----------



## Corrie

1,2 Switch isnt even a video game. You can play the same game for free with your phone's stopwatch.


----------



## SensaiGallade

I don't see everyone's problem with Arms. I think the game looks actually entertaining! I've read nothing but positive stuff about the game from people who have played it hands on.


----------



## Venn

himeki said:


> Am I the only one who thinks ARMS looks great? It's a new concept we haven't seen before, and it looks fun. Tf are they doing with 1 2 Switch? Who would actually buy that? And the joy cons are wayyy too expensive - ?80, just to let another 2 friends join mario kart? I think I'll still get the switch though, it looks like a good console overall. (Besides, I've been using a Wii for the last 7 years)



I actually think it looks fun, even for some kind of a party game. I probably wouldn't get it right away though. Its not like a top priority game for me right now, but I'll probably get it eventually.

--

I'm just waiting to see if they're are any upcoming bundles. I'm hoping for a Switch/Mario Kart 8 Bundle but I don't see that anywhere. Are there bundles around yet? Also, has anyone seen how much the paid online service is going to be? I'm waiting to pre-order or not depending on how much the service is..


----------



## Blue Cup

Was up until 3am the night of the event waiting for Amazon to put up their pre-orders. Nabbed that, then got a few hours of sleep and hit my local Gamestop at 8am and waited two hours for them to open and got one there (the very first one!). The Amazon pre-order is a backup just incase things fall through with Gamestop.

As for games, I pre-ordered just about everything. 

~ Grey Nintendo Switch Console
~ The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild Special Edition 
~ Super Mario Odyssey
~ ARMS
~ Splatoon 2
~ Mario Kart 8 Deluxe
~ Xenoblade 2
~ Screen Protectors

And yes, ARMS looks absolutely fantastic. I have high hopes that it'll be the next Splatoon. They just gotta advertise it right, especially with the Overwatch-esque character pool they got going. I am looking forward to online play greatly.



Tom said:


> Online confirmed to suck so far, that one "Free" game you don't even get to keep. What is the point in charging us for a subpar service and splitting things across the Switch/phones?



My guess from the very second that announcement was made was so that Nintendo can hold monthly competitions, at least for the online SNES games. This would give that particular title a large player pool since everyone paying the subscription fee would have access to it. That and maybe subs will get discounts on these specific titles? 

That's just my hope/predictions for it. It's really too soon to jump to any major conclusions considering we know so little about that aspect or what they're planning in full. That said, I am disappointed about the fee, but I'll live.


----------



## Antonio

I love how everyone here is little getting the switch while i sit alone, without one. GOD WHY HAVE YOU FORSAKEN ME


----------



## DJStarstryker

Venice said:


> I'm just waiting to see if they're are any upcoming bundles. I'm hoping for a Switch/Mario Kart 8 Bundle but I don't see that anywhere. Are there bundles around yet? Also, has anyone seen how much the paid online service is going to be? I'm waiting to pre-order or not depending on how much the service is..



There probably won't be bundles like that available at launch. There usually isn't for new game console launches. 

I haven't seen anything about how much the online service would cost. Hopefully they'll charge less than Sony and Microsoft since they have less value built-in than Sony or Microsoft does.


----------



## Waluigi

Pretty scared to be honest. Price is too high, few launch titles (all the good games are coming out later like the wii u), no bundle, accessories are expensive and their online service being paid? If they can make it better than microsoft or sony's then fine but they won't and i sure as hell wont pay for it if its expensive (spoiler alert: it will be)

i hope it sells well but at the moment it looks like a slightly improved wii u


----------



## Bowie

I'm dying for some of those games, but I have no interest at all in the console.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Waluigi said:


> Pretty scared to be honest. Price is too high, few launch titles (all the good games are coming out later like the wii u), no bundle, accessories are expensive and their online service being paid? If they can make it better than microsoft or sony's then fine but they won't and i sure as hell wont pay for it if its expensive (spoiler alert: it will be)
> 
> i hope it sells well but at the moment it looks like a slightly improved wii u



I think, from a power perspective, you're right. It probably isn't much better than the Wii U.

BUT! I do like how it is truly portable. I think that's the best thing going for it - judging from the hardware only, not the upcoming games. The Wii U's gamepad *tried* to do portability somewhat, but it failed because it still needs to be in range of the Wii U console itself to be able to play the game. You could actually play a Switch during a long airplane ride, for example, and not have to worry about trying to plug in a bigger console box. 

One thing that's interesting though that I haven't seen discussion about:

Ever since the Nintendo 64, Nintendo home consoles have natively supported 4 player play. It looks like the Switch couldn't play 4 players unless you play online or buy another Switch. It looks like you're maxed out to 2 player play at most without another Switch.


----------



## Keitara

I am wondering about something . Since the switch is going to have a portable feature, does this mean they will get rid of the DS franchise in the future ?

Also I personally don't like the features and appearance of the switch ;_; I would only buy it if there is, like, a striking game that i need no matter what (it would need to be either a really good AC or Fire Emblem, or something completely new that picks my interest) . Mario isn't really my thing anymore and Zelda is nice but I'm not that much into the hype for it either.
Spending money into getting a PS4 kind of seems more rewarding to me ;_;


----------



## Corrie

Keitara said:


> I am wondering about something . Since the switch is going to have a portable feature, does this mean they will get rid of the DS franchise in the future ?
> 
> Also I personally don't like the features and appearance of the switch ;_; I would only buy it if there is, like, a striking game that i need no matter what (it would need to be either a really good AC or Fire Emblem, or something completely new that picks my interest) . Mario isn't really my thing anymore and Zelda is nice but I'm not that much into the hype for it either.
> Spending money into getting a PS4 kind of seems more rewarding to me ;_;



That's what I worry about too. I know the 3DS is from 2011 but it would be a shame to ditch it for a new console that might sell badly. The 3DS is their saving grace after the Wii U disaster so if I were them, I'd keep the 3DS until they know the Switch is selling well.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Keitara said:


> I am wondering about something . Since the switch is going to have a portable feature, does this mean they will get rid of the DS franchise in the future ?



They might. Back when the original DS first came out, Nintendo claimed they were going to support a 3 console system - Gamecube, DS, and GBA. They made it sound like that DS was different, that it wasn't the GBA replacement. And, of course, we all know how that turned out.

With how the Switch works, it would definitely be possible for Nintendo to transition to just supporting it for both home console and portable uses.


----------



## lars708

DJStarstryker said:


> I think, from a power perspective, you're right. It probably isn't much better than the Wii U.



I don't know if this is anything to go by but one thing that came to my attention during the Splatoon 2 trailer was that the Inkling models have more polygons compared to the ones found in the original Splatoon. Same thing can be said about the weapons, but I could be wrong. Also Super Mario Odyssey looks like something beyond Wii U's performance.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

DJStarstryker said:


> One thing that's interesting though that I haven't seen discussion about:
> 
> Ever since the Nintendo 64, Nintendo home consoles have natively supported 4 player play. It looks like the Switch couldn't play 4 players unless you play online or buy another Switch. It looks like you're maxed out to 2 player play at most without another Switch.



You could just buy another/multiple controllers though? Although they are quite expensive to be honest -_-

- - - Post Merge - - -



DJStarstryker said:


> They might. Back when the original DS first came out, Nintendo claimed they were going to support a 3 console system - Gamecube, DS, and GBA. They made it sound like that DS was different, that it wasn't the GBA replacement. And, of course, we all know how that turned out.
> 
> With how the Switch works, it would definitely be possible for Nintendo to transition to just supporting it for both home console and portable uses.



Maybe this is a possibility, but that won't happen unless the Switch is extremely successful. The 3DS is their most successful console and they will not give up on it for the Switch. Besides, the 3DS has much more portability (in my opinion) simply for the fact that it is much cheaper than the Switch and people will not be worried about bringing it outside the house and risking breaking their home console, which in Canada, will cost almost $500 including taxes/insurance. Eek. I definitely will not be carrying it around in my bag.. It stays at home. I know for a fact that it won't replace my 3DS, and I'm betting a lot of other people feel the same way.


----------



## lars708

Arize said:


> You could just buy another/multiple controllers though? Although they are quite expensive to be honest -



It's not that bad imo, Wii Remotes cost €50 and two Joy Con controllers cost €75. They're better controllers than the Wii Motes from the things I've seen and heard.
I also ordered the charging grip so basically when I get my Switch I have 2 Pro-controller-ish things or 4 seperate controllers.


----------



## Blue Cup

3DS is on it's way out, no matter what Reggie says about its future. A year and a half tops is what we'll get out of it, and during that time we might see another minor Pokemon iteration and some cheap Mario titles. Now whether they introduce a new member in the DS family remains to be seen and - as others have mentioned - is entirely up to the sales of the Switch, which I personally feel will do gangbusters once it gets on its feet. Nintendo is going to show this thing some insane support.

They've shown that they cannot support two tiers at once, so it's only natural they merge their two divisions into one. They restructured the company a year or so back particularly for streamlining game development by combining their handheld and console development teams into one complete beast. That was the first sign of the direction they were heading in and only made the leaked patents regarding the NX at the time(they depicted a console/handheld hybrid) all the more believable.

So yeah, you'll get another year or so out of your 3DS sure, but don't expect anything big or for it to go on forever. It was outdated when it launched in 2011 and it's an (awesome) embarrassment in 2017. The Switch is far more something one would expect from a handheld in this day and age. Though on the same coin, it's pretty embarrassing as a home console, but anyone that believes (even through NoA and Reggies PR spins) that it's a console before a handheld should probably rethink some things.


----------



## DJStarstryker

What I mean about 4 players is I haven't seen anything to indicate that it's even possible to play 4 players on a single Switch - even if you bought more Joycons. My impression is that you would have to buy another Switch and play either local or online play to get more than 2 player play.

This is just my theory here - but I think the separately sold Joycons are just to replace them if you lose them or break them. They would be easy to lose. They're tiny. From the presentations, when detached from the Switch's screen, they look about the size of a candy bar - smaller than your average video game console controller by a lot.


----------



## Corrie

Blue Cup said:


> 3DS is on it's way out, no matter what Reggie says about its future. A year and a half tops is what we'll get out of it, and during that time we might see another minor Pokemon iteration and some cheap Mario titles. Now whether they introduce a new member in the DS family remains to be seen and - as others have mentioned - is entirely up to the sales of the Switch, which I personally feel will do gangbusters once it gets on its feet. Nintendo is going to show this thing some insane support.
> 
> They've shown that they cannot support two tiers at once, so it's only natural they merge their two divisions into one. They restructured the company a year or so back particularly for streamlining game development by combining their handheld and console development teams into one complete beast. That was the first sign of the direction they were heading in and only made the leaked patents regarding the NX at the time(they depicted a console/handheld hybrid) all the more believable.
> 
> So yeah, you'll get another year or so out of your 3DS sure, but don't expect anything big or for it to go on forever. It was outdated when it launched in 2011 and it's an (awesome) embarrassment in 2017. The Switch is far more something one would expect from a handheld in this day and age. Though on the same coin, it's pretty embarrassing as a home console, but anyone that believes (even through NoA and Reggies PR spins) that it's a console before a handheld should probably rethink some things.



You are totally right with the 3DS, as sad as it is. 

Nintendo is the weaker of the main three gaming companies in terms of being up to date with trends and power and it really shows. They really need to pull up their socks with the Switch or they could be in trouble. The console/handheld is a great idea for sure but they need to really match MS and Sony at the very least. Not that power is everything but some 3DS games lagged, even with the new 3DS. That is just not acceptable, especially at this day in age. 

The switch has no microphone? Come onnnnnnnn. 
JUST got rid of region locking? ...
Online service that is paid and offers one free game a month that goes away after that month?? Why?

Nintendo sure makes some great games so it's a shame their consoles and handhelds are lackluster. Recent ones, anyway. 

I must say, they are hella lucky they have their first partt game franchises. If those were available on every platform, they'd be dead for sure. 

I wanna see the switch do well and not crash and burn like the Wii U but so far, they aren't too impressive to me and it seems to be that way with lots of other people too. If they can't keep up with the current gaming world, they could at least price it differently and not charge $50 for a "game" like 1-2 switch. Their high pricing could also be their demise. I admired their pricing for the 2DS so they should do something like that since the switch isn't something like the PS4 or Xbox One. 

And that isn't to say that Sony or MS are the best or anything but it's like they are Chrome and Firefox, fighting for the best browser spot and Nintendo is IE, just trying to stay relevant. It hurts to watch cause Nintendo was the top dog back in the day. WTF happened to them?

rant/


----------



## shunishu

the thing is, I'm pretty sure, if nintendo hadn't decided on paid online and not announced it at the reveal, almost noone would've raged about the high pricing of equipment, games, console, etc as much. 
but people notice greed and then notice the rest.. 
I think announcing paid online was a huge and foreseeable faux-pas.. (I mean how is splatoon2, mariomaker,smash,etc gonna work. they only work due to lots of people participating online at all times.. i don't think parents will be pleased about online fees on top of everything else. splatoon2 completely lost it's appeal for me, cause I'm just not gonna pay monthly fees just to play.)
all the comparisons to ps and xbox prices and policies, that are being made everywhere, aren't really appropriate cause nintendo customers are very different from these and ps/xbox customers weren't happy about paid online either at first.. they could've gotten a lot of new people interested in nintendo by not having paid online..

the games themselves (besides 1,2what..) don't look too bad and are things lots of fans wanted for ages with the new zelda and mario64 style new mario etc 
I mean the lineup isn't too great at launch (very reminiscent of the wiiu era :/), but of course games are gonna be spread out, if the wanna keep it alive for a few years..
but when you only 1-2 big games and have to pay so much for everything + monthly fees that puts everything in relation a bit.. 

at this point I won't get one for launch even tho I was almost tempted before paid online, cause I won't be able to play splatoon2 much, which I would've wanted. maybe at a later point when games are cheaper on ebay or so.. dunno.
I need to know some other details first too anyways, like if I can carry over my digital library of games from wiiu etc.

well, I hope it works out for nintendo in the end ..

- - - Post Merge - - -



DJStarstryker said:


> What I mean about 4 players is I haven't seen anything to indicate that it's even possible to play 4 players on a single Switch


you can play with up to 8 players in certain games on- and offline, which was stated multiple times.
the switch comes with 2 joycons, you can then buy additional ones or your friends brings their's over you click them into your switch to register and done.


----------



## shunishu

Blue Cup said:


> 3DS is on it's way out, no matter what Reggie says about its future. A year and a half tops is what we'll get out of it.



I agree 3ds is quite old and running out of momentum games wise. I'm almost certain they said in an interview that a 3ds successor wouldn't be announced for another 1 1/2 to 2 years tho. which makes sense, people want nicer looking games and the tech has advanced to make that possible. having that and a better system structure, no region lock etc would make it easier to develop for it too, idk.
I don't think the switch will replace the new3ds tbh


----------



## SensaiGallade

The Fire Emblem Direct is live now and theres some interesting info regarding the Switch release!


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

shunishu said:


> I agree 3ds is quite old and running out of momentum games wise. I'm almost certain they said in an interview that a 3ds successor wouldn't be announced for another 1 1/2 to 2 years tho. which makes sense, people want nicer looking games and the tech has advanced to make that possible. having that and a better system structure, no region lock etc would make it easier to develop for it too, idk.
> I don't think the switch will replace the new3ds tbh



I agree with you. I think the 3DS will have a proper successor. Even with the Switch, the 3DS is the system that people will want to bring out with them everyday, not the $500 system. I mean, I'll bring the Switch over to my family's place for Christmas and special occasions, etc, but I'm not going to bring it to work, the beach, etc. So my bet is either the 3DS will stay its own separate line, with its own successor, OR perhaps if the Switch does well, and then comes out with a successor in 4+ years time that isn't so risky/expensive to lose or break, then that might be the one to replace the 3DS. But as it stands, this version of the Switch will not. But that is my opinion.


----------



## Bowie

So, Nintendo have confirmed that _Breath of the Wild_ (I could've sworn it used to be _Wind_ instead of _Wild_) will be the last internally developed game for the Wii U.

This is really sad news, for me. I had no intention of purchasing a Switch, and I really liked the look of _Odyessy_. Hoping _Bayonetta 3_ ends up a Wii U or 3DS title, since that's not a Nintendo game.


----------



## Stalfos

I'm getting more and more hyped for the Switch actually. Mostly because of Super Mario Odyssey but there's a great deal of games coming that've piqued my interrest like Mario Kart 8 Deluxe (never had a WiiU so I'm pretty new to this title), Sonic Mania, Ultra Street Fighter II, Yooka-Laylee, Dragon Quest XI (or is it XII? pretty sure it's XI though) and, of course, Breath of the Wild.

Still not completely on board when it comes to the hardware though. I think it's too complex. I would have prefered a smaller handheld with just a dock and pro controller. The Joy-Cons are giving me some Wii-chills. It doesn't seem however that Nintendo will force those motion controls on the player that they did with the Wii so that's a good thing.
I'm happy with the specs. I don't even know why people complain over the graphics tbh. The games look awesome. Sure, it's not on par with PS4 and XB1 but I'd say it's in the same ballpark.

I wonder if it'll be possible to get one at launch. I've heard Nintendo will be shipping 2 million consoles world wide for March.


----------



## Blue Cup

shunishu said:


> I agree 3ds is quite old and running out of momentum games wise. I'm almost certain they said in an interview that a 3ds successor wouldn't be announced for another 1 1/2 to 2 years tho. which makes sense, people want nicer looking games and the tech has advanced to make that possible. having that and a better system structure, no region lock etc would make it easier to develop for it too, idk.
> I don't think the switch will replace the new3ds tbh



The thing with that is, it all comes down to how well the Switch does. I think that if it takes off, they won't have to consider a 3DS successor. They're just keeping their options open right now, just in case.

There are going to be price drops for sure. Nintendo specifically said that they developed the hardware in a way that they can actually lower the price now, unlike the Wii U which is STILL at $299 MSRP. It's ridiculous.

It's all going to come down to how Nintendo advertises the Switch. They NEED to push it as a handheld, that's going to be their best path to revenue. Now whether they do that is another question, because it's Nintendo.


----------



## toadsworthy

I want to justify pre-ordering one so bad, but I havent gotten to that point yet. 5 games at launch? only 1 of which looking interesting enough?


----------



## ali.di.magix

Ugh, I'm getting so sick of people complaining about the price. Yes, I'm really upset about the price too (especially where I am, it's a _very_ steep price). It's like don't buy it at the start off price?? Wait until the price comes down at least a little, or wait until preowned ones start appearing?? Like you don't have to buy it as it comes out?? No ones forcing you. I was hoping that the price would be lower, but I haven't been going on and on about it like some people. People just love to complain I guess ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Justin

Remember folks, the Nintendo DS too was once upon a time considered the "third pillar" with Nintendo executives claiming the Game Boy Advance would continue to co-exist alongside it. (just like what we're hearing about the 3DS now...) We all know how that turned out!

As soon as the Switch has proven itself to be successful, they will drop the 3DS as fast as they can IMO.

And it's worth keeping in mind, when we talk about the Switch replacing the 3DS, that doesn't necessarily mean the Switch in its current form revealed right now. This is just my personal speculation, but I believe what we'll see is a cheaper, smaller "Switch Mini" of sorts with no included dock released in a year or two to replace the 3DS. However, it would still run the same games and the same operating system as the regular Switch we see today.

Think of it like an iOS device; there are many games that can play on all iPod touches, iPhones, and iPads running the same operating system. But they serve different purposes in terms of form factor, usage, and pricing.

The current Switch is being sold at $300 for a small profit. Take out the included dock, reduce the screen size by an inch or two, and a year or two of the technology getting cheaper.. they could likely sell a "mini" for $199, replacing the current New 3DS XL price point.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

1-2 Switch is overpriced (should be free or very cheap) and paid online play really sucks and will definitely put me off buying games where online multiplayer plays a large role, such as Mario Kart 8 Deluxe or Splatoon 2.


----------



## Blue Cup

Justin said:


> Remember folks, the Nintendo DS too was once upon a time considered the "third pillar" with Nintendo executives claiming the Game Boy Advance would continue to co-exist alongside it. (just like what we're hearing about the 3DS now...) We all know how that turned out!
> 
> As soon as the Switch has proven itself to be successful, they will drop the 3DS as fast as they can IMO.
> *
> And it's worth keeping in mind, when we talk about the Switch replacing the 3DS, that doesn't necessarily mean the Switch in its current form revealed right now. This is just my personal speculation, but I believe what we'll see is a cheaper, smaller "Switch Mini" of sorts with no included dock released in a year or two to replace the 3DS. However, it would still run the same games and the same operating system as the regular Switch we see today.*
> 
> Think of it like an iOS device; there are many games that can play on all iPod touches, iPhones, and iPads running the same operating system. But they serve different purposes in terms of form factor, usage, and pricing.
> 
> The current Switch is being sold at $300 for a small profit. Take out the included dock, reduce the screen size by an inch or two, and a year or two of the technology getting cheaper.. they could likely sell a "mini" for $199, replacing the current New 3DS XL price point.



This has been my theory as well. Shrink the whole thing down once prices on JoyCons go down, remove the USB-C passthrough to cut costs and make it strictly a handheld device with detachable controllers. This could potentially lead to some games being unplayable on "Switch Mini", but damn if that's not a good idea.


----------



## JCnator

Wondering on why the launch lineup is that slim? According to the current president of Nintendo, part of the reason is that the company is trying to provide new titles regularly without those dreadful long gaps, instead of cramming tons of titles at launch like the Wii U and 3DS to some extent. That way, Nintendo Switch will keep its consumers engaged and won't show any sign of slowdown during the first year of launch.

Also, it's worth noting that if you thought that Nintendo Switch would have an "underwhelming" first year, please keep your expectations in check with a quick look at the somewhat-dated-but-still-relevant video down below will showcase the persisting issues that would appear on almost any modern console launch.








Source: http://nintendoeverything.com/kimis...lineup-criticism-explains-nintendos-thinking/


----------



## JCnator

Looks like the price of the Nintendo Switch yearly online subscription will be 2,000 to 3,000 yen, which amounts to $17.50 – $26.50 USD. For less than half the price of a 1 year PS Plus and a 1 year Xbox Games with Gold, you get access to online gameplay, online lobby app, monthly game download and exclusive deals. Fair enough.

Source: http://nintendoeverything.com/kimis...2-3000-yen-yearly-looking-into-vr-for-switch/


----------



## himeki

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Looks like the price of the Nintendo Switch yearly online subscription will be 2,000 to 3,000 yen, which amounts to $17.50 – $26.50 USD. For less than half the price of a 1 year PS Plus and a 1 year Xbox Games with Gold, you get access to online gameplay, online lobby app, monthly game download and exclusive deals. Fair enough.
> 
> Source: http://nintendoeverything.com/kimis...2-3000-yen-yearly-looking-into-vr-for-switch/


That's like, what, ?2 per month ish? That's pretty much nothing!


----------



## Blue Cup

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Wondering on why the launch lineup is that slim? According to the current president of Nintendo, part of the reason is that the company is trying to provide new titles regularly without those dreadful long gaps, instead of cramming tons of titles at launch like the Wii U and 3DS to some extent. That way, Nintendo Switch will keep its consumers engaged and won't show any sign of slowdown during the first year of launch.
> 
> *Also, it's worth noting that if you thought that Nintendo Switch would have an "underwhelming" first year, please keep your expectations in check with a quick look at the somewhat-dated-but-still-relevant video down below will showcase the persisting issues that would appear on almost any modern console launch.*
> 
> Source: http://nintendoeverything.com/kimis...lineup-criticism-explains-nintendos-thinking/



B-B-BUH MUH HYPERBOLE!! How on earth is one supposed to spell out doomsday for Nintendo when there is logic out there that makes so much sense?! Blasphemy, BLASPHEMY I SAY!!!!

Seriously though. The way they are approaching this is amazing. Give everyone a heavy hitter and let it stew for a month or two, then BAM! Sock 'em with another. 

The release window looks pretty good honestly from a 1st party POV.

March - Zelda
April - Mario Kart 8
May/June - ARMS
July/August - Splatoon 2
September/October - ??? Maybe the rumored Smash Bros. port or Pokemon Stars? E3 holds they
November - Super Mario Odyssey

Overall a solid list, and that's not even counting the many 3rd party games that will release in-between.



TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Looks like the price of the Nintendo Switch yearly online subscription will be 2,000 to 3,000 yen, which amounts to $17.50 – $26.50 USD. For less than half the price of a 1 year PS Plus and a 1 year Xbox Games with Gold, you get access to online gameplay, online lobby app, monthly game download and exclusive deals. Fair enough.
> 
> Source: http://nintendoeverything.com/kimis...2-3000-yen-yearly-looking-into-vr-for-switch/



After the outcry over the price of accessories, the reaction to this has been very refreshing.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

I like that World of Goo, Little Inferno and Human Resource Machine are coming to the Nintendo Switch, but they're all just ports with no new content from what I can imagine. So many ports... could this be an issue?

By the way, World of Goo is from 2008, but is still a great game. I've never played the other two, but they're all from 2D Boy/Tomorrow Corporation.


----------



## dudeabides

Just saw Nintendo's super bowl commercial.  The switch and Breath of the wild, talk about the best spot of the night!


----------



## Blue Cup

That and the Stranger Things S2 ad made the whole slog to the 4th quarter very fulfilling.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Someone's managed to get a hold of the Switch early!!!!


----------



## himeki

https://vid.me/oQkO
YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## ZekkoXCX

I love how the UI looks so minimalistic  . I also hope we can put custom profile pictures soon!


----------



## himeki

Taiko said:


> I love how the UI looks so minimalistic  . I also hope we can put custom profile pictures soon!



Unlikely knowing nintendo :/

Praying to god that the eshop _is_ available before March 3, Nintendo UK have a tendancy to deliver a day early for me and my BOTW preorder is at Amazon LOL


----------



## ZekkoXCX

himeki said:


> Unlikely knowing nintendo :/
> 
> Praying to god that the eshop _is_ available before March 3, Nintendo UK have a tendancy to deliver a day early for me and my BOTW preorder is at Amazon LOL



Im sure until Nintendo releases a new update for Switch , the eShop will be available


----------



## trea

I agree! I think it is pretty and clean interface. 

I'm not getting a Switch at launch, but definitely sometime in the next year so I'm still excited. (I do want more colors.. the set of two blue joy-cons is neat, but I'll wait to see if they come out with more options.)


----------



## himeki

New footage of the Avatar Selector and Mii Maker is out - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WoyzRRtWMB4
By the looks of it theres no user submitted icons, but it's nice that you can pick the background colour. Mii Maker looks a lot nicer too.


----------



## Justin

Hey, the system settings open in less than ten seconds!

Breakthrough.


----------



## JCnator

From what we've seen so far, the UI from Switch is a significant improvement over the HOME Menu of both 3DS and especially Wii U.


The problem with the 3DS and Wii U UIs is, accessing anything else than the games is a often pain to deal with. A good amount of the features that would be frequently accessed seem to be tucked further away than they needed to, some of which are buried within apps.

While both of these platforms share these issues, the Wii U dropped the ball even further. Even after several updates, the overall interface is not only unreasonably slow and convoluted, but also poorly thought out at times. Why can't I get rid of the WaraWara Plaza that gets shoved in my face every time I reach the HOME Menu? I don't care about those low-quality Miiverse posts! What's up with all of the long load times while navigating through the menu? Why are plenty of important features still buried inside of apps? Why does System Settings force us to use the GamePad, even though any other controller should be fine? Why won't Data Management let me copy just the saved data as opposed to the entire game data?


The no-nonsense and efficient approach of the Switch UI ensures that the player won't waste time figuring out what icon/button does what, and never suffer from sluggishness. Everything the player might need to access is laid out pretty clearly and won't take too long to load. That's certainly going to lead for more more impromptu gaming sessions.


----------



## SensaiGallade

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> From what we've seen so far, the UI from Switch is a significant improvement over the HOME Menu of both 3DS and especially Wii U.
> 
> 
> The problem with the 3DS and Wii U UIs is, accessing anything else than the games is a often pain to deal with. A good amount of the features that would be frequently accessed seem to be tucked further away than they needed to, some of which are buried within apps.
> 
> While both of these platforms share these issues, the Wii U dropped the ball even further. Even after several updates, the overall interface is not only unreasonably slow and convoluted, but also poorly thought out at times. Why can't I get rid of the WaraWara Plaza that gets shoved in my face every time I reach the HOME Menu? I don't care about those low-quality Miiverse posts! What's up with all of the long load times while navigating through the menu? Why are plenty of important features still buried inside of apps? Why does System Settings force us to use the GamePad, even though any other controller should be fine? Why won't Data Management let me copy just the saved data as opposed to the entire game data?
> 
> 
> The no-nonsense and efficient approach of the Switch UI ensures that the player won't waste time figuring out what icon/button does what, and never suffer from sluggishness. Everything the player might need to access is laid out pretty clearly and won't take too long to load. That's certainly going to lead for more more impromptu gaming sessions.



I hope they make a theme shop for the Nintendo Switch like they have for the 3DS...

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheBigJC7777777 said:


> From what we've seen so far, the UI from Switch is a significant improvement over the HOME Menu of both 3DS and especially Wii U.
> 
> 
> The problem with the 3DS and Wii U UIs is, accessing anything else than the games is a often pain to deal with. A good amount of the features that would be frequently accessed seem to be tucked further away than they needed to, some of which are buried within apps.
> 
> While both of these platforms share these issues, the Wii U dropped the ball even further. Even after several updates, the overall interface is not only unreasonably slow and convoluted, but also poorly thought out at times. Why can't I get rid of the WaraWara Plaza that gets shoved in my face every time I reach the HOME Menu? I don't care about those low-quality Miiverse posts! What's up with all of the long load times while navigating through the menu? Why are plenty of important features still buried inside of apps? Why does System Settings force us to use the GamePad, even though any other controller should be fine? Why won't Data Management let me copy just the saved data as opposed to the entire game data?
> 
> 
> The no-nonsense and efficient approach of the Switch UI ensures that the player won't waste time figuring out what icon/button does what, and never suffer from sluggishness. Everything the player might need to access is laid out pretty clearly and won't take too long to load. That's certainly going to lead for more more impromptu gaming sessions.



I hope they make a theme shop for the Nintendo Switch like they have for the 3DS...


----------



## SensaiGallade

Nintendo Switch Indie games reveal livestream!


----------



## himeki

Anyone in the UK ordered from Nintendo Store and had theirs shipped yet? Curious since usually it would have shipped by now but I haven't had any notice,,,


----------



## JCnator

I'm kinda in a similar situation regarding my Switch preorder as well, so it's most definitely not an isolated case.

As a Canadian who preordered a Switch from Best Buy since January 12th, I'm still yet to hear any update anytime between now and March 3rd. It just says "Processing" since forever ago.

The retailer might have received the units as we speak. According to one of the Best Buy Twitter accounts, they're apparently working on getting those shipped before the end of March 3rd. Usually, they'd send any preordered product a day before their actual launch date, arriving at my home within 3 business days. In that case, I won't get to play Switch until next week, but at least it's good to know I'll get it quite soon and I won't have to suffer from Day 1 Internet problems.


----------



## himeki

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> I'm kinda in a similar situation regarding my Switch preorder as well, so it's most definitely not an isolated case.
> 
> As a Canadian who preordered a Switch from Best Buy since January 12th, I'm still yet to hear any update anytime between now and March 3rd. It just says "Processing" since forever ago.
> 
> The retailer might have received the units as we speak. According to one of the Best Buy Twitter accounts, they're apparently working on getting those shipped before the end of March 3rd. Usually, they'd send any preordered product a day before their actual launch date, arriving at my home within 3 business days. In that case, I won't get to play Switch until next week, but at least it's good to know I'll get it quite soon and I won't have to suffer from Day 1 Internet problems.



Yeah, its weird since I got an email last Thursday (albeit, oddly without the usual Nintendo store branding, but it was the same address so it was fine) saying that it was in stock and that it would be shipped soon? Seems weird that it's Nintendo's official store, which usually deliver a day early if anything :O


----------



## Loriii

_Nintendo Switch Cartridges Leaving a (Literal) Bad Taste in People?s Mouths_







Source: https://pvplive.net/c/nintendo-switch-cartridges-taste-bad


----------



## ZekkoXCX

master.leor said:


> _Nintendo Switch Cartridges Leaving a (Literal) Bad Taste in People’s Mouths_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: https://pvplive.net/c/nintendo-switch-cartridges-taste-bad



I mean , is ****ing obvious a switch cartridge wont taste like candy ,duh.


----------



## Zireael

master.leor said:


> _Nintendo Switch Cartridges Leaving a (Literal) Bad Taste in People?s Mouths_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: https://pvplive.net/c/nintendo-switch-cartridges-taste-bad



Watching people do that to their games makes me want to break down in tears. Just _why_.

Leave it to Nintendo to think of precautions like that though. Always looking out for them kiddos.


----------



## mondogecko9

Elvenfrost said:


> Watching people do that to their games makes me want to break down in tears. Just _why_.
> 
> Leave it to Nintendo to think of precautions like that though. Always looking out for them kiddos.



I feel the same way, but like... why?... Is it just a youtuber's natural instinct to lick a cartridge of a console not out yet? ;-; Evidently.


----------



## Justin

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> I'm kinda in a similar situation regarding my Switch preorder as well, so it's most definitely not an isolated case.
> 
> As a Canadian who preordered a Switch from Best Buy since January 12th, I'm still yet to hear any update anytime between now and March 3rd. It just says "Processing" since forever ago.
> 
> The retailer might have received the units as we speak. According to one of the Best Buy Twitter accounts, they're apparently working on getting those shipped before the end of March 3rd. Usually, they'd send any preordered product a day before their actual launch date, arriving at my home within 3 business days. In that case, I won't get to play Switch until next week, but at least it's good to know I'll get it quite soon and I won't have to suffer from Day 1 Internet problems.



Same here. My Best Buy order is my preferred since it's Neon, but if it doesn't come through on Friday I'm just going to grab a Grey from EB locally.

And while I don't have a system at Amazon, my Zelda is and they're being equally slow and useless as Best Buy. Weird stuff going on up here


----------



## StarUrchin

Do you guys think it will be hard to buy a Switch in mid-late March? That's when I'm probably getting mine :/


----------



## dudeabides

I'm going to the local Best buy to pick up the switch preorder tomorrow night at midnight.  Hope they'll have enough!


----------



## Danielkang2

Fun Fact: Guam gets the switch first lol. About 7 hours and 17 minutes till it releases here! HYPE


----------



## Loriii

Breath of the Wild is getting perfect and almost perfect scores from review sites  My excitement for the console release tomorrow is getting through the roof 

In other news, 


_NINTENDO SWITCH USES FRIEND CODES TO ADD FRIENDS_

Source: http://press-start.com.au/news/nintendo/2017/03/02/nintendo-switch-uses-friend-codes-add-friends/


----------



## himeki

master.leor said:


> Breath of the Wild is getting perfect and almost perfect scores from review sites  My excitement for the console release tomorrow is getting through the roof
> 
> In other news,
> 
> 
> _NINTENDO SWITCH USES FRIEND CODES TO ADD FRIENDS_
> 
> Source: http://press-start.com.au/news/nintendo/2017/03/02/nintendo-switch-uses-friend-codes-add-friends/



FOR ****S SAKE NINTENDO


----------



## Danielkang2

12 MINUTES!!!!


----------



## JCnator

master.leor said:


> [...]
> 
> In other news,
> 
> 
> _NINTENDO SWITCH USES FRIEND CODES TO ADD FRIENDS_
> 
> Source: http://press-start.com.au/news/nintendo/2017/03/02/nintendo-switch-uses-friend-codes-add-friends/



At first, I had a knee-jerk reaction when I heard of this bit, especially due on how adding Friends were handled on DS, Wii and 3DS. But then I learned a bit more about how it's implemented on Switch, so adding friends isn't as nightmarish as you would otherwise believe.

The system will automatically send a friend request to the desired player if you:

- Type the 12 digits Friend Code
- Connect between two Switches, just like the 3DS did
- Search users you've played with online
- Pick one from the friend suggestions that came from certain mobile apps published by Nintendo, such as Miitomo and Super Mario Run


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

StarUrchin said:


> Do you guys think it will be hard to buy a Switch in mid-late March? That's when I'm probably getting mine :/



Yeah. I can easily see there being a typical Nintendo stock shortage. NES Classic Edition is still out of stock...


----------



## JCnator

Here's a few more details about the Switch eShop:


If you link your NNID to your Nintendo Account, you can merge your Wii U/3DS eShop funds to the Switch eShop.
Physical copies of a Switch game do earn you Gold Points if you've linked your Switch with your Nintendo Account and register the game within the first year of said game's release. Though, you'll only earn those points once per title, and this method gets you much fewer Gold Points than downloading games off from eShop.
Regardless of which country you bought your Switch from, you can access to all regions of eShop. To do so, you have to switch to another Nintendo Account with a different region setting. Want to purchase a game that's releasing in Japan but not elsewhere? Your dreams come true, without having to invest on another hardware.
Demos downloaded on Switch eShop won't have any play limit.





Source 1:  http://nintendoeverything.com/you-c...e-with-switch-right-now-on-nintendos-website/
Source 2: http://nintendoeverything.com/my-ni...ames-to-earn-gold-points-switch-rewards-soon/
Source 3: http://nintendoeverything.com/switch-lets-you-easily-access-eshops-from-different-regions/
Source 4: http://nintendoeverything.com/switch-demos-have-no-play-limits/


----------



## Stalfos

Our local toystore has them in stock and I'll be picking up my copy tomorrow.


----------



## himeki

By the looks of it, Nintendo UK Store is giving everyone next day delivery! ^^


----------



## Loriii

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> At first, I had a knee-jerk reaction when I heard of this bit, especially due on how adding Friends were handled on DS, Wii and 3DS. But then I learned a bit more about how it's implemented on Switch, so adding friends isn't as nightmarish as you would otherwise believe.
> 
> The system will automatically send a friend request to the desired player if you:
> 
> - Type the 12 digits Friend Code
> - Connect between two Switches, just like the 3DS did
> - Search users you've played with online
> - Pick one from the friend suggestions that came from certain mobile apps published by Nintendo, such as Miitomo and Super Mario Run



Oh cool! Kinda like when you add friends on Wii U. In this case, you just have to type the friend code and the other user will be notified that you sent a request.


Nintendo said the Switch will let you add friends using NNID on a later date.

_"In the future, you will be able to send a friend request to friends associated with your NNID (Wii U/Miiverse) and Nintendo 3DS." _


http://gonintendo.com/stories/27518...-add-friends-via-social-networks-and-nintendo


----------



## JCnator

Justin said:


> Same here. My Best Buy order is my preferred since it's Neon, but if it doesn't come through on Friday I'm just going to grab a Grey from EB locally.
> 
> And while I don't have a system at Amazon, my Zelda is and they're being equally slow and useless as Best Buy. Weird stuff going on up here



My Best Buy has finally shipped my Grey Switch Hardware, as they just sent a tracking ID to me. Since I'm kinda far away from Mississauga (where the main Best Buy Canada warehouse is), the package should theoretically arrive to my home, at least before Tuesday.

So far, it's confirmed on reddit that many customers from Ontario and Qu?bec province began receiving their Switch shipment notice from Best Buy Canada. Other provinces might follow today or tomorrow. If you were expecting to receive right at the launch day, then it's not going to happen unless you reside somewhere in Ontario. In that case, I would cancel the order if your bank/credit card hasn't been charged yet.


Source: https://www.reddit.com/r/NintendoSwitch/comments/5woin8/canada_order_status_and_shipping/


----------



## SensaiGallade

StarUrchin said:


> Do you guys think it will be hard to buy a Switch in mid-late March? That's when I'm probably getting mine :/



Actually, you may have a chance. I read somewhere that they're stocking at least 4 million or something for release. That many isn't going to be sold in 24 hours is it?

- - - Post Merge - - -

For me, I waiting a bit before getting the Switch, though I will endulge in BOTW on the Wii U before getting the console!


----------



## himeki

OTL I'm having to go to Toys R Us in the morning, Nintendo messed up my preorder :') Should be enough stock in mid march if Toys R Us still has some left for walk ins!


----------



## Justin

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> My Best Buy has finally shipped my Grey Switch Hardware, as they just sent a tracking ID to me. Since I'm kinda far away from Mississauga (where the main Best Buy Canada warehouse is), the package should theoretically arrive to my home, at least before Tuesday.
> 
> So far, it's confirmed on reddit that many customers from Ontario and Qu?bec province began receiving their Switch shipment notice from Best Buy Canada. Other provinces might follow today or tomorrow. If you were expecting to receive right at the launch day, then it's not going to happen unless you reside somewhere in Ontario. In that case, I would cancel the order if your bank/credit card hasn't been charged yet.
> 
> 
> Source: https://www.reddit.com/r/NintendoSwitch/comments/5woin8/canada_order_status_and_shipping/



There's another warehouse out here in BC where I am so we'll see.

I don't mind just returning it to the store if I need to.

Good luck on yours!


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

I'm not going to get a Nintendo Switch because Cnet made me realise that the kickstand doesn't prevent it from falling over when pushed over.

Also, the game cards taste bad. Really bad.


----------



## himeki

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> I'm not going to get a Nintendo Switch because Cnet made me realise that the kickstand doesn't prevent it from falling over when pushed over.
> 
> Also, the game cards taste bad. Really bad.



I'm gonna lick breath of the wild and no one can stop me


----------



## himeki

_Surprisingly_, I managed to get a walk-in from Toys R Us! The range of mii colours is so nice,,,


----------



## StarUrchin

Has anyone ordered Switch stickers from Etsy yet? xD


----------



## Akira-chan

HAPPY SWITCH RELASE DAYYY

aka happy march 3rd! my dads picking my copy up. can't wait try it out


----------



## Peter

They weren't kidding when they said the cartridges are bitter, huh

I may or may not have just licked a game


----------



## helloxcutiee

Spoiler: spoiler








Just picked mine up. ​


----------



## MayorBlueRose

im having trouble connecting my switch to the internet.
All our other devices and such is connected and the internets all strong, even when i type things up manually, it still doesnt work.

Any help with this? :3 thank you!


----------



## himeki

Peter said:


> They weren't kidding when they said the cartridges are bitter, huh
> 
> I may or may not have just licked a game



they taste so weird LMAO


----------



## SensaiGallade

This day will officially be known as Switch Day.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I would get it, but I don't have the money right now. That's ok, because the only current game I feel like playing on the Switch is Mario Kart 8 Deluxe. And that's not until April. I still won't have enough money to buy it either. The only way i'll buy it early is if a miracle happens.


----------



## Piezahummy

DON'T BUY ANY STICKERS OR SKINS FOR THE NINTENDO SWITCH.
https://twitter.com/dbrand/status/837738026033872897


----------



## p e p p e r

Peter said:


> They weren't kidding when they said the cartridges are bitter, huh
> 
> I may or may not have just licked a game



lmao!

- - - Post Merge - - -

i'm so impressed with the concept & design. i wanted the one with colored controllers, but that one is sold out everywhere around me so i just got the monochrome one.


----------



## Lancelot

Really tempted to sell all my wii u stuff and buy a switch, no other way to get money ;0


----------



## Jake

MayorBlueRose said:


> im having trouble connecting my switch to the internet.
> All our other devices and such is connected and the internets all strong, even when i type things up manually, it still doesnt work.
> 
> Any help with this? :3 thank you!



I had this issue too. You have to access your internet and disable security on it, then mine was able to connect to my internet when it didn't have any security. Then I had to tweak different security settings until I was able to find one that worked with the Switch.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

https://www.reddit.com/r/NintendoSwitch/comments/5xa0z9/anyone_got_the_bluescreen_already_mine_died_a_sec/
http://gearnuke.com/nintendo-switch-blue-screen-of-death/

Rest in peace this person


----------



## Jacob

Taiko said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/NintendoSwitch/comments/5xa0z9/anyone_got_the_bluescreen_already_mine_died_a_sec/
> http://gearnuke.com/nintendo-switch-blue-screen-of-death/
> 
> Rest in peace this person



He'll probably end up receiving like free unlimited online multiplayer along his replacement if theres already a news article written about him


----------



## himeki

Nintendo UK store has now not only messed up hundreds, if not thousands of orders, and closed their contact lines early to boot. This is gonna be a fun email-writing time


----------



## JCnator

Yesterday, my Switch hardware preorder reached in Qu?bec and it's currently in transit. Since Canada Post never operates on weekends, I guess they'll continue carrying it to the final destination on Monday, and then deliver it on Tuesday morning.

During the very same day, I've also managed to get a physical copy of The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild from a vintage video game store. There were only 2 copies of it, along with one for Just Dance 2017 and Super Bomberman R, and one set of Grey Joy-Cons. My nearest The Source retailer only had one copy of that Bomberman game sitting on a random shelf.

While I can't go wrong with this game, the game's value for money doesn't exactly compels me to buy it now. $65 CAD is a tough sell for a game that seems to be enjoyable design-wise, but plays safe and offers less content. I guess I could wait for a price drop to $30 or even less.


----------



## Loriii

Snipperclips looks like a fun game to play with a partner beside you and a good way to bond. Tried the demo on the eshop. I'll probably end up buying it on a later time


----------



## Nicole.

To those of you who have it already; is it any good?


----------



## Invisible again

So my boyfriend and I managed to get the Switch yesterday, along with BOTW and Super Bomberman R. And boy, this thing is so small. It's just a little bigger than a cellphone! We did an unboxing video, and we explored the UI. Such a clean interface. Adding users is a piece of cake. And the fact that it's region-free is pretty sweet! And the games run so smoothly, too! Definitely worth getting!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

I got the Switch yesterday! I'm incredibly happy. My dad went to Walmart on the way to work in the morning and managed to pick one up. I got the version with the grey joy-cons, I just thought it looked more sleek. I also picked up Breath of the Wild and 1-2 Switch. And a carrying case (because I'm planning on taking the tablet places) Breath of the Wild is FANTASTIC. And 1-2 Switch is a lot of fun if you have people to play with! Overall I'm really enjoying the console.


----------



## pirateprincess

Managed to get my hands on a neon switch on release day and I've spent many hours playing BotW this weekend. I absolutely love it so far - there's just so much to do! Despite the hours I've spent playing the game, I haven't progressed in the main quest line very far cause I just got lost in exploring and discovering all the little things you can do. So much fun! The only downside so far were performance issues. I knew about the frame drops in docked mode but the fact that no one really mentioned that the resolution is being lowered instead of the frame rate in portable mode surprised me. Everyone kept talking about how much better the performance was in portable mode but lowering the resolution to avoid frame drops is just another performance issue imo. I love the Switch and the game but I'd be lying if I said it doesn't bother me considering I just bought a brand new console/game. Anyways - I downloaded the SnipperClips demo today and I can't wait to test it with the bf, it looks like a lot of fun 

Happy switching, everyone!


----------



## JapaneseBlossom

Something I thought about the other day. The switch doesn't have a camera, right? And the QR code thingy with patterns was used often by many players. IF there will be an AC for the switch, I wonder what would happen to the QR code machine. I can't imagine it not being in the game considering it's popularity. Maybe you could use a phone app for it? Or something? What do you guys think?


----------



## dudeabides

I like the switch and BotW very much.  Looking forward to Splatoon 2 and Mario Odyssey also.  Now they just need to announce an AC game.


----------



## JCnator

MayorBlueRose said:


> im having trouble connecting my switch to the internet.
> All our other devices and such is connected and the internets all strong, even when i type things up manually, it still doesnt work.
> 
> Any help with this? :3 thank you!



Does the Switch even detect your wireless router to begin with? If your password's encryption type is TKIP, then Switch won't show any SSID using that particular encryption. I had to change the encryption type on my wireless router to AES, and every device including Switch can now connect to the Internet.


----------



## StarUrchin

i cant find any available :< I went to best buy yesterday and they said they were sold out. They said to give my email so that they could alert me when they are in stock xD


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

StarUrchin said:


> i cant find any available :< I went to best buy yesterday and they said they were sold out. They said to give my email so that they could alert me when they are in stock xD



Just put in an Amazon order, unless you're desperate for one quickly.

- - - Post Merge - - -



JapaneseBlossom said:


> Something I thought about the other day. The switch doesn't have a camera, right? And the QR code thingy with patterns was used often by many players. IF there will be an AC for the switch, I wonder what would happen to the QR code machine. I can't imagine it not being in the game considering it's popularity. Maybe you could use a phone app for it? Or something? What do you guys think?



Just use an online system, I guess.


----------



## StarUrchin

Amazon raises the price so high tho


----------



## Danielkang2

Can you share a physical switch game between two switch consoles?


----------



## himeki

Danielkang2 said:


> Can you share a physical switch game between two switch consoles?



Yeah, you can since the save files are saved to profiles


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

StarUrchin said:


> Amazon raises the price so high tho



You're probably looking at a third-party seller's listing.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Ooooh Breath of the Wild on the Switch has lowered from ?59.99 to ?48 on Amazon UK!


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

SensaiGallade said:


> Ooooh Breath of the Wild on the Switch has lowered from ?59.99 to ?48 on Amazon UK!



I think you were looking at the download code, which is still ?59.99 (although I could be wrong ). However, that's very interesting that a physical Switch copy is now ?48.


*System**Pre-order Price**Current Price**Wii U*?40?47.99*Switch*?49.99?48

Since Zelda was available for pre-order on Amazon UK, it's actually gone up in price for the Wii U copy and down for the Switch. Strange stuff.


----------



## SensaiGallade

4 new amiibo discovered! Smash for the Switch?


----------



## Corrie

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> I think you were looking at the download code, which is still ?59.99 (although I could be wrong ). However, that's very interesting that a physical Switch copy is now ?48.
> 
> 
> *System**Pre-order Price**Current Price**Wii U*?40?47.99*Switch*?49.99?48
> 
> Since Zelda was available for pre-order on Amazon UK, it's actually gone up in price for the Wii U copy and down for the Switch. Strange stuff.



Maybe it's to help promote the Switch? Eitherway, very strange.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Corrie said:


> Maybe it's to help promote the Switch? Eitherway, very strange.



It would help if they didn't sell out of stock for the Switch version. I still don't understand why the downloadable version is ?60.  ()


----------



## Corrie

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> It would help if they didn't sell out of stock for the Switch version. I still don't understand why the downloadable version is ?60.  ()



Nintendo has never been good at keeping things in stock. You'd think they'd figure it out by now that they're popular.


----------



## JCnator

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> It would help if they didn't sell out of stock for the Switch version. I still don't understand why the downloadable version is ?60.  ()



The reason why the price for the downloadable version of a retail game being just as high as its initial MSRP is, well, to maintain the parity between the downloadable and physical version. If the former were to be often significantly cheaper than the other, then the brick-and-mortar retailers would struggle shifting physical copies. Although you could argue that download codes could be sold there, the video game industry doesn't seem to grasp the concept of selling download codes of a retail game just yet, at least in North America.

Nintendo isn't the only one embracing this business practice. Pretty much every big-name company (e.g. Sony, Microsoft) also maintain the price parity between both versions of their retail games.


----------



## Corrie

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> The reason why the price for the downloadable version of a retail game being just as high as its initial MSRP is, well, to maintain the parity between the downloadable and physical version. If the former were to be often significantly cheaper than the other, then the brick-and-mortar retailers would struggle shifting physical copies. Although you could argue that download codes could be sold there, the video game industry doesn't seem to grasp the concept of selling download codes of a retail game just yet, at least in North America.
> 
> Nintendo isn't the only one embracing this business practice. Pretty much every big-name company (e.g. Sony, Microsoft) also maintain the price parity between both versions of their retail games.



I also thought it was because of the price of the materials of the game case and cartridge.


----------



## JCnator

Right now, the way Switch handle saved progress isn't reassuring. Your saved datas are completely stuck in your Switch's internal memory. In other words, you can't backup your progress with a microSD card. Not even cloud storage is accessible just yet, with one exception to the rule...

Chances are, if you send your "broken" Switch to any authorized Nintendo Repair Center, you will be able to retrieve those saved datas. As soon as you connect to the Internet, a cloud icon will appear next to the title of a game if a save data for it is found. That is, if your original Switch can access to the OS just fine on both Handheld/Tabletop mode and TV mode, and had a Nintendo Account linked to it.


Source: http://nintendoeverything.com/switc...ity-to-download-old-save-data-via-cloud-icon/


----------



## Blueskyy

I was so dumb to decide not to preorder.  I really do want one but they're nowhere but ebay from scalpers


----------



## HHoney

AndyP08 said:


> I was so dumb to decide not to preorder.  I really do want one but they're nowhere but ebay from scalpers



I feel bad for anyone who didn't get one... like the nice Dad who went to Target today and thought he could just "pick one up" for his school aged kids.  He had no idea - Target employees schooled him and were really helpful so that one day - maybe - his kids will have a switch on time to graduate high school.  Or eBay?! Lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I have a question.

Is the Switch only compatible with HDMI, or can it also use a composite cable like the Wii U could?

The TV I use was made in 1991 and it can barely support composite (I have to run a module through the cable to use it). It definitely doesn't support HDMI. If the Switch doesn't use composite cables also, then I guess it'll be mostly handheld playing.





If you're wondering why I don't have a newer TV, I do. I just like to play my NES and SNES games on an older TV.


----------



## JCnator

xSuperMario64x said:


> I have a question.
> 
> Is the Switch only compatible with HDMI, or can it also use a composite cable like the Wii U could?
> 
> [...]



Switch only supports HDMI as of now. Due of the vast majority of people only owning a HDTV at this point, the AV output is omitted. I guess you'll have to track down a tricky-to-find HDMI to composite adapter to be able playing Switch on a CRT TV, and potentially suffer from some input lag.
Or alternatively, just stick with handheld/tabletop mode.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Switch only supports HDMI as of now. Due of the vast majority of people only owning a HDTV at this point, the AV output is omitted. I guess you'll have to track down a tricky-to-find HDMI to composite adapter to be able playing Switch on a CRT TV, and potentially suffer from some input lag.



And the fact that games with small text important to the game will be difficult to play.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Nintendo has a big E3 planned for the Switch and 3DS this year it seems...

http://video.foxnews.com/v/5358840822001/?#sp=show-clips


----------



## SensaiGallade

For those interested! SPOILERS!



Spoiler



According to an anonymous 4chan user, there will be a Nintendo Direct on the 1st April and there's some juicy info. Take it all with a grain of salt if you come across it!


----------



## Candy83

SensaiGallade said:


> For those interested! SPOILERS!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> According to an anonymous 4chan user, there will be a Nintendo Direct on the 1st April and there's some juicy info. Take it all with a grain of salt if you come across it!





*Nintendo Confirms BIG E3! Animal Crossing Switch, App, & AC:GC? (LET'S HOPE!)*


----------



## Blue Cup

JapaneseBlossom said:


> Something I thought about the other day. The switch doesn't have a camera, right? And the QR code thingy with patterns was used often by many players. IF there will be an AC for the switch, I wonder what would happen to the QR code machine. I can't imagine it not being in the game considering it's popularity. Maybe you could use a phone app for it? Or something? What do you guys think?



My prediction is that they will approach pattern sharing like level sharing in Mario Maker by offering a service that allows you to upload your custom patterns to an online service; One that allows searches based on tags and whatnot.


----------



## Espionage

I just bought myself a Switch. Any suggestions on games/accessories that's currently out to those whom bought one?


----------



## Soigne

I hope I can get a Switch sometime this summer if they ever come back in stock.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Roh said:


> I hope I can get a Switch sometime this summer if they ever come back in stock.



It seems that around April the Switch will start to get restocked again , so im sure in Summer we could get one c:


----------



## Blue Cup

Espionage said:


> I just bought myself a Switch. Any suggestions on games/accessories that's currently out to those whom bought one?



Just because: Zelda: Breath of the wild
For online play: Super Bomberman R. 
For addictively challenging gameplay with a ton of content: Binding of Isaac Afterbirth+
For local multiplayer fun: Snipperclips

As for accessories, the Pro Controller is absolutely amazing but not necessary. Also if you want a case, look for the official Nintendo one. Should be around $22 at Wal-Mart.






Some screen protectors would also be a good idea, and there are none better than the amFilm tempered glass ones: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N3ASPNV/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Loriii

Espionage said:


> I just bought myself a Switch. Any suggestions on games/accessories that's currently out to those whom bought one?



The pro controller makes a big difference if you're playing it mostly in docked mode.


----------



## czok23

ATTN: Looking for friends to add on my nintendo switch, as I dont know a single other person IRL who owns one yet!  I felt that it would be rude to just go add everyone whose friend codes are exposed on here but ya'll can go right ahead and add mine if you want!  Or if youre too lazy just reply to this or PM me and I'll do the adding! Thankst!


----------



## Blue Cup

Heads up, BellTree citizens: We're getting a Nintendo Direct today with a focus on ARMS and Splatoon 2, as well some... 3DS game info. Ugh. There is also the very real possibility of a surprise or two considering this is a worldwide Direct. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqgF7eS8WlQ



czok23 said:


> ATTN: Looking for friends to add on my nintendo switch, as I dont know a single other person IRL who owns one yet!  I felt that it would be rude to just go add everyone whose friend codes are exposed on here but ya'll can go right ahead and add mine if you want!  Or if youre too lazy just reply to this or PM me and I'll do the adding! Thankst!



I'll add ya. You'll know it's me when you see the username.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Blue Cup said:


> Heads up, BellTree citizens: We're getting a Nintendo Direct today with a focus on ARMS and Splatoon 2, as well some... 3DS game info. Ugh. There is also the very real possibility of a surprise or two considering this is a worldwide Direct.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqgF7eS8WlQ
> 
> 
> 
> I'll add ya. You'll know it's me when you see the username.



There's already a thread up about the direct.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Mario Kart 8 Deluxe Nintendo Switch Bundle has leaked on the Russian Nintendo store! 

https://www.reddit.com/r/NintendoSwi...NintendoSwitch


----------



## Dim

jfc I can't walk into gamestop to get a freaking switch nope it has to be a hell of a lot more complicated than that!


----------



## Lancelot

1 exam down, 2 left till I can buy myself a switchswotch


----------



## Dim

I want a switch but i can't get one jfc


----------



## Paperboy012305

I have to wait until my birthday to get the switch. Oh why do I have to do that? Why can't there be shortcuts?


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Paperboy012305 said:


> I have to wait until my birthday to get the switch. Oh why do I have to do that? Why can't there be shortcuts?



Well ur b-day is on July 22 , the next day after Splatoon 2 releases , so you will have a good time by buying MK8 Deluxe and Splatoon 2!


----------



## Soigne

Nox said:


> I want a switch but i can't get one jfc



I feel you. I'm out of school for the next 4 months & I'd love to have a Switch to fill in this gap, but alas.


----------



## GhulehGirl

I really want a Switch, but i can't afford one BUT i did mention to my folks that i wouldnt mind one and they said they might get me one for Christmas  I Know it's a ways off but i can be patient and maybe i can work on buying some games for it in the meantime.


----------



## Lancelot

LittleNookling said:


> I really want a Switch, but i can't afford one BUT i did mention to my folks that i wouldnt mind one and they said they might get me one for Christmas  I Know it's a ways off but i can be patient and maybe i can work on buying some games for it in the meantime.



If you're gonna buy games for it in the meantime, why not save up for a switch and ask for games for Xmas?


----------



## mintellect

I really hope they comes out with a ton more joycon colors. I like the look of the yellow ones, but I want pretty pink dammit


----------



## Paperboy012305

Tanukki said:


> Well ur b-day is on July 22 , the next day after Splatoon 2 releases , so you will have a good time by buying MK8 Deluxe and Splatoon 2!


I'm not really interested in Splatoon 2. But my brother might.


----------



## JCnator

I've got some more news about the Nintendo Switch Online service:



The full paid service won't be available in 2017; it's going to be available in 2018, thus extending the free trial period for Online Play
A free, limited version of the online lobby and voice chat app will be released this summer
Anyone who subscribes for the online service will be able to download a "compilation of select classic games with added online play"
You could play any of these retro games forever, assuming you're still subscribed to the online service
NES titles are included in the Classic Game Collection, and SNES games are being considered
Super Mario Bros. 3, Balloon Fight and Dr. Mario are confirmed as a part of Classic Game Collection
A 1-month subscription will cost you $3.99 USD, 3-month for $7.99 USD, 12-month for $19.99 USD


Source 1: http://www.nintendo.com/switch/online-service/
Source 2: http://kotaku.com/nintendo-details-switch-online-service-will-be-20-yea-1795743981


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Gosh, it's not the fact that it's a shortage of the Switch that bothers me. It's the time the shortage happened. I really want to get one of these over the summer and Nintendo is just being really sucky about restocking. I swear to you stores are only making those expensive bundles to match the insane inflated internet prices on Amazon and eBay.


----------



## JCnator

I think part of the Switch's shortage issues could be attributed to the Toshiba Corp lacking NAND flash memory to meet demands. Smartphone and tablet manufacturers such as Apple tend to order this part in way larger bulk than Nintendo would've anticipated.

So far, there's about 3 millions Switches in the wild, and the Japanese giant is expected to sell 10 millions this year. If you can't afford to wait for next year, I'd suggest keeping your eyes peeled on your favorite retailers and hopefully snag the hardware as soon as it gets stocked.


Source: http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20...etition_with_apple_for_in-demand_switch_parts


----------



## Garrett

There's stock around , I got mine last week. Just gotta keep looking. 

As for the Switch, I am delighted with it. I have Zelda and Mario Kart and I'm loving both.


----------



## Loriii

I always see 5 or more stocks in every game store I visit lol provided that I live in Asia and the units available are from NA, Australia or Japan.


----------



## HHoney

Haven't seen one in store yet.

Live in a major metro area in the US.

I know people in town who preordered on Jan 13 and they seem happy.
Otherwise they go for scalper prices around here.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I just got my Switch in the mail on June 28 and I love it!! I have ARMS, Snipperclips, and MK8D so far. If anyone that has a Switch wants to add me, my friend code is 8396-7325-7016


----------



## Weiland

If anybody wants to add me, my FC is: *7046-6089-3415*


----------



## HappyTails

I'd buy one, but they're 300 dollars. No thanks. I'm not spending 300 dollars on a game system.


----------



## hestu

Finally got my Switch a couple of weeks ago; I absolutely love it and it was totally worth the money imo but it has a manufacturer's defect so I had to send it in to get repaired  Apparently quite a few people (including myself) have found that the right side of their screen on the Switch is popping out?? It's free to have it repaired but I miss playing Zelda lol


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Just like Nintendo did by porting MK8 to the Switch, I reckon they should do the same with Smash 4 and include all DLC characters and stages. That would be, like, an automatic GET for me ^.^

Also, BotW and Pok?mon RPG main series, Super Mario Odyssey, Bloodstained: Ritual of the Night, Harvest Moon: Light of Hope (first, we need to see if it's NOT MINECRAFT. If it is, NOBODY is going to get it) and maybe Stardew Valley. Maybe


----------



## Nooblord

Anyone here have eshop balances for two different regions? Is there a way to add funds to my Japanese account with US dollars?


----------



## JCnator

Nooblord said:


> Anyone here have eshop balances for two different regions? Is there a way to add funds to my Japanese account with US dollars?



Does your credit card support automatic currency converter when paying outside of your country? If so, I believe it should work on Switch eShop. I haven't tried that with mine, but I was able to purchase import retail games in 3DS eShop.

If that doesn't work, then you could also try to invest for some eShop gift cards on certain import sites. It's a little bit more hassle for sure, but it certainly fits the bill.


----------



## Blueskyy

Had mine since March and love it. Was really hard to find at the time but I followed a lead on istocknow early in the morning and asked the guy at Wal-Mart about it. Had 3 in the back they didn't put out yet. I'm really just excited for Odyssey!!


----------



## JCnator

The Switch was out for quite a while, and they sold about 4.7 millions units during its first three months. The Wii and DS still had more units sold in that regard, but the latest hardware managed to outpace both Wii U and 3DS.

I guess that having one first party game release per month and proper marketing really paid off. Fairly confident that Switch will reach its hardware sales projection of 10 millions unit before 2018.

Source: http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20...es_since_2011_in_profitable_start_to_the_year


----------



## noctibloom

Playing Splatoon 2 for so long, these Joy Cons are really doing a great job with their charge.


----------



## cosmylk

been watching Re:Legend's kickstarter, I really hope they reach stretch goals for the switch, its exactly the kind of game I would play on the go or in bed


----------



## busy.crossing

milk.desu said:


> been watching Re:Legend's kickstarter, I really hope they reach stretch goals for the switch, its exactly the kind of game I would play on the go or in bed



Yes! I am getting myself a Switch for Christmas and have recently stumbled upon this Kickstarter too! The game looks super lovely and it would be awesome if they reached that stretch goal.


----------



## Blue Cup

milk.desu said:


> been watching Re:Legend's kickstarter, I really hope they reach stretch goals for the switch, its exactly the kind of game I would play on the go or in bed



Same here. The Switch is the perfect console for the life sim genre.


----------



## pawpatrolbab

Does anyone else have issues with their Switch and internet? For some reason mine just won't connect to my wifi, even though it says it is. 

I'm just frustrated because it won't let me play Zelda until I update the system, but I can't update the system because the wifi doesn't work??

- - - Post Merge - - -

Does anyone else have issues with their Switch and internet? For some reason mine just won't connect to my wifi, even though it says it is. 

I'm just frustrated because it won't let me play Zelda until I update the system, but I can't update the system because the wifi doesn't work??


----------



## JCnator

pawpatrolbab said:


> Does anyone else have issues with their Switch and internet? For some reason mine just won't connect to my wifi, even though it says it is.
> 
> I'm just frustrated because it won't let me play Zelda until I update the system, but I can't update the system because the wifi doesn't work??



Have you considered getting your Switch out of its dock and carrying it closer to a wireless router?
When searching for any WiFi signal, the Switch has to be pretty close to that signal in order for it to successfully connect. Once that's done, you're pretty much free to move away from the wireless router as long as you don't lose all 3 signal bars and/or go in sleep mode while it's not downloading anything.


----------



## Rupleteaser

Apparently the Japanese eShop now accepts Paypal which should hopefully make it infinitely easier to buy off there without a Japanese credit card. Sure could have been useful on release for Puyo Puyo, but better late than never. 

Edit: Actually, considering the trouble I'm having trying to link my account, it still might be a regional card thing. Gotta love all this unknown Kanji...

Double Edit: After a bit of effort, I got it to work. Setting up a Japanese Paypal Account seems to be the way to go. Ended up getting J.B. Howard's Murder Club, so that should be some good fun to tide me over until Layton comes out.


----------



## JCnator

Are you planning to purchase a physical copy of NBA 2K18 or Resident Evil Revelations Collection? Be sure to have a 64GB microSD card ready for that, as you'll need to download quite a hefty amount of data in order to play these titles. And that's because they've exceeded 32GB, the maximum Switch game card capacity available this year.

That said, you can still play the first Resident Evil Revelations without needing to download 26GB for its sequel.


There is also a rumor involving Nintendo working on support for Achievements and Leaderboards, according to Lichtspeer devs on the reddit AMA.


----------



## lars708

Two words:  P U Y O  P U Y O


----------



## Vonny

pawpatrolbab said:


> Does anyone else have issues with their Switch and internet? For some reason mine just won't connect to my wifi, even though it says it is.
> 
> I'm just frustrated because it won't let me play Zelda until I update the system, but I can't update the system because the wifi doesn't work??
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Does anyone else have issues with their Switch and internet? For some reason mine just won't connect to my wifi, even though it says it is.
> 
> I'm just frustrated because it won't let me play Zelda until I update the system, but I can't update the system because the wifi doesn't work??



I had the same problem I was using "TKIP" encryption wi-fi and my Switch didn't pick it up at all.  Look up how to change your wifi to "AES"


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Are you planning to purchase a physical copy of NBA 2K18 or Resident Evil Revelations Collection? Be sure to have a 64GB microSD card ready for that, as you'll need to download quite a hefty amount of data in order to play these titles. And that's because they've exceeded 32GB, the maximum Switch game card capacity available this year.



Not sure about Resident Evil, but NBA is like 8GB. 16GB of additional data has to be downloaded, but what annoys me the most is that each save file is locked at 5GB, which can only be stored on internal memory. Yes, 5GB. Per save file.


----------



## oath2order

I lowkey wish they'd release themes for the Switch.


----------



## JCnator

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Not sure about Resident Evil, but NBA is like 8GB. 16GB of additional data has to be downloaded, but what annoys me the most is that each save file is locked at 5GB, which can only be stored on internal memory. Yes, 5GB. Per save file.



The first Resident Evil Revelations clocks in at 13GB, while the sequel is 26GB. As far as I know, the save datas for these games won't end up being as big as NBA 2K18.

Also worth noting is that the size of FIFA 2018 save data appears to be about the same as NBA 2K18. At this point, I'm wondering what kind of information these sport games would contain...


Source: http://nintendoeverything.com/resident-evil-revelations-1-and-2-switch-file-sizes/


----------



## Garrett

I don't think that the save file is all save data, I think it's just a way if reserving 5GB of extra RAM for running the game in addition to the rumoured 4GB RAM the Switch already has as standard.


----------



## Soigne

I'm still trying to decide if I want to get a Switch now or wait. I don't have much time to use it, but at the same time it would be nice to have just as stress relief periodically. But there also aren't any in stock here except at Gamestop every now and then and I hate going in there lol


----------



## Warrior

Soigne said:


> I'm still trying to decide if I want to get a Switch now or wait. I don't have much time to use it, but at the same time it would be nice to have just as stress relief periodically. But there also aren't any in stock here except at Gamestop every now and then and I hate going in there lol



I'd say if you feel like you'll want to play odyssey, get one asap. It will be absolutely impossible to get after halloween. If you've not much interest in any titles shown? maybe wait. They seem to be making plenty of bundles so you could get a bundle with a game you do want.


----------



## Soigne

Warrior said:


> I'd say if you feel like you'll want to play odyssey, get one asap. It will be absolutely impossible to get after halloween. If you've not much interest in any titles shown? maybe wait. They seem to be making plenty of bundles so you could get a bundle with a game you do want.



Mm, good point. I do want a few of the games that are out, I didn't even think about Christmas potentially making it impossible to find. I might get one this week D:


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Garrett said:


> I don't think that the save file is all save data, I think it's just a way if reserving 5GB of extra RAM for running the game in addition to the rumoured 4GB RAM the Switch already has as standard.



No, it's not used as cache file. I think it's because Switch save files cannot be dynamic, which is why Minecraft uses a 2GB save file rather than around 5-10MB per world like with the Xbox 360 Edition. Just using that as an example. It's more like "just in case" space. Could maybe be used for storing updates?


----------



## JCnator

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> No, it's not used as cache file. I think it's because Switch save files cannot be dynamic, which is why Minecraft uses a 2GB save file rather than around 5-10MB per world like with the Xbox 360 Edition. Just using that as an example. It's more like "just in case" space. Could maybe be used for storing updates?



If you happen to use microSD card, any software update downloaded will be stored there instead of the Switch's internal memory. So, the 2GB reserved for the Minecraft save file isn't actually containing updates.


The worst part is, there are reports that the PS4 and Xbox One versions of NBA2K18 takes far less space to store its save file than Switch does. Minecraft and FIFA 18 might've also suffered from the same technical quirk, so it could either be an oddity of the Switch programming.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> So, the 2GB reserved for the Minecraft save file isn't actually containing updates.



I meant the 5GB for NBA 2K18 since it's a weird microtransaction-filled mess so it may be more likely to do stuff. I have no idea what I'm on about - just stay away from it.


----------



## JCnator

Still looking for a Nintendo Switch hardware? You'll be glad to hear that the stock situation is dramatically improving, if it didn't already.

I've checked a few major Canadian retailer websites (EB Games, Walmart, Best Buy, and The Source), and they all seem to have a very healthy amount of units, with the exception of EB Games lacking any Switch hardware but the preorder for the official Super Mario Odyssey bundle. I'm not sure about the situation in every other country, but mine definitely isn't suffering from shortage anymore.

It doesn't end there, as Digittimes is claiming that Nintendo will be manufacturing two millions Switches per month.


----------



## Lancelot

lars708 said:


> Two words:  P U Y O  P U Y O



If I could thumbs down a comment I'd be faster than ya boi sonic


----------



## Mars Adept

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> It doesn't end there, as Digittimes is claiming that Nintendo will be manufacturing two millions Switches per month.



Wow. Nintendo shouldn't overestimate the Switch's success, otherwise it will end up being the Wii U all over again.

I pre-ordered Super Mario Odyssey. I'll finally start playing on my Switch again.


----------



## JCnator

A new and hefty firmware update for the Nintendo Switch is now released. Here's what version 4.0.0 will bring, courtesy of Nintendo of America:



> *Improvements Included in Version 4.0.0 (Distributed 10/18/2017)**
> Added the following system functionality*
> 
> - Capture video on select games
> 
> To capture video, hold down the Capture Button during gameplay
> Up to a maximum of the previous 30 seconds will be saved in the Album. You can trim the beginning and end of each clip, and post to Facebook and Twitter.
> As of October 18th, 2017, this feature is compatible with The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild, Mario Kart 8 Deluxe, ARMS, and Splatoon 2
> 
> - Select from 12 new Super Mario Odyssey and The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild icons for your user
> 
> To edit your user icon, head to your My Page on the top left of the Home Menu > Profile
> 
> - Transfer user and save data to another system
> 
> To transfer, head to System Settings > Users > Transfer Your User and Save Data
> 
> - Pre-purchase option on Nintendo eShop
> 
> A pre-purchase option will be available for certain games. This option allows pre-load of the game to your system for quicker play when the game is released.
> This feature will be supported by future game releases
> 
> - News channel updates
> 
> The news feed has been updated with a new look.
> Unfollowing a channel will remove that channel's content from the news feed and following the channel again will make it reappear.
> 
> - Match software version with a group of local users
> 
> To create a group, head to the software's Options > Software Update > Match Version with Local Users
> Everyone's software will be updated to match the most recent version in the group
> All users must be on system menu version 4.0.0 or later to view and join a group
> 
> *General system stability improvements to enhance the user's experience, including:
> *
> 
> Changed the specification which hid wireless networks using TKIP security from the network search results. Wireless networks using TKIP security will now display in search results as a grayed-out selection instead of not being displayed
> The Nintendo Switch console supports WEP, WPA-PSK(AES), and WPA2-PSK(AES). If your router is using a different security type (e.g. WPA-PSK(TKIP)), you will need to change this security type within your router's settings.




By the way, the transfer functionality works the same way 3DS and Wii U did; you'll need two Switch consoles in order for that to happen. Better hope your old Switch still works, or else you'll lose your progress!

Source: http://en-americas-support.nintendo...endo-switch-system-updates-and-change-history


----------



## Blue Cup

So yeah, I REALLY love my Switch.


----------



## Stalfos

Blue Cup said:


> So yeah, I REALLY love my Switch.



Nice! Kudos for the Seiken Densetsu Collection!


----------



## JCnator

I think I figured out why my Switch suffers from an annoyingly short Internet signal range than my other devices.

I'm currently using my late 00s 2.4GHz-only wireless router to go online with that gaming device. After doing researches on that matter, it turns out that there are many reports stating that the Switch's 2.4GHz Wi-Fi chip is far weaker than the 5GHz one found on the same system.

Source: https://www.reddit.com/r/NintendoSwitch/comments/78pcrl/use_5ghz_wifi_with_your_switch/


----------



## Trundle

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> I think I figured out why my Switch suffers from an annoyingly short Internet signal range than my other devices.
> 
> I'm currently using my late 00s 2.4GHz-only wireless router to go online with that gaming device. After doing researches on that matter, it turns out that there are many reports stating that the Switch's 2.4GHz Wi-Fi chip is far weaker than the 5GHz one found on the same system.
> 
> Source: https://www.reddit.com/r/NintendoSwitch/comments/78pcrl/use_5ghz_wifi_with_your_switch/



I have both 2.4GHz and 5GHz enabled in my house so it's nice to see this. Thanks for the tip. I will definitely be using 5GHz from now on.


----------



## Warrior

Bringing my watermelon baby on an 11 hour flight tomorrow, please send prayers for my portable batteries life, may many shrines be cleared and many lynels slain.


----------



## 50m4ra

lars708 said:


> Two words:  P U Y O  P U Y O








Y E E E T


----------



## Cheshire

Has anyone else here voided their warranty replaced their Joy-Con‘s shells? I really like the clear ones reminiscent of the N64 and Game Boy colors - it‘s a shame Nintendo does not produce these officially. Although swapping them yourself really isn‘t that hard. I picked fire orange for the Joy-Cons and love it. You can even get your Switch to recognize their new color by overwriting the SPI flash


----------



## JCnator

In just 9 months, about 10 millions Switches were sold worldwide. Give it one or two more months and it'll surpass the lifetime sales of Wii U.

I'm also quite happy seeing many more well-known third party publishers and developers interested on Switch, which means an even more robust variety of games. Since the days of N64, Nintendo only had a varying degree of success when it comes on getting their games to the Japanese giant's consoles.


----------



## lars708

50m4ra said:


> Y E E E T



I want Puyo Puyo Chronicle on Switch


----------



## Matt0106

Hi guys! So I got a Nintendo Switch (thank goodness), and I’ve been having a ton of fun. But I’ve noticed that it already it already has two symmetrically-distanced smear marks, and No matter what I do, they don’t come off! The only that could be responsible for it is the play stand (official one by Nintendo) but did anyone else have a similar issue? I mean it’s not that important, but I kind of bothers me knowing that it’s only my second day and I’m already getting annoying smear marks.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hi guys! So I got a Nintendo Switch (thank goodness), and I?ve been having a ton of fun. But I?ve noticed that it already it already has two symmetrically-distanced smear marks, and No matter what I do, they don?t come off! The only that could be responsible for it is the play stand (official one by Nintendo) but did anyone else have a similar issue? I mean it?s not that important, but I kind of bothers me knowing that it?s only my second day and I?m already getting annoying smear marks.


----------



## Bowie

Got a Switch for Christmas! Was really only interested in it so I can keep up with Bayonetta, though.

Any of you got any tips to get started? Already got my funds merged and accounts linked up to it. Mii looking flawless as always. Anything else I need to set up?


----------



## JCnator

Bowie said:


> Got a Switch for Christmas! Was really only interested in it so I can keep up with Bayonetta, though.
> 
> Any of you got any tips to get started? Already got my funds merged and accounts linked up to it. Mii looking flawless as always. Anything else I need to set up?



Although it's difficult to come up with tips with the Switch UI being quite streamlined, I do have a few for you.



If you're connecting your Switch to Internet via a wireless router, make sure to favor 5 GHz over 2.4 GHz. Not only the wireless range is significantly greater and less prone of disconnections, but you'll also benefit faster Internet speed.
Recharging the Joy-Cons is done by attaching them to the each side of the Switch handheld unit and then plug the entire thing to any power outlet.
If you want to access the eShop from other regions, create a new Nintendo account and set it to a different country and region. Useful if you want to discover more games or get certain games earlier than your home country.


----------



## Cheshire

For anyone who's interested, there was a very interesting talk about the Switch's security a few days ago: 34C3. Since then, one of the speakers, plutoo, posted pictures of his progress in breaking said security: HBL.

Also, Team Xecuter (the guys who hacked the original Xbox and Xbox360) apparently managed to build a modchip for the Switch: TX Teaser. Due to the Switch's internal modular design, it's rumored that it could be a solderless solution.


----------



## dedenne

I'm so happy I can play botw in a hotel or something lol


----------



## G0DFlesh_88

Cheshire said:


> Has anyone else here voided their warranty replaced their Joy-Con‘s shells? I really like the clear ones reminiscent of the N64 and Game Boy colors - it‘s a shame Nintendo does not produce these officially. Although swapping them yourself really isn‘t that hard. I picked fire orange for the Joy-Cons and love it. You can even get your Switch to recognize their new color by overwriting the SPI flash
> 
> View attachment 211942



Nintendo is missing a perfect opportunity to make custom joy-cons


----------



## Cheshire

G0DFlesh_88 said:


> Nintendo is missing a perfect opportunity to make custom joy-cons
> View attachment 213405



Agreed! I‘m not gonna lie, I‘d throw all of my money at Nintendo for those Gamecube joy-cons (... and matching Gamecube VC titles, of course.)


----------



## Matt0106

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, NINTENDO SWITCH! YOU ARE OFFICIALLY ONE YEAR OLD (Well okay mine is not, but it's been out for a year, YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN)! HOPEFULLY 2018 WILL BE JUST AS PROSPEROUS!


----------



## lars708

G0DFlesh_88 said:


> Nintendo is missing a perfect opportunity to make custom joy-cons
> View attachment 213405



I feel like they'd be better off just releasing more GameCube controllers instead of 'GameCube Joy-Con'. They look nice in the mockup but I'm not sure if it would work as well in practice, especially because you're basically playing with Joy-Con. Isn't like half of the hype surrounding GameCube controllers because of how comfortable the controller is? That's not even a feature anymore if Nintendo actually makes those Joy-Con...


----------



## watercolorwish

just got the nintendo switch! on one side i feel bad because i'll only be playing one game (kirby star allies) but when SSB switch comes out i'd get that too. it DID come with sonic forces but...no thanks

now the real reason i got this damn expensive console is for animal crossing switch if that ever happens (please let it happen on the switch)


----------



## JCnator

My Nintendo Store in Japan has just launched a dockless handheld SKU, priced at 24,980 yen (around $230 USD). Keep in mind that its AC Adapter isn't included, but you'd be still getting the console for $50 less than the regular Switch SKU. At least, when it hits on Western store shelves.

Source: http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20..._2nd_set_has_launched_in_japan_without_a_dock


----------



## EvilTheCat6600

Ok, I need someone to please help me.  I dunno if it's just me or what, but there's some strange goings on with my Switch.  Two of my games Bayonetta 2 and Donkey Kong Country: Tropical Freeze are showing as being 0.0 MB of hard drive space.

Can someone please help troubleshoot?

EDIT: I tried sticking Tropical Freeze's game card into my system and it's still showing as "0.0 MB."


----------



## Trent the Paladin

EvilTheCat6600 said:


> Ok, I need someone to please help me.  I dunno if it's just me or what, but there's some strange goings on with my Switch.  Two of my games Bayonetta 2 and Donkey Kong Country: Tropical Freeze are showing as being 0.0 MB of hard drive space.
> 
> Can someone please help troubleshoot?
> 
> EDIT: I tried sticking Tropical Freeze's game card into my system and it's still showing as "0.0 MB."


Welll how’s your system memory looking?


----------



## EvilTheCat6600

Tom said:


> Welll how’s your system memory looking?



25.3 GB.  But I did buy an SD card at launch and, with the exception of some Mario Odyssey data, all my games, save data, update patches, etc are downloaded directly to the SD card.  I got a 128 GB SD and with the downloading of Pokemon Quest and an update patch for Rocket League, my SD card's free space is 94.3 GB.

Funny thing is I haven't played Rocket League in 2 months, but it didn't change the storage data for the game to 0.0 MB.  I played Bayonetta 2 for a bit last month and I played Tropical Freeze at the very beginning of May and the file sizes seem to have disappeared.

It's odd and it makes me wonder if there's a defect in my system :/ Which is a replacement for my launch Switch...it had a defective battery display that the repair techs couldn't fix.


----------



## lars708

EvilTheCat6600 said:


> 25.3 GB.  But I did buy an SD card at launch and, with the exception of some Mario Odyssey data, all my games, save data, update patches, etc are downloaded directly to the SD card.  I got a 128 GB SD and with the downloading of Pokemon Quest and an update patch for Rocket League, my SD card's free space is 94.3 GB.
> 
> Funny thing is I haven't played Rocket League in 2 months, but it didn't change the storage data for the game to 0.0 MB.  I played Bayonetta 2 for a bit last month and I played Tropical Freeze at the very beginning of May and the file sizes seem to have disappeared.
> 
> It's odd and it makes me wonder if there's a defect in my system :/ Which is a replacement for my launch Switch...it had a defective battery display that the repair techs couldn't fix.



Wait what are you talking about, the game data is not tied to when you've last played the game as far as I know... You need to archive software yourself which deletes all data except for save data so you can free up some space while keeping your in-game progress if you wish to play the game later. 

But maybe there's something I'm missing


----------



## EvilTheCat6600

lars708 said:


> Wait what are you talking about, the game data is not tied to when you've last played the game as far as I know... You need to archive software yourself which deletes all data except for save data so you can free up some space while keeping your in-game progress if you wish to play the game later.
> 
> But maybe there's something I'm missing



I haven't archived that software.  Plus both these games I bought the retail versions of.  I think the best I can do is show a screenshot of my Data Management screen to be honest.

EDIT: Here it is.  As you can see this photo is of my data management on my Switch:

https://imgur.com/Y66Wyrp


----------



## lars708

EvilTheCat6600 said:


> I haven't archived that software.  Plus both these games I bought the retail versions of.  I think the best I can do is show a screenshot of my Data Management screen to be honest.
> 
> EDIT: Here it is.  As you can see this photo is of my data management on my Switch:
> 
> https://imgur.com/Y66Wyrp



Oh yeah maybe those games store the save data on the cartridge? I'm not really sure why it says 0.0 MB but it's the same on my Switch and I assure you that your Switch won't be exploding or something.


----------



## EvilTheCat6600

lars708 said:


> Oh yeah maybe those games store the save data on the cartridge? I'm not really sure why it says 0.0 MB but it's the same on my Switch and I assure you that your Switch won't be exploding or something.



I would be a VERY unhappy camper if my Switch exploded xD But I doubt that's the case.  Interestingly enough, under Manage/Delete Save Data it shows actual file sizes for the save data.  I'm probably just gonna write this off as a visual glitch.


----------



## Vonny

EvilTheCat6600 said:


> I haven't archived that software.  Plus both these games I bought the retail versions of.  I think the best I can do is show a screenshot of my Data Management screen to be honest.
> 
> EDIT: Here it is.  As you can see this photo is of my data management on my Switch:
> 
> https://imgur.com/Y66Wyrp


My best guess is that those games probably don’t have patches so therefore don’t take up any space on the system (besides save files)


----------



## JCnator

Vonny said:


> My best guess is that those games probably don’t have patches so therefore don’t take up any space on the system (besides save files)



Unlike 3DS, a save data from both physical and digital games are exclusively stored in internal storage, until September 2018 with the introduction of cloud storage.


@EvilTheCat6600: Have you tried forcing a system reboot, by holding the power button down and select that option? I think this is a small glitch that could be resolved that way.


----------



## lars708

JCnator said:


> Unlike 3DS, a save data from both physical and digital games are exclusively stored in internal storage, until September 2018 with the introduction of cloud storage.
> 
> 
> @EvilTheCat6600: Have you tried forcing a system reboot, by holding the power button down and select that option? I think this is a small glitch that could be resolved that way.



It may be a glitch but it's definitey not solved by rebooting your system, I have this ''glitch'' as well.


----------



## Midoriya

JCnator said:


> Unlike 3DS, a save data from both physical and digital games are exclusively stored in internal storage, until September 2018 with the introduction of cloud storage.
> 
> 
> @EvilTheCat6600: Have you tried forcing a system reboot, by holding the power button down and select that option? I think this is a small glitch that could be resolved that way.




I plan on getting a Switch sometime this year.  Can you explain to me the mechanics of cloud storage (how it would work) for the Switch, and are there any good deals out there right now for a Switch (US resident)?


----------



## JCnator

Spike Spiegel said:


> I plan on getting a Switch sometime this year.  Can you explain to me the mechanics of cloud storage (how it would work) for the Switch, and are there any good deals out there right now for a Switch (US resident)?



Nintendo hasn't told us everything about how cloud storage works, but I'll assume it copies your save file to Nintendo's cloud storage server. If at any point you accidentally lose/overwrite your save file, you can retrieve the data back.

Though, this feature is only accessible if you have an active paid Nintendo Switch Online subscription. The price goes up to $20 USD for 12 months, and $34.99 for a family membership. The latter lets you share your subscription to 7 more Nintendo accounts of your choice.


Since the Switch was only out for less than 2 years, you'll have a hard time finding a good enough deal. You could theoretically save just a tiny bit by importing a dockless Switch from My Nintendo Store in Japan, but you won't be able to play on TV and you'll need to track down for an AC Adapter.



Source 1: https://www.nintendo.com/switch/online-service/pricing/


----------



## Midoriya

Okay, thanks for helping explain that.


----------



## JCnator

Seeking for pre-owned Switch games? You might want to acknowledge that it's possible to have your console restricted from online access (with the exception of updating games and firmware), just by using a legit physical copy of a game that was pirated.

If you buy games brand-new and/or download them through eShop, you'll be completely fine.

Source: http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20...ine_features_for_suspected_pirated_game_carts


----------



## Tri

What is the quality of multiplayer on the Switch*? I've wanted to pick up BotW and Odyssey for the longest time but I've been weary of buying new consoles since I hardly got use out of the Wii U (I traded it in before BotW's release to get more value). If I pick up friendcodes here and ideas for other games I'd consider it again.

*This goes hand in hand with the question 'how different is Splatoon 2?'


----------



## Midoriya

Tri said:


> What is the quality of multiplayer on the Switch*? I've wanted to pick up BotW and Odyssey for the longest time but I've been weary of buying new consoles since I hardly got use out of the Wii U (I traded it in before BotW's release to get more value). If I pick up friendcodes here and ideas for other games I'd consider it again.
> 
> *This goes hand in hand with the question 'how different is Splatoon 2?'




This is something I’m wandering too.  I plan on picking up a Switch sometime before the end of the year (mainly for Smash Bros.), but I want to know how good the multiplayer/online services are and how often people play in them.


To answer your question a bit, I think it was revealed earlier this year that the online services for the Switch will be changed to a paid subscription (which sucks) in order to keep the services running.  I’m just hoping that this subscription would actually help their servers run smooth and well for online play, because otherwise I’m going to wait even longer for a Switch (which I might).


----------



## Tri

Yeah, I heard about that. I don't think they'd price gouge but it makes it even harder to justify given I play videogames sporadically and spread between a couple of (old) systems. Didn't they also want to make the virtual console equivalent a paid sub?


----------



## Midoriya

Tri said:


> Yeah, I heard about that. I don't think they'd price gouge but it makes it even harder to justify given I play videogames sporadically and spread between a couple of (old) systems. Didn't they also want to make the virtual console equivalent a paid sub?





It is unfortunate.  I’m not sure about that last part with the VC.  I think you’ll have to ask someone else here who is more knowledgeable about that area.


----------



## Matt0106

Tri said:


> What is the quality of multiplayer on the Switch*? I've wanted to pick up BotW and Odyssey for the longest time but I've been weary of buying new consoles since I hardly got use out of the Wii U (I traded it in before BotW's release to get more value). If I pick up friendcodes here and ideas for other games I'd consider it again.
> 
> *This goes hand in hand with the question 'how different is Splatoon 2?'



I personally love my Switch, and I did not regret getting it one bit. Super Mario Odyssey is amazing (so is BotW), and unlike the Wii U, the Switch is growing quite the library, both first and third-party. There's Splatoon 2, Octopath Traveler, Skyrim, DOOM, Wolfenstein II, Mario Kart 8 Deluxe, Paladins, Bayonetta 1/2, Fire Emblem Warriors and much more, including Pkemon Let's Go Pikachu/Eevee and a NEW Smash Bros. game coming December 7th. There's even plenty, and I mean PLENTY, of good indie games. Plus, you can take all those games ON THE GO! I have a Wii U, and I can safely say that the Switch is MILES TIMES BETTER! More power and portability make for a pretty good system. 

Now, as for the online, it depends. Nintendo does not have dedicated servers for their games like Mario Kart 8 Deluxe and Splatoon 2. This means that the games rely on Player-To-Player, so the connection depends on that of each player's internet. As said before, the online paid service is coming, and while paying sucks, you pay 20$~ for the whole year (compared to PS4 and Xbox, this is lovely) and you get some NES (whether it's a handful each month or a whole library, like Xbox's Game Pass, is beyond me). 

For Splatoon 2, it depends on what you mean by different. The core mechanics are still there. Splatfests are still there, and there's new content being spewed out each month until the end of the year. In Splatoon 2, however, there are more weapons and more KINDS of weapons. The specials are less game-changing and more balanced (If you liked the Kraken, RIP). Getting the abilities you want for your gear is much easier, and now it contains a Zombie-like mode called Salmon Run (it's reallyyyyyy fun and HARD SOMETIMES). There's a new Ranked mode called Clam Blitz (it's rumored that there's more to come), which is where you throw clams that are scattered everywhere into your enemy's basket. And finally, my personal favourite, there is purchasable DLC which is a single player campaign called "Octo Expansion," where you can play through 80 difficult challenges as an Octoling, so if you purchase that, you'll be much happier than sticking to the still-kind-of-easy-but-better-than-Splatoon-1's single player mode.

Is Splatoon 2 different? As I said, it depends. I personally see it as a brand new game, but that's also because I haven't played the predecessor in over a year. I think there's enough content to make it new and improved. If you liked the first one, you'll LOVE the second one.

I hope all this makes your decision a little bit easier. Hope I helped!


----------



## Tri

Thanks for the Splatoon 2 info! I looked into the modes you mentioned and it sounds fun (but also ink-redibly expensive considering base game + DLC + paid sub to do anything - It's $100 out the gate!). I don't want to harp on cost so frequently but for one game?
And I've heard spectacular things about DOOM and think it would be valuable to play on a console.

I thought Octopath Traveller was the name for the Splatoon DLC lol, I'll look into that too.

But other than that, uh...I've played Skyrim before, told myself I wouldn't play the modern FE game until I play Awakening (which I keep putting off), AFAIK none of the indie games the console's known for are exclusive, Let's Go is Let's Go, and I have no interest in Smash until they reveal a story mode with at least the scope of Subspace. Your summary of the library isn't far off from the tally I had in my head, but it's nice to have the breakdown in text. I can see why the Switch would be a boon for people with weaker PCs but I think I'm going to wait longer. : )

Edit: You know what would make me buy it? Heckin' Wind Waker HD port : D
And Animal Crossing


----------



## Matt0106

Honestly, I feel like all the HD Zelda ports that were on Wii U should come to Switch! Like HELLO???? Not everyone got to play them, and I would LIVE for Twilight Princess on the go.

For Animal Crossing, I'm perplexed. It's been over 5 years since ACNL, and I feel like Nintendo thinks they can make us wait because they released Pocket Camp, which is no where near as fun. It's a huge system seller, yet we don't even know if they are even making one. The series is AMAZING, and yet we may not even get one in the near future.

I would also like to have Tokyo Mirage Sessions #FE, as I, among many other people, did not get a chance to play it. But ONLY if they have English voice acting. Xenoblade Chronicles X would be another good port, as I played it but got no where close to finishing.


----------



## Luna Moonbug

When they release Animal Crossing on switch i wonder if we have to subscribe to nintendo switch online to play with friends? if so, it will really suck. the console is expensive enough, they want more money from us.....$19.99 a year....


----------



## lars708

Tri said:


> Thanks for the Splatoon 2 info! I looked into the modes you mentioned and it sounds fun (but also ink-redibly expensive considering base game + DLC + paid sub to do anything - It's $100 out the gate!). I don't want to harp on cost so frequently but for one game?
> And I've heard spectacular things about DOOM and think it would be valuable to play on a console.
> 
> I thought Octopath Traveller was the name for the Splatoon DLC lol, I'll look into that too.
> 
> But other than that, uh...I've played Skyrim before, told myself I wouldn't play the modern FE game until I play Awakening (which I keep putting off), AFAIK none of the indie games the console's known for are exclusive, Let's Go is Let's Go, and I have no interest in Smash until they reveal a story mode with at least the scope of Subspace. Your summary of the library isn't far off from the tally I had in my head, but it's nice to have the breakdown in text. I can see why the Switch would be a boon for people with weaker PCs but I think I'm going to wait longer. : )
> 
> Edit: You know what would make me buy it? Heckin' Wind Waker HD port : D
> And Animal Crossing



Also to add on Splatoon 2, they added a lotta quality of life features (although you still can't skip the newsflash) and the general gameplay is a lot smoother and more polished overall. Also the jump up to 1080p resolution compared to Splatoon's 720p is actually a pretty big difference too.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Luna Moonbug said:


> When they release Animal Crossing on switch i wonder if we have to subscribe to nintendo switch online to play with friends? if so, it will really suck. the console is expensive enough, they want more money from us.....$19.99 a year....



Animal Crossing will for sure require a Nintendo Switch Online subscription. Try to find some friends who also have a Switch, you can get a yearly subscription for up to eight people for $35, which comes down to less than $5 a year per person. Makes it a lot less painful.


----------



## Chouchou

Tri said:


> What is the quality of multiplayer on the Switch*?* I've wanted to pick up BotW and Odyssey for the longest time* but I've been weary of buying new consoles since I hardly got use out of the Wii U (I traded it in before BotW's release to get more value). If I pick up friendcodes here and ideas for other games I'd consider it again.
> 
> *This goes hand in hand with the question 'how different is Splatoon 2?'



Only for these 2 games it's totally worth it. They are both amazing. And with AC Switch in the near future, it will not be a bad buy.


----------



## Tri

Thanks Lars and Chou! I'm pretty sold on it since the AC announcement, but now I'm trying to decide whether to hold off until there's a cute AC variation or get it while I know people are still playing Splatoon (I didn't appreciate how Splatfests ended less than a year after I got my WiiU...).


----------



## Tri

Oh, there's an Amazon and Walmart sale on Switch games that started today! They're not bad either, like $15 off.


----------



## Antonio

I just got my first switch console. Everyone, add me! 

5457-1578-2981


----------



## Antonio

wrong thread


----------



## Mr_Persona

Antonio said:


> wrong thread



i'll add you anyways even idk you that much


----------



## Imbri

I just got my console last night, but I probably won't be able to do anything with it until next month. Since I haven't linked it to my Nintendo account, is there any way I can buy digital games now (there are a few on the cyber deals I like) and download them later? I was getting an error message about having to log in through my Switch. I never had a problem with the 3DS doing that, even if it wasn't online.


----------



## Antonio

Imbri said:


> I just got my console last night, but I probably won't be able to do anything with it until next month. Since I haven't linked it to my Nintendo account, is there any way I can buy digital games now (there are a few on the cyber deals I like) and download them later? I was getting an error message about having to log in through my Switch. I never had a problem with the 3DS doing that, even if it wasn't online.



You need to link it before you can access the shop. Maybe you can purchase it from the website?


----------



## Imbri

Antonio said:


> You need to link it before you can access the shop. Maybe you can purchase it from the website?



I was on my computer when I tried to buy the game. Do I have to register the Switch before I can buy something?


----------



## Romaki

Just got one for Christmas, I'm so happy! *o* Especially since I can wish for Animal Crossing next year!!

I don't really have anything to say, I'm just excited and wanted to share. ^^ Browsed the store and found some pretty sweet indie games, also love that I could buy them via PayPal so I'll be doing that in the future. Can't wait to buy Stardew Valley again. ;D


----------



## rianne

I am beyond hyped for the new year's digital sale.  Gonna pick up some games finally.


----------



## Blue Cup

So what's everyones Switch libraries looking like at this point?


----------



## Snowesque

*Blue Cup*

That is quite the collection! I only have Smash haha.


----------



## Dim

Blue Cup said:


> So what's everyones Switch libraries looking like at this point?


Nothing like that lol. Do you have any amiibos though?


----------



## Liability

Blue Cup said:


> So what's everyones Switch libraries looking like at this point?


i only have 6 games for the Switch oof


----------



## Blue Cup

Nox said:


> Nothing like that lol. Do you have any amiibos though?



Sure do. 

https://channel-90.com/post/185020641545

I should also add that that picture only features my physical Switch games. I have a ton more digitally.


----------



## lars708

Blue Cup said:


> So what's everyones Switch libraries looking like at this point?



Not even Puyo Puyo Tetris :/

But don't buy that game now there is no point anymore as we have Puyo Puyo Champions for only $10 on the eShop now 

Please I am very lonely


----------



## Ehingen Guy

That's exactly what my game library looks like. Almost.


----------



## Stalfos

Blue Cup said:


> So what's everyones Switch libraries looking like at this point?



Nice! Awesome stuff. Especially your Sonic Mania Plus (love the regional variants),  Cave Story + and Seiken Densetsu Collection.

I've got 11 physical games so far and a few digital ones.


----------



## Blue Cup

Here's a video showing off the entirety (including digital titles) of my collection






I'm closing in on 100 games.



Stalfos said:


> Nice! Awesome stuff. Especially your Sonic Mania Plus (love the regional variants),  Cave Story + and Seiken Densetsu Collection.
> 
> I've got 11 physical games so far and a few digital ones.



I'm seriously impressed you could tell which was the Seiken Densetsu collection. We're apparently getting some sort of localized version of that game. A trademark for Collection of Mana popped up recently.


----------



## Alyx

Blue Cup said:


> So what's everyones Switch libraries looking like at this point?



I don't have very many at all! I have Let's Go! Pikachu, (checks shelf) ... that's it. How do I not have more Switch games? wow.


----------



## Nooblord

I?m super selective when choosing Switch games, I don?t buy games on a whim as much as I did on the 3DS. I?m really satisfied with my Switch game library already, and there?s still so many games I still want to try, or waiting to be announced/released. Too many amazing games on Switch, I can?t keep up


----------



## Alyx

Nooblord said:


> I’m super selective when choosing Switch games, I don’t buy games on a whim as much as I did on the 3DS. I’m really satisfied with my Switch game library already, and there’s still so many games I still want to try, or waiting to be announced/released. Too many amazing games on Switch, I can’t keep up



I'm the very same. It takes a lot of thought before I buy a Switch game. I've had my Switch since last October. I only have one Switch game and that's Let's Go Pikachu. There are many games that I do want, however, but they're still so high in price for me to consider at the moment. I'm definitely getting Pokemon Sword/Shield (pre-ordered the dual pack) and New Horizons (also pre-ordered). I'd like to try more games - I should probably check the e-Shop for demos.


----------



## Dim

.,?!


----------



## BeardosFangirl

I just recently bought a Switch within the past two weeks. I bought for the sole purpose of playing Pokemon Sword (and AC:NH but that's not out for months). It's pretty good so far, but I'm not sure what other games I should buy.


----------



## jefflomacy

BeardosFangirl said:


> I just recently bought a Switch within the past two weeks. I bought for the sole purpose of playing Pokemon Sword (and AC:NH but that's not out for months). It's pretty good so far, but I'm not sure what other games I should buy.



- Breath of the Wild
- Super Mario Odyssey
- Link's Awakening
- Donkey Kong Tropical Freeze

These are all games I played on my Switch this year and really enjoyed. Breath of the Wild was a multiplatform release on Wii U, and Donkey Kong is a Wii U port. If you pay for online, the SNES collection is off to a good start, but I'm hoping it gets a lot more soon.
One game I've heard is great, but I have not played yet, is Luigi's Mansion 3.


----------



## Holla

I recently got the new revised (red box) Switch. I had the original one since a couple months after launch. The extended battery life is super good especially as I'm more of a handheld gamer and my old one felt like it was always dying on me. 

I definitely wouldn't suggest upgrading to it from the old one though unless you have a special circumstance like I did. My boyfriend wanted to get a Switch for his birthday so we split the cost on one and I gave him my old one. He plays on the tv all of the time which is the opposite of me so the battery life didn't matter to him.


----------



## Tao

Holla said:


> I recently got the new revised (red box) Switch. I had the original one since a couple months after launch. The extended battery life is super good especially as I'm more of a handheld gamer and my old one felt like it was always dying on me.
> 
> I definitely wouldn't suggest upgrading to it from the old one though unless you have a special circumstance like I did. My boyfriend wanted to get a Switch for his birthday so we split the cost on one and I gave him my old one. He plays on the tv all of the time which is the opposite of me so the battery life didn't matter to him.



I'm pretty much going to be doing the same.

I have an original Switch and play it mostly handheld, usually whilst waiting in the car for something or whilst my girlfriend is playing something else on the TV. Usually I massively prefer to play on a TV, but it's just worked out that I end up using it handheld 95% of the time...But the battery life is just pure crap. I've never been playing my Switch and thought "that's enough of that for today", I'm usually just forced to stop playing because it's going to die again.

She likes Animal Crossing though and doesn't have a Switch, so I'm going to upgrade closer to release, hopefully reduce the chance of accidentally getting another crappy original Switch, and give her my old one since she's much happier playing on TV anyway. I could arguably just get a Lite, but I like the option of playing on TV even if I don't use it much...Plus, I don't trust those integrated joycons.


----------



## Rhythrin

I got recently got a Switch (along with Pok?mon Sword), and I love it so far! 
Now I just have to sit pretty and wait for AC:NH.


----------



## LilD

I'm pretty much waiting to see if a New Horizons SE is released.   I'm pretty sure well see either/or the full switch or lite. I'd be happy with either.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## Romaki

Just started my free trial for Nintendo Online for Pok?mon Sword and it's pretty cool that you can "buy" it via store credit even if it wouldn't cover the automatic renewal (which you can cancel immediately anyway). 

Can't wait to complete my Dex and get wrecked in Mario Kart.


----------



## dizzy bone

Romaki said:


> Just started my free trial for Nintendo Online for Pok?mon Sword and it's pretty cool that you can "buy" it via store credit even if it wouldn't cover the automatic renewal (which you can cancel immediately anyway).
> 
> Can't wait to complete my Dex and get wrecked in Mario Kart.



I was confused when I had to enter my card details but it seemed to take my online subscription fee out of my eshop credits, which I recently topped up to buy a game... so that was kind of annoying that I'm short of credits again.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Romaki said:


> Can't wait to complete my Dex and get wrecked in Mario Kart.



This made me laugh xDDD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also in terms of upgrading, is there a way to upgrade the battery in an older console? The one I got was purchased back in April (though I don't have a receipt since it was a gift) and I hate that the battery life is short. It's not too big of a problem since I generally prefer to play it on the tv, but sometimes I have to play handheld (the tv in my bedroom does not have an HDMI input).


----------



## Ehingen Guy

xSuperMario64x said:


> Also in terms of upgrading, is there a way to upgrade the battery in an older console? The one I got was purchased back in April (though I don't have a receipt since it was a gift) and I hate that the battery life is short. It's not too big of a problem since I generally prefer to play it on the tv, but sometimes I have to play handheld (the tv in my bedroom does not have an HDMI input).



Unless you disassemble your Switch and replace the battery with a more efficient one, then no. 

I've had the older switch model for exactly two years now. While watching TV, I play in tabletop mode with a Hori stand, so I can play and charge my Switch at the same time. I also plug in my Switch while playing in handheld mode.


----------



## Applejuice

I really like the nintendo dwitch seeing as it pratically works anywher and you can play it with your family and friends if you get multiple controllers and i really like how you can choose from a variety of colours so i guess thats nice its really popular though considering that it is the christmas season . I think that the price is high but it is fair because multiple people can play it at once .


----------



## Corrie

I'm loving how fast you can switch it from handheld to console version. It runs nice and smooth! 

My bf got me the purple and orange joycons for Christmas and the box doesn't do the colours justice. They look far better and brighter in person!


----------



## cicely

I'm trying to find the most cost effective way of getting a switch.
I was considering the switch lite, being limited to handheld is a bit of a bummer but I like to take my games around with me so its compact size is fine. 
Does anyone have experience with both the switch and switch lite, and which do you prefer? Should I just save a bit for the original switch?
Also on ebay they sell the switch in parts (like just the tablet, just the controllers, etc) and it seems a bit cheaper. Anyone have experience with that? Even considered getting one with a scratched screen.


----------



## StroggCore

cicely said:


> I'm trying to find the most cost effective way of getting a switch.
> I was considering the switch lite, being limited to handheld is a bit of a bummer but I like to take my games around with me so its compact size is fine.
> Does anyone have experience with both the switch and switch lite, and which do you prefer? Should I just save a bit for the original switch?
> Also on ebay they sell the switch in parts (like just the tablet, just the controllers, etc) and it seems a bit cheaper. Anyone have experience with that? Even considered getting one with a scratched screen.



Yeah, it is cheaper. Like in all other cases, in this one you pay less, but waste your time on putting it all together. People which buys all-in-one stuff are just lazy, I think.


----------



## Tao

cicely said:


> I'm trying to find the most cost effective way of getting a switch.



I got mine on credit/finance, which just means you get the "thing" you want straight away and pay it off in monthly instalments. I didn't have to, I just had absolutely no credit score and wanted to build it (helps with that), but it's a decent enough option if paying all at once is less doable and you would rather have a brand new item.




StroggCore said:


> Yeah, it is cheaper. Like in all other cases, in this one you pay less, but waste your time on putting it all together. People which buys all-in-one stuff are just lazy, I think.



...But you have to put the Switch together regardless.

I'm also willing to bet you buy most of your stuff "all-in-one" too given the vast majority of things aren't sold as individual parts.


----------



## Nicole.

I guess just my mini Switch Lite review;

I've had my Switch Lite for just over a month now, I was lucky enough to have it gifted to me for Christmas. The past month I haven't actually played on it though as I've been so busy I haven't had the time to. However, from when I have played it, I can honestly say it's defo the console for me. The inability to connect to the TV isn't so much of a problem for me and for someone that's always on the go, its not too hefty to shove in my bag and carry around either. It basically is just your typical handheld console in that respect. Its a great size; the screen is neither too big or too small, and the turquoise colour is just stunning against the white buttons. I love the smooth feel it has, it just makes the gaming experience a lot more comfortable and it doesn't attract as many fingerprints as it does with the Switch I've noticed. The only let down I can think of is not being able to play joy-con games such as Super Mario Party. 

So far, I've had no faults with it and I look forward to playing it more when ACNH releases!


----------



## Imbri

I really wanted the AC edition, but I can't justify a second one, so I did the next best thing - decorate!




The skin is from an Etsy shop and the joystick covers from Amazon. The skin has a couple of wrinkles and isn't perfectly lined up, but that's my error. I'm okay with it and think it looks adorable.


----------



## Raayzx

Imbri said:


> I really wanted the AC edition, but I can't justify a second one, so I did the next best thing - decorate!
> 
> View attachment 231126
> 
> The skin is from an Etsy shop and the joystick covers from Amazon. The skin has a couple of wrinkles and isn't perfectly lined up, but that's my error. I'm okay with it and think it looks adorable.



ITS SO PRETTY


----------



## Nougat

Imbri said:


> I really wanted the AC edition, but I can't justify a second one, so I did the next best thing - decorate!
> 
> View attachment 231126
> 
> The skin is from an Etsy shop and the joystick covers from Amazon. The skin has a couple of wrinkles and isn't perfectly lined up, but that's my error. I'm okay with it and think it looks adorable.



OMG I love it! It's really cute! Perhaps even cuter than the special edition ACNH Switch 
I think I'll get those cat paw thingies too, they look so adorable! Are they easier to play with?


----------



## Imbri

Aw, thanks! 

Nougat, the covers are easy to play with. The paws are raised, so there's a texture to them. Your thumbs won't slide.


----------



## Sweetley

Just found out on twitter that Nintendo will release a coral pink Nintendo Switch Lite. Comes out in Japan on March 23th, NA gets it in April 3rd, still no date for Europe (why am I not surprised about this).

Here's the tweet: https://twitter.com/NintendoAmerica/status/1229767790510432262

Lovely color actually. Kinda wished they would have released it back then along with the other colors, meh.


----------



## Midoriya

I’m now up to four Switch games owned, those being (chronologically from first to last) Super Smash Brothers Ultimate, Fire Emblem Three Houses, Pokemon Sword, and Animal Crossing New Horizons (digital).  Now I’m just missing Xenoblade Chronicles 2, but to be honest I probably won’t be purchasing that for awhile yet because I’ll still be busy playing the games I already have.  Beyond those five I’m not really interested in any other Switch games besides maybe Mario Kart 8 Deluxe and Pokemon Mystery Dungeon DX Rescue Team


----------



## mermaidshelf

My Joy con drift developed a few weeks ago and has been drastically getting worse. There are times where my character will RUN in game without me touching the stick. I'm going to send them in for repairs soon. I really want to finish my furniture catalog and start July so I get get the mermaid furniture before I send them off though. I reset my island and I've been playing through from March 20th again, when I originally got the game.


----------



## Fraxxo

I want to buy a game this spring but I don't know wich one I should get.
Should I get Xenoblade? I have the Wii original version and the limited edition of Xenoblade 2. I should buy Torna, maybe...


----------



## mermaidshelf

Joy Con Repair
TLDR; Joy Con repairs are free in the US and turn around times are less than during the holidays.

Not sure how useful this will be to others but I thought I should share my experience getting my Joy cons repaired.

During the holiday season, people were reporting a 2 to 3 week return time for their repairs, longer if it included the Switch console.

My Switch is out of warranty and I bought the Joy Cons in another country as the original Joy Cons that came with my system also developed drift. Recently, Nintendo has changed it's policy on Joy Con repairs and they're now free (in the U.S., at least. I'm not sure about other countries). This was possibly in response to a class-action lawsuit against Nintendo for the Joy Con drift problem.

My left Joystick was experiencing severe drift and the lock on the back was broken so it could slide in and out of place without much force. Both Joy Cons were loose. I applied for a repair on the service website on January 5th and got a ticket and free shipping label almost immediately. I shipped it out the next day at UPS and paid for the envelope but if you come with your own box/envelope they'll accept that. After a couple days, UPS tracking stated that the package was delivered. On the Nintendo Service status update website, it still said, "Due In." However, they stated that it's possible they received the package but have yet to update their website to "Received" and to just check the UPS tracking to see if it had been delivered. On January 11th, they stated they received my package and on January 12th, they sent a message saying they had been repaired and were on their way back to me. The repair was completely free, including free shipping both ways. I expect the package to return sometime this week. If it comes before the 19th, it took less than 2 weeks which indicates a faster repair time than those reported during the holidays. I will update when I receive them on the total time and condition of the Joy Cons.


----------



## mermaidshelf

mermaidshelf said:


> Joy Con Repair
> TLDR; Joy Con repairs are free in the US and turn around times are less than during the holidays.
> 
> Not sure how useful this will be to others but I thought I should share my experience getting my Joy cons repaired.
> 
> During the holiday season, people were reporting a 2 to 3 week return time for their repairs, longer if it included the Switch console.
> 
> My Switch is out of warranty and I bought the Joy Cons in another country as the original Joy Cons that came with my system also developed drift. Recently, Nintendo has changed it's policy on Joy Con repairs and they're now free (in the U.S., at least. I'm not sure about other countries). This was possibly in response to a class-action lawsuit against Nintendo for the Joy Con drift problem.
> 
> My left Joystick was experiencing severe drift and the lock on the back was broken so it could slide in and out of place without much force. Both Joy Cons were loose. I applied for a repair on the service website on January 5th and got a ticket and free shipping label almost immediately. I shipped it out the next day at UPS and paid for the envelope but if you come with your own box/envelope they'll accept that. After a couple days, UPS tracking stated that the package was delivered. On the Nintendo Service status update website, it still said, "Due In." However, they stated that it's possible they received the package but have yet to update their website to "Received" and to just check the UPS tracking to see if it had been delivered. On January 11th, they stated they received my package and on January 12th, they sent a message saying they had been repaired and were on their way back to me. The repair was completely free, including free shipping both ways. I expect the package to return sometime this week. If it comes before the 19th, it took less than 2 weeks which indicates a faster repair time than those reported during the holidays. I will update when I receive them on the total time and condition of the Joy Cons.



So an update: I got my controllers back which means the time it took from shipping to getting them back was 1 week. Actually, they sent me new controllers, I think because my Joy Cons had too many issues. I know because the numbers are different and there was an issue where I could hear a springy sound on my left Joy Con which I didn't report or ask to get fixed and it's gone.


----------



## LuchaSloth

I'm really surprised that Nintendo hasn't capitalized more on joycon variations. Aside from a few color combinations and some limited editions, they're honestly missing the boat with things like translucent colors, or retro editions. If they were putting out joycons in colors like "ice blue"...or special sets to mimic the look of past consoles, they would be making a fortune off that. I already own three pairs of joycons, and I would push people out of the way to buy something like that. You could put out entire joycon lines in the colors of N64 and Gameboy Color. Aside from things like the Animal Crossing edition and Mario edition, we haven't seen too much of this. You'd expect to see jungle green, ice blue, grape, gold, silver, etc. It's kind of disappointing for such a customizable system.


----------



## Poppies_92

LuchaSloth said:


> I'm really surprised that Nintendo hasn't capitalized more on joycon variations. Aside from a few color combinations and some limited editions, they're honestly missing the boat with things like translucent colors, or retro editions. If they were putting out joycons in colors like "ice blue"...or special sets to mimic the look of past consoles, they would be making a fortune off that. I already own three pairs of joycons, and I would push people out of the way to buy something like that. You could put out entire joycon lines in the colors of N64 and Gameboy Color. Aside from things like the Animal Crossing edition and Mario edition, we haven't seen too much of this. You'd expect to see jungle green, ice blue, grape, gold, silver, etc. It's kind of disappointing for such a customizable system.



I wish the AC and the up coming Mario Joycons could be sold as there own... also wish we got more pro controller colors also like white and such also

I know there's 3rd parties ones, but some of them lack rumble and look kinda ugly in my opinion


----------



## Giddy

Hi~
I pre-ordered a switch for next month; 26 of march. I was wondering, if you pre order do you get it delivered to you faster? I haven't brought a new consol in years, so I don't really know how it works. 
Thank you for any help~! Sorry if this wasn't the best place to ask!


----------



## LuchaSloth

Giddy said:


> Hi~
> I pre-ordered a switch for next month; 26 of march. I was wondering, if you pre order do you get it delivered to you faster? I haven't brought a new consol in years, so I don't really know how it works.
> Thank you for any help~! Sorry if this wasn't the best place to ask!




Pre-ordering generally pertains to something that hasn't been released yet. What you probably did was "back-order" a Switch. If the console is sold out due to high demand or stocking issues, then you can back-order one to try to get one when it becomes available. So...that is going to depend on where you ordered from, and whether or not they actually get the stock that they are offering. If you ordered from a place like Amazon...then it will probably be delivered to you on the date they gave (although, it is not entirely out of the question for them to have lied about their stock). I've seen people order things with Amazon and have their orders cancelled for no reason. In short...you should probably have the Switch delivered to you by the 26th. It's not likely that you will get it before that. If you want it before that, you'd be better off checking physical stores in your area.


----------



## Giddy

LuchaSloth said:


> Pre-ordering generally pertains to something that hasn't been released yet. What you probably did was "back-order" a Switch. If the console is sold out due to high demand or stocking issues, then you can back-order one to try to get one when it becomes available. So...that is going to depend on where you ordered from, and whether or not they actually get the stock that they are offering. If you ordered from a place like Amazon...then it will probably be delivered to you on the date they gave (although, it is not entirely out of the question for them to have lied about their stock). I've seen people order things with Amazon and have their orders cancelled for no reason. In short...you should probably have the Switch delivered to you by the 26th. It's not likely that you will get it before that. If you want it before that, you'd be better off checking physical stores in your area.



Thank you for answering~
I actually brought it while it was still in stock (haven't checked if its still in stock or not) but since i didn't have any stores in my local area I got it from amazon nintendos account (used to have a game store 40 mins away and that was the closes one, but they closed), but I don't need to wait too long now!


----------



## DJStarstryker

For those who didn't know, Nintendo 1st party games have been on sale this week at pretty much every major retailer because of Mar10 Day. I picked up a bunch of games and a pro controller. I've owned a Switch for about a year now and all I've had all this time is ACNH and the default joycons. Gonna be a nice upgrade!


----------



## Haru Okumura

Gonna pick up a Switch Lite later this month to play on my way to work. Thinking of getting this sleek grey Lite with maybe Mariokart 8? Need something that I can quickly play and put away, and I_ loved _Mariokart DS as a kid. Sakuna is also on my radar but my backlog needs whittling down. New Horizons too but my NL town still needs a lot of work lol


----------

